# Odette *colt*, Britt *colt*.



## Eagle

Ok I know she isn't due until May but I can't keep hijacking Cassie's thread.






She is 12 years old and this will be her third foal for me.

She rally has me baffled



She has a very large edema in front of her udder and a loose hooha. Is it normal for the edema to be so large and so soon?









Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks Renee


----------



## MeganH

YAY! It's Odette!!!





Can't help you with the edema. She does look quite swollen, though.


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to have Odette here Renee (I know what you mean by 'hacking' other threads!)

Not to sure that amount of edema is normal, on the other hand a lot of mares getting closer to foaling do have edemas, plus a lot of mares who are on the 'portly' side (I didn't say fat!) also have edemas, so put those two together and maybe one could expect a larger than normal happening??

I wouldn't panic but if your friendly vet is around for any reason, perhaps you could mention it or maybe a friendly question over the phone?

Make sure we have loads of pictures here of Odette, all her friends plus your doggy furkids. Actually, which is due first - a foal or a litter of puppies??


----------



## Eagle

If and I say If I have the dates right we should be getting puppies first as Izzy will be due the end of April.* BUT *I did find this photo dated 28th April 2011 which could mess up my dates









If they did something naughty whilst my back was turned it would put her at the end on March


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> a lot of mares who are on the 'portly' side (I didn't say fat!) also have edemas,


Portly


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

That picture sure would indicate some naughtiness may have occured. Just sayin'.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Love that picture - sneaky pair!!

So you had better keep a close watch on that young lady...........................a baby in a few weeks????


----------



## cassie

WOW yay for Odette!! that is a huge edema Renee!! Penny's is tiny compared to that!

hmm I'm thinking end of March for you LOL I hope so anyway! very very exciting! keep us updated!

p.s and you know I don't mind you hijacking my threads lol glad to see Odette up here though!!


----------



## bannerminis

Another mare to keep us guessing as to what her plans are LOL

Slaney always gets rather huge front boobies. I must have a look over my photos + dates and see when she developed her edemas


----------



## a mini dream come true

* yeah Odette*! glad she is here no matter when her due date is. You know I can't help with the edema



. I'm still learning with Delilah



. Lots and lots of pics. please.


----------



## Eagle

bannerminis said:


> Another mare to keep us guessing as to what her plans are LOL
> 
> Slaney always gets rather huge front boobies. I must have a look over my photos + dates and see when she developed her edemas


Thanks Karina that would be great


----------



## bannerminis

Ok here is a pic of Slaney taken at around 292 days - she foaled June 5th at 347 days

So there is nothing to speak of going on.






Here she is at 307 days (so foaled 40 days later) Now you can see some development











Again at 314 days and front boobies are a lot bigger


----------



## bannerminis

337 days so 10 days from foaling






344 days











346 days











347 days (the day she foaled)











Now I know all mares are different but your pics of Odette remind me of Slaney at the 307 day mark. Will be interesting to see how she progresses


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Karina, that is a great help.


----------



## cassie

yes please Renee!! can we see some piccies please? when you wake up of course LOL

WOW great pics Karina! thanks


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Robert is looking over my shoulder at the pics of waxing ta-tas, and is like "what the heck kind of forum are you looking at?????"



He asked if the FBI is monitoring our behavior?LOL


----------



## Eagle

Tell him it is a ladies only adult forum


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Parmela! Tell him that he shouldn't be peeking at private conversations!

Brilliant pictures Karina - I'm hoping that this year I might be able to get some pics of my girls as we shall be foaling in July - no heavy winter coats covering up the important bits!!


----------



## Wings

Yay for Odette thread! About time you slacker


----------



## Eagle

Odette's udder was slightly larger this morning, of course it has gone back down now after her day out but if it is up again in the morning I will take a pic.

Here she is tonight dirty and hungry as you can see by her hinting that I need to open the door


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee, that picture of her sure makes her tummy look a very funny shape - she looks as though she has a large step instead of a nice gentle curve!!


----------



## Wings

Yes I don't think my show horses will be inspired to adopt Odette's new hairstyle






Really drives home how much hair there is when you see it right next to a clipped part!


----------



## Eagle

Lol it was totally impossibe to see what was going on down under as you can imagine, hence the dodgy hair cut. Rofl


----------



## cassie

haha good job Renee, I can't believe the colour difference... what colour is she?? normally


----------



## Eagle

She is a blue roan Cassie, I love roans cos they change colour every season.

Black in winter

White with black head and legs in spring

Grey with black head and legs in summer

Dark grey in autumn.


----------



## cassie

she is lovely Renee



can't wait to see her baby!!!! yippee!


----------



## Eagle

stop moaning about her hair do



and tell me where her boobs were???








yeah it was a nightmare


----------



## MeganH

ROFL





I don't know much about roans but that sounds beautiful


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh my goodness!!


 I totally agree Diane. OH and I love all your new emoticons.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Goodness, that hairdo is hilarious! You could do a real poodle-do on her!!! And her foal will be oh so glad you clipped her so she/he doesn't have to go wandering through all that to find dinner!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl ya'll are too funny


----------



## Eagle




----------



## StarRidgeAcres

You have any further opinions about if Odette is May or late March? How is her edema and bag?


----------



## Eagle

I think she will hold until May cos she is moving really slow.

March 6th





sorry about her dirty bum

march 11th


----------



## Eagle

place your bets ladies


----------



## MeganH

I'm going to say April 25





Now I am asking for date/color/sex guesses for Laney's foal too on her thread





EDIT- I need to finish my guess.. April 25 @ 2:15am .. blue roan colt


----------



## bannerminis

April 15th at 4.30am. Blue roan pinto filly


----------



## Eagle

Oh yes please Karina


----------



## cassie

I'm going to say April 15th Blue roan



and I hope a pinto for you Renee



and a filly  did her ring test say filly or colt?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

April 5th, 4:40am, filly!


----------



## Eagle

Ring test says filly for Odette, I would love a blue roan but not a pinto.


----------



## Wings

Well just because I love them I'll also say blue roan filly!


----------



## Eagle

she is fine thanks Diane, no major progress to talk about. I am trying to get the cam sorted in these days. I will let you know how it goes.

05 April @ 4:40am, filly *Parmela*

25 April @ 2.15am blue roan colt *M**egan*

15 April @ 4.30am. Blue roan pinto filly *Karina*

15 April Blue roan pinto filly *Cassie*

20 April blue roan filly *Diane*

25 May @ 10.30am black pinto filly *Renee*

Anna and Hazel place your bets


----------



## MeganH

Eagle said:


> she is fine thanks Diane, no major progress to talk about. I am trying to get the cam sorted in these days. I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> 05 April @ 4:40am, filly *Parmela*
> 
> 25 April @ 2.15am blue roan colt *M**egan*
> 
> 15 April @ 4.30am. Blue roan pinto filly *Karina*
> 
> 15 April Blue roan pinto filly *Cassie*
> 
> 20 April blue roan filly *Diane*
> 
> 25 May @ 10.30am black pinto filly *Renee*
> 
> Anna and Hazel place your bets


I am the only one who guessed colt lol.. everyone loves them a filly!

When are you planning on getting your cam streaming on Mare Stare, Renee?


----------



## Eagle

I am not sure yet Megan, I have to bring the girls home to go on cam so I will wait as long as I can. I tried the cam in the barn today but it is just too far from the house.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Ok, I don't know much about colors but I love Odettes color so I'm going to bet

April 30 at 11:00 pm blue roan filly.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> 05 April @ 4:40am, filly *Parmela*
> 
> 25 April @ 2.15am blue roan colt *M**egan*
> 
> 15 April @ 4.30am. Blue roan pinto filly *Karina*
> 
> 15 April Blue roan pinto filly *Cassie*
> 
> 20 April blue roan filly *Diane*
> 
> 25 May @ 10.30am black pinto filly *Renee*
> 
> Anna and Hazel place your bets


If it turns out she's really due for sure in May and not earlier, I want to ge a second guess!


----------



## Eagle

We went to the in-laws today so I took some pics of the place

Alby and Sofyn





Alby playing in the outdoor school





The old horses outside, this lot are all 25+





from the left: hubby Matteo being silly, one of the grooms


----------



## Eagle

The stables and indoor









My brother in law Paolo


----------



## AnnaC

What a fantastic place Renee!! Beautifully organised and wonderfully maintained - look at those stables with their super deep straw beds!!! Lucky horses!! (why oh why wont my emoticons work at times like this?? grrrrrrrrr)

As far as Odette is concerned I guess April 8th - Easter Sunday, two days after a full moon - 3.15 am and a blue roan filly!


----------



## MeganH

That place is gorgeous, Renee! And you have a beautiful family


----------



## vickie gee

MeganH said:


> That place is gorgeous, Renee! And you have a beautiful family


For sure! I could live in the barn and be happy!


----------



## a mini dream come true

WOW! What a gorgeous place. Absolutely love the way it is set up. Renee, you have a very handsome husband and Beautiful family. Looks like wonderful times, great family and great food. Alby is really growing up. They grow so quickly.

If you hadn't of said I wouldn't have know that was the 25+ lot. They look fabulose.(sp).


----------



## bannerminis

Great photos and that barn looks amazing too. Those horses in their 20's are looking amazing. Win I win the lotto I will have something like that LOL


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone, shame I don't have my horses there any more


----------



## Wings

Beautiful set up! I won't show the pics to my guys, they'll ask why they don't have something just as good yet


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Beautiful place and those older horses looked great!

You have such a beautiful family Renee. You must feel very blessed. And Alby is growing so fast! I can't believe it.

OK, now I'm feeling old!lol

Thanks for sharing the pics, Renee.


----------



## cassie

great pics Renee!!! wow that setup is amazing! I can't believe how much little Alby has grown little man!

how is Odette? and how is Bree?


----------



## AnnaC

I think we need an update on Odette Renee - with pictures!!


----------



## Eagle

O.k Anna, update today 20th March. No change



but they are starting to shed









Britt is looking huge already













Thanks for stopping by


----------



## cassie

Wow britt is massive yay britt!!!

Odette looks real good Renee!!

How is your lovely hopefully pregnant dog going? I'm sorry I can't remember her name bad Cassie lol have you had her ultrasounded at all??


----------



## Eagle

Izzy is doing fine Cassie, her tummy is growing so I think we can safely say she is expecting






I haven't done an US yet cos she gets really hyper at the vets and I don't think she would lay still



Is it important to have it done?

She is faithfully laying at my feet


----------



## MeganH

Yay for Izzy! Can't wait for some puppies! Will there be a puppy cam?


----------



## Eagle

MeganH said:


> Yay for Izzy! Can't wait for some puppies! Will there be a puppy cam?


If I put the girls up on marestare I will have the puppies on first.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Izzy puppies!!! Renee, I keep trying to remember what breed Izzy is. Mirrie used to have a couple and hers were stolen while she was at work one day. They are such beautiful dogs and great with family. Now she has a Great Dane along with her dashounds.It's the pits to get old and not remember things



:rofl





Odete and Britt are looking really great.


----------



## Eagle

Hazel she is a weimaraner. Yes they are wonderful dogs, she is so loveable and affectionate yet always ready to play. She has grown up with my colt and they always play together even when he gets too rough she still loves and licks him.

I am so sorry that Mirrie had hers stolen, she must have been devastated


----------



## a mini dream come true

That's it. Your Izzy reminds me so much of Mirrie's younger girl. Same coloring and beautiful intellegent look in her eyes. oh she was. They had gotten out one day and Mirrie went looking for them and found them at someone's house. They questioned Mirrie about her ownership of them, but couldn't doubt her when they went running to greet her and wanting their usual loving they always got. We fixed the fence and made sure they couldn't get out. About a week or so later she came home and they were gone. Someone had to open the gate and they left it open when they left. Nothing in the house was touched so that was good. They just wanted the dogs. Mirrie looked everywhere for them. The pound and all.


----------



## cassie

Izzy!! That's her name lol sorry renee, yay for puppies <3

You dnt have to ultrasound, it's a good way of knowing how many puppies she has in there n to make sure she is actually preggers but you dnt have to do it 

That is a massive nutella container!!!! Lol never seen one so big. It hasn't got real nutella in there has it?! Lol that would be crazy'! Lol


----------



## cassie

Oh how awful!! Hazel that's so sad!! Poor thing!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Thanks Cassie, She still misses them, but sometimes life happens and we have to remember that one door closes so that another may open.


----------



## AnnaC

Hey the girls are looking great!! Are you sure that Britt isn't going to foal before Odette? LOL!!

And Izzy looks her usual gorgeous self - if she gets that worried about the vets, I wouldn't bother with a US - plus we can play guessing games as she gets closer!!

Hazel, that's awful! Your poor friend, and the poor dogs. Having my dog (or horse etc) stolen is one of my worst nightmares!!


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Are you sure that Britt isn't going to foal before Odette? LOL!!






No Britt was covered by Pat who arrived here the end of June, when he arrived Eagle came home as they couldn't stand each other so Odette was definitely covered before the end of June. Britt is always huge when preggo, I just pray that it is all water



Odette has tiny babies with Eagle, I need to get the owner of her last colt to send me a pic so I can show you.


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is ugly





This is a really bad pic of Pat but he wouldn't stand still. Do you remember what a naughty boy he was? He kicked Sandro in the knees



luckily he is too tiny to reach anything dangerous


----------



## Eagle

Here is aquick video of Pat to see how small he is compared to Izzy





http://youtu.be/qdhaKIzXRnk

This is Eagle last year


----------



## MeganH

Hi, Eagle








Renee- does he have red in his forelock? What color is he?


----------



## Eagle

No it was sunburnt






He is black minimal pinto, he has two small white patches on either side of where a saddle would sit and 3 small socks. I thought I was safe but he throws really loud pintos which I don't really like. I love black and white like Connie's new baby but I don't like 50% white and red which is what I always get with him and Britt.


----------



## Eagle

*News Flash of the day.*

Odette very kindly informed me that pregnant mares DO NOT lift their feet up! so no more hoof picking until further notice.




Remind me why we love minis please


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl




Renee, I can relate to that one. They do get a little itchy



:rofl How is Odette today?


----------



## Eagle

She is doing very well thanks, in fact I have just had a little chat with her:

"Just where do you think you are going with those brushes in your hand, uh uh sister, this girl looks just fine without your help!"





"Come on Odette, just a quick brush"

"Shucks! you are annoying woman"

"o.k but tomorrow you WILL be brushed"


----------



## Eagle

sorry about the state of her wall but Madam likes to push her butt up against the wall and then poop


----------



## 2minis4us

She likes to "paint" her wall


----------



## AnnaC

Love it!! She certainly put you in your place Renee LOL!! Remember, pregnant Mommas need to be pandered to!



:worship


----------



## cassie

hehe so very funny Renee








Suzie is the opposite she loved getting pampered while she was pregnant now that she isn't she says that she doesn't need or want any brushing or being played with... mares!





how is your lovely Izzy doing?? has the snow melted yet?


----------



## Eagle

It has really warmed up here and the girls are shedding like mad. Odette is really changing colour.

February 2012





Yesterday









I guess her fringe needs a trim lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

2minis4us said:


> She likes to "paint" her wall


Clearly!

We just bought a house and will have lots of painting to do. I'm sure you will understand if we don't ask for Odette's help.



Love you, Odette


----------



## a mini dream come true

Odette is looking so pretty, you just can't be upset with anything she does. Her fringe is beautiful



and looks like the baby is not far off


----------



## bannerminis

I lover her head and lovely eye too. I cant believe how low that belly is, she might need some spanx to keep it up LOL

How is her udder development looking?


----------



## MeganH

Geez Odette... how low can you go?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Goodness!!! She can't possibly have much longer, can she??? You're going to need to put a skateboard under her belly so she can move it along.


----------



## Eagle

I don't know ladies, she has so much hair that it makes her look huge. Her udder hasn't grown at all. I was wondering if it had started to swell last month due to the snow and her not moving much, now that she is out in her field it has stopped.I guess we just wait and see. I had her US on 11th July and the vet said she was at least 25 days, Eagle had covered her exactly 25 days before and that was 16th June. The foaling calculator says 340 days @ 21st May. If all this is correct she is 285 days today.


----------



## Eagle

I hope you are right cos I am getting jealous watching all these gorgeous babies being born


----------



## cassie

Hey gorgeous girl alert!! I just love your odette so much Renee! She is just beautiful! I am with Diane, I think you wnt be waiting long for this foal!!!

Has she had a foal with you before? That baby looks like it's in position...


----------



## Eagle

Yes Cassie, I bought her pregnant and she had a gorgeous black filly then in 2010 she had a black minimal pinto colt and I mean MINIMAL cos he had a tiny white patch the size of a golf ball lol

The ring test says filly

She is hubbies favourite and the alfa mare so she is here to stay


----------



## MeganH

Yay! Hope it is sooner and by the look of her belly I would think it will be.


----------



## cassie

How lovely



I was just wondering how she bagged up last time? N how her tummy looked... Maybe this is normal for her??


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Well, these mares never do anything our way. It's always THEIR way, but to me, she looks far to V'ed to wait until anytime in May! But again, they have their own rules and agenda apparently.

And I agree with Cassie, she's a stunning mare!!


----------



## Eagle

cassie said:


> How lovely
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering how she bagged up last time? N how her tummy looked... Maybe this is normal for her??


I am not really sure Cassie cos until 2 years ago they all lived out 24/7 and she foaled out too so I didn't take photos and monitor them as well as now





This is Mystical Fairy of Clover aka fairy






I guess she gets the hair from her mum





This is Eagle's Chocolate Chip of Clover aka chip





again at 4 months old, he looks a bit rough cos he was shedding


----------



## AnnaC

Awe Renee, they are both gorgeous.



I love that mane on Fairy!

Hope you dont mind if I 'borrow' Odette's thread for some pics of my own? (Been trying to get a couple of vids that I found to photobucket, but having waited nearly 45 minutes for the shorter 3 minute video to upload, I have given up on the slightly longer one!! Is there a quicker way to get vids on to PBuck?????)

Anyway here are a few pics of Annie Bucket if anyone is interested.


----------



## Eagle

OMG Annie Bucket is adorable



I am so glad she had a happy ending cos she is way too cute, she obviously adores your grandson and I can see why





I upload my videos directly to You Tube cos it is faster I think.


----------



## AnnaC

*Thanks Renee, will have to try to dig out the detals of my old You Tube account LOL!!*

*Got a few more pics to make you smile but will leave them for a while as I want to go update myself on what's been happening on here during today. Will see what time I have tomorrow - with your permission of course!*


----------



## Eagle

No need to as Anna, your photos and stories always brighten my day


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

OMG!! Annie Bucket is to freakin cute!! I want to snatch her up and bring her home with me!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow, her belly is low ridding!


----------



## AnnaC

OK friends, here come the pics. Got 10 to post so will need two postings, so hang in there and wait for me to finish! G/son Kyrian picked out this filly Lily as his special friend last year. He is 3 and a couple of months old, she is 11 months. As yet she hasn't even been headcollared (we are never in a hurry with our youngsters LOL!!) just been fussed and loved like all our babies. ps dont let other children see these pics - wouldn't want them to try this!


----------



## AnnaC

More to come later - see how he started her headcollar training LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

He is hilarious Anna, they make a great team, what a wonderful balanced filly



Why is my Dipinto so annoying? is it cos he is a boy? we can't do anything without him being all over us and in our pockets



I can't even take pics of the girls cos he jumps all over me. Where did I go wrong


----------



## AnnaC

I dont know whether it is a boy or girl thing Renee, I just put it down to temperament. This filly's Mum is my spotted girl and I will try to get Cathy to send me the pics of Kyrian and this filly's half brother (a spotty colt especially for Diane!!) who's temperament is exactly the same even though he was 3 at the time of the pics and had already covered his first mare.


----------



## cassie

Omg Anna that isj just too cute!!!!!! He is adorable!!! I was laughing at it n mum came in so I showed her n she thought it was hilarious n showed dad who loved it!!!! Naw!!!

Fair enough Renee hmmm how is her udder looking? Any changes?


----------



## Eagle

yes probably Anna, Dipinto is an angel but he just is way too curious.

It is a beautiful day today and already lovely and warm, if you look closely you can just see the snow left on the top of the mountains in the background.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a brilliant picture Renne - minis happily grazing nice green grass and with those mountains in the background - yes can just see the snow!


----------



## MeganH

Anna- love the little Annie Bucket! So cute! And the filly with your grandson is so funny!

And that is a beautiful view Renee


----------



## cassie

Good morning Renee how are you?

Wow what a lovely view!! Just beautiful!

How is izzy Odets and Bree this morning?


----------



## AnnaC

Yes Renee, an update on all three girls would be great!


----------



## Eagle

I have Eagle in colic



the vet has been and tubed him so now I just have to wait



Please pray for Eagle


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sending my prayers and love. Hope he inproves. Bless his heart and yours. Ya'll have been through it lately. I'm so sorry he is haveing more problems.


----------



## cassie

Praying for you n eagle!!!! Come on man! Stay strong!!! Big hugs coming your way Renee!!!!

Please keep is posted!


----------



## MeganH

Really praying for you and Eagle, Renee



ray



Come on Eagle!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Aww poor boy



prayers for you, Eagle, your girls, and the babies.


----------



## AnnaC

Have just replied to your pm Renee and am adding my prayers for your special boy. Hoping for some good news very soon.


----------



## targetsmom

Sending prayers for you and Eagle.


----------



## cassie

Just woke up n was hoping for some good news!! But I'll just keep praying!


----------



## Eagle

He has pooped today but not as much as I would like. He seems quite bright and chirpy but I am not sure if that is still the effects of the "happy drug" that the vet gave him. If he doesn't improve during the night I think I will hitch the trailer up and take him for a ride to see if that gets things going.

I will update in the morning.

I apologise to everyone but I doubt I will be able to watch the cams tonight and tomorrow


----------



## MeganH

Don't apologize or feel bad, Renee. We are all praying like Diane said.

Come on, Eagle! You are worrying us all and we know you can get better little guy!


----------



## AnnaC

I'm off to bed now - will be adding special prayers for our special boy to my nightly prayers.

Really hoping for some good news in the morning.

((((HUGS)))) for you Renee.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I'm going to be off to bed soon. Sending prayers across the way to Renee and Eagle.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Anna, those pics were adorable!

I know what you mean, there are some who would freak at some of them, but sometimes you just know both your horses and your kids. I certainly climbed all over and under and around my Belgian and that would be about the same ratio probably. Either way...adorable!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

I'm just now reading about your Eagle. I'm so sorry to hear about the colic. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Continued prayers for Eagle. Hope too for good news in the morning.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Any updates on Eagle?


----------



## Eagle

He is doing much better and pooping on his own. Yippeeee

Thank you all so much for your prayers.

Hugs from a far

Renee and Eagle


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh that is wonderful news! Yeah Eagle!


----------



## Eagle

I was looking through my photos and I found some pics of Odette at about the stage as she is now with her 2008 pregnancy. As you can see she had a big tummy then too but it was July so she had lost her fluff





I know the pic isn't great but we were fixing the fencing and of course they HAD to help


----------



## Eagle




----------



## a mini dream come true

What a beautiful pic



. Love to look at your pics and see parts of your farm. Fantastic news about Eagle. I am thrilled he is doing better. Our little ones can really worry us at times.


----------



## AnnaC

Lovely pics Renee especially showing a nicely progressing tummy!!

Have added to the pm's with my thoughts - so glad Eagle is feeling better.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

GREAT news about Eagle!!! And lovely pics of your farm too!


----------



## AnnaC

How's our special boy doing today Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Odette foaled a beautiful roan filly! Photos soon


----------



## Eagle

:rofl


----------



## targetsmom

Good one Eagle!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

you got me! Your silly


----------



## MeganH

LMAO.. Glad I read from the bottom post up


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is fine thanks and sorry for the prank I just couldn't resist it



Are we still friends ????

Hugs from afar

Renee


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Friends


----------



## MeganH

Glad Eagle is ok- Hope he keeps getting better.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

You are SO BAD!!!!! Diane is correct, you rat!!!!

Payback's a b$tch...you've heard that one, right???


----------



## Eagle

:nervous


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Diane - glad I didn't read this yesterday coz you would have fooled me too Renee you naughty girl!!

Many years ago our then Sussex radio gave out the message that a replica of the Titanic had been costructed and would be sailing past the Sussex coast on it's way round to Ireland to the port where she was originally built. Crowds of people lined the cliffs along Beachy Head to watch the ship go passed.......................... April Fool!!! One of the best ones I think. LOL!!


----------



## cassie

HAHA Renee I only just read this!! LOL you are hilarious! of course you would have to pull an April fools joke! funny thing!

haha Anna that is classic! they should have done it this year! with it being 100 years... lol

funny funny funny


----------



## Eagle

No changes in the girls, they are just getting fatter





Odette tonight





Britt tonight


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow look at those bellies! Surely they dont have much more room in there to hold them much longer!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they both look great Renee.






Britt has a lovely round tummy but Odette does look as though hers is a bit more pointy (trying to see beyond the hairline!). What were the 'early' dates for Odette or the possible early ones, can you please remind us!


----------



## Eagle

She has no udder so I am going with her June covering which puts her at about 290 days now. Should I shave all her tummy so we get a better idea?


----------



## MeganH

It is hard to see Odette's tummy shape with her hair cut


----------



## Sandy B

Is Odette a blue roan????? I so want a blue roan mare!! Gracie does too but not as bad as me.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Odette and Britt both look lovely. They are doing so well. It is sorta hard to tell Odette's shape with the hair. It makes it look more "v" than I acutally think it is. Either way you decide she is beautiful.


----------



## cassie

Wow your girls are looking so good Renee!!

Oh could you please shave odettes tummy?

When is britt due? Oh n what was that you were saying about inducing her?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Renee, do you have Odette's forelock in a hairband of sorts???? Of am I just seeing things???

The girls are looking great!!!

And no, I haven't forgotten about your little April Fool's episode...


----------



## Eagle

Sandy B said:


> Is Odette a blue roan????? I so want a blue roan mare!! Gracie does too but not as bad as me.


Yes Sandy she is, I just love roans too



cassie said:


> Wow your girls are looking so good Renee!!
> 
> Oh could you please shave odettes tummy?
> 
> When is britt due? Oh n what was that you were saying about inducing her?


Thanks Cassie, I will start a pm about Britt next week



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hey Renee!! As payback for your April Fools Day joke, it's now up to you to take the side shots as they progress to show our new friends here how the "V" comes and then changes. That, of course, requires MORE clipping of Odette's belly so her full belly is visible!
> 
> Remember about paybacks?????


Yes Ms President







StarRidgeAcres said:


> Renee, do you have Odette's forelock in a hairband of sorts???? Of am I just seeing things???


Yes Parmela I put a squidgy in her forelock when she eats cos it gets really messy.She is a pure bred British mini Shetland and she has LOADS and I mean LOADS of hair


----------



## a mini dream come true

Awesome love the long hair. She is so beautiful


----------



## Sandy B

OK, thanks for teasing me more on her blue roan color and a forelock to die for!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Oh my goodness! What a beautiful head she has! Even with all the hair (which I adore, by the way) you can see what a "look at me" eye and alertness she has. Stunning!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks girls, she is hairy and fat not to mention pregnant lol but she is such a character, she only does what SHE wants or she has a tantrum. ROFL after working with very highly strung show jumpers for many years her strops just make me laugh.

I Love My Minis


----------



## AnnaC

She's gorgeous Renee - but of course you know that! I'm huge fan of our Shetlands - all my 'originals' and a lot that I have bred since are Shetland or part Shetland. I love their characters, their alertness, their 'sensible' sized heads and those beautiful big expressive eyes.





The mares also make great foundation stock - I wouldn't swop my girls for all the world!


----------



## cassie

oh she is just lovely Renee!!! such a gorgeous girl!! her baby is going to be stunning!


----------



## MeganH

I can't wait to see her baby either. I have never seen a horse colored like her. very very pretty.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

How are their udders looking today?


----------



## Eagle

I have had a rough few days and hubby is away all week which doesn't help. He is working for Prince Pier Casiraghi of Monaco so I am sure he is having plenty of fun





Anyway do you remember that I told you about my yorkie Biscuit having a tumour? I finally gave in and had her operated on Wednesday, the vet took out all her boobies on the left side and her uterus









She will go back next Friday to have the staples out. My poor baby girl





My BF organised a girly morning on Wednesday to keep my mind off things and we made Easter biscuits. My little girl just loves biscuits hence her name









Not much to update on the mares, Britt is getting huge but no udder yet as she isn't due until June.

Odette's udder is tiny but it was firm this morning which is a start. I think her baby will be small again this year as she doesn't have much tummy.









I don't think she will foal tonight but maybe tomorrow


----------



## Eagle

Oh Diane, how selfish of me to complain about my problems on a day like this



please forgive me my friend, I will pray very day until your family is safely reunited.


----------



## MeganH

Prayers for both of you, Renee and Diane, and your families (human and animal).

(((((((BIG HUGS)))))))


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Eagle

*Ditto*


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Eagle

and we will need to


----------



## bannerminis

Ladies you are certifiable





But Renee I hope Biscuit makes a full recovery and Diane I will pray for your daughters safe return to her family



.


----------



## AnnaC

You two are as mad as hatters - and two of the lovliest ladies that I know!

Poor Biscuit, I hope she soon feels better and that the op proves a success - hope she's getting plenty of those gorgeous biscuits!!

Diane, I remembered Katy last night and added her to my prayers then and will continue with prayers for her and her family until she returns home safely.





I have a very short video, that, if I can find it, I will post here for you - it might make you smile.

Meanwhile sending you both HUGE ((((HUGS))))


----------



## AnnaC

OK found the video. It was taken about 4 years ago this month in the old open barn we used back then for foaling. It is very short, you may have to play it a couple of times to see everything that is on it. Hopefully you will also get sound as Cathy is prattling away LOL!!

It was around 5.30 am and we had just foaled down Lady with her new filly and it shows the 'helpers' that we shared the barn with through the night - no cameras etc then, so sitting up was necessary!!

Fingers crossed this works!!





Going to click post and hope for the best. Enjoy - if it works LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

A great Video Anna,

Diane Renee sending BIG hugs and lots of prayers for each of you and your families.






ray


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you Diane. No the dog (a bitch actually) is mine and doesn't sleep if I'm up and doing something, she just has to stick by my side bless her! Lady had just foaled about half an hour before (first foal) and although her filly was up quickly and ready for food, Lady decided that she deserved a little more rest! Four years on and they are still great companions (as most of my mares and daughters are) and where Lady is in the fields, daughter Little Lady, is never far away. Lady is (hopefully) expecting her second foal later this year.

The small human thingy was about 4 weeks old (born mid March) - tough little farm boy right from the beginning. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

That was hilarious, I haven't heard a British accent since Xmas



That is where the saying "sleeps like a baby" comes from



Good girl for sleeping through it all


----------



## AnnaC

Oh FABULOUS!! Where did you find it LOL!! I'm going to keep a copy and when I get time, write it up and hang it on the wall!!


----------



## Eagle

You have no idea how much joy you bring to my life, You are the nuttiest friend I have ever had and I couldn't live without you.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Eagle said:


> you remember that I told you about my yorkie Biscuit having a tumour? I finally gave in and had her operated on Wednesday, the vet took out all her boobies on the left side and her uterus


Oh Renee, so sorry for what Biscuit is going through. Poor little thing. Hugs to her and you!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Today is also my heavy heart day, as my daughter, Dr. Katy, heads to Kuwait today for her deployment until July 20th. So I'm asking continued prayers my friends, that the time passes quickly until she is back home with baby Rachel and Joshua. We are fortunate, that with the change you all prayed through for her, although she is leaving sooner, she will now be home for Joshua's birthday in August, although she'll still miss Rachel's 1st birthday in July. Oh, and please pray for my son-in-law -- the "stay at home dad" as he is facing an active 3 year old, and Miss Rachel is only 9 months old -- so he's going to have his hands full for the next few months!


Diane, I will be praying for your daughter and son-in-law. My brother-in-law to be, also a medical officer, just returned from 2 years in Kuwait. It was a long 2 years and we are all grateful he is back state-side. It's very hard when they are so far away and during such troubled times. Hugs to you.


----------



## Eagle

To all my friends ( including the certifiable ones)


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you my firends - a Very Happy Easter to you too!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Happy Easter Everyone!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Yes, please do!! Shes the only one that I dont get to see. Im sure you posted a reason but how come we dont get to see her on marestare? You were all so helpful watching for me I'd like to be able to return the favor and help watch Odette alittle now that i have a little extra free time.


----------



## Eagle

Heidi I am so glad you are back, I feel a little alone with all these nutters



Thank goodness you are here to bring some sanity



or not








In order to have the girls on cam I have to bring them home so I will wait until they are close to foaling cos the only grass here is the front lawn





Odette's tiny udder is firm in the mornings so I guess we have 4-6 weeks from now. She is 298 days today





Britt is 268 days





I think I can safely say that I have at least a month before I have to start worrying





As soon as it is a bit warmer I will clip the rest of Odette's tummy so we can see better.


----------



## Eagle

Odette would be pretty if she didn't have such a J Lo booty going on!


----------



## MeganH

Odette is so pretty





How is Izzy doing?? is she nice and fat??


----------



## Eagle

Izzy is fine thanks and getting big, she has less than 3 weeks to go


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

They are both so pretty! Cant wait to watch them!


----------



## Eagle

Odette went shopping today, yippeeeee I am just going to feed the dogs and then I will load some photos


----------



## AnnaC

Well I hope that Izzy produces her puppies a good week before Odette decides to foal - otherwise I think you will need more than Diane's happy pills to pep you up to keep you going!


----------



## Eagle

No worries Anna cos you can come over and help me





Odette this morning






this evening


----------



## AnnaC

Oh dear, that first picture didn't print - must have been a porno one, naughty Renee. LOL!!

Are you sure of Odette's dates Renee - did we not have a discussion about a possible sneaky move by a certain young man????

Oh and I'm building up my supplies of custard creams!!


----------



## Eagle

it is there now Anna



sorry about the pony porn


----------



## AnnaC

Chatty news from Anna - story of one naughty stallion!! A few days ago Cathy took Dragon, Ansel and baby Mamoot (6 months now so off away from Momma and the mares to start his new life with the boys!) back to her farm to leave me more fields free to move the girls around as the grass here is very 'low' at the moment.

Dragon has been put into a small area (45' x 25'!!!!) next to a load of cows and will be truned out during the day, and Ansel was turned out with some of the sheep - just as always when he is over with Cathy. Next morning - no Ansel!! Field gate had popped open leading to the next field bordering a small river. Ansel was traced up the river (he has done this before!) across another field, up another farm drive way, into another field and was found having a quiet chat to two LARGE coloured horses!!

Back home again and out into another field - again sheep fenced. But he is quite the houdini when he gets the bug!! Next day, no Ansel!! Phone call at 8.30am alerted them to the fact that he was popping in and out of a farm and neighbouring gardens down near the village!! Someone tried to catch him - not possible, we are the only ones that he will come to - at least he will never get stolen. LOL!! Off the rescue party goes only to be told that he was last seen heading towards the village. Someone else reported that he had turned off into a green lane nearby. Great!! One party shot through the village to other end of green lane and one party drove up the green lane following the hoof prints. Both parties met up - no Ansel!! Decided he must have popped into the one field gate they passed and they had missed him. Turned round to go back and round the corner towards they came the naughty boy!!

Cathy hopped off the quad she was sharing and went and caught him - no problem, he seemed pleased to see her. So they all made the quite long journey back to the farm with Ansel trotting beside the quad - luckily remembering his lessons in quad work from a couple of years ago when we decided to get him a bit fitter to show him. Back at the farm and he was rather disgusted to be put safely behind some sheep hurdles in the sheep shed with all the lambing sheep - but he did lay down and snooze the rest of the day away!! Not sure what Cathy will do with him now - she was busy prowling the fencing in two possible turnout fields when I last spoke to her LOL!!

Naughty boy!!


----------



## Eagle

perhaps he is looking for Gretel


----------



## kay56649

I hope your mare foals out a healthy baby!! Good Luck!! (you have been on my thread so much I though I should say something on yours)


----------



## kay56649

Ha ha!! You guys are so funny on here!


----------



## Eagle

as long as I have healthy babies that would be a very good payback





What do you think of her shopping bag?


----------



## bannerminis

Odette is looking great, cant wait to see her baby.

I must start a thread for Shimmer and Slaney in the next month but the are not due till end of June early July so still a bit to go but Slaney is going to require a belly band soon to stop her belly hitting the floor LOL.

Ansel the little Houdini made me laugh. He might write a book about his travels and all the things he saw on his adventures.

Some exciting news of my own. My sister Valerie walked in the door today with her two kids all the way from Australia. We got such a surprise as its nearly 3 1/2 yrs since she was home. She had told us she was coming home in October but that was a small white lie and she arrived in the door today having told nobody she was coming. She will be here till the 9th of May so looking forward to the catch up. Even though we chat on Skype its nice to have them here in the flesh.


----------



## Eagle

Karina that is great news, I bet you will have so much fun with plenty of





Britt's foal says Hello


----------



## bannerminis

Oh I love to see the babies move like that. I always feel good when I see it as it means all is well. Poor Britt thought LOL


----------



## Eagle

Odette's foal


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Renee, that's two very active babies you have there (I mean Britt and Odette have of course, not you personally!!!)

Karina that must have been the best of any suprises - have a fabulous time together while she's here!


----------



## MeganH

I love seeing foal movement. So sweet


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

I love seeing those babies moving in there! It is such a good feeling, knowing the baby is doing well!


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Izzy is fine thanks and getting big, she has less than 3 weeks to go


yippee!!!! how exciting! I bet she is getting big now! pretty little lady! 

both girls are looking great Renee, and yes I see some shopping from Odette YAY!!!! her colour must be absoloutly magnifienct in the summer!  gorgeous lady! and Britt is a very special lovely PREGNANT lady too lol you must be getting excited now Renee!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Personally, Anna, after that HORRID trick she played on April Fools Day, I hope she has puppies in the morning and Odette's foal the same night! It would serve her right!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we did say SOMETHING about "pay-backs!!!"
> 
> And yes, we DID have a discussion about a certain young man!!!


haha Diane you are very funny!!!



bannerminis said:


> Odette is looking great, cant wait to see her baby.
> 
> I must start a thread for Shimmer and Slaney in the next month but the are not due till end of June early July so still a bit to go but Slaney is going to require a belly band soon to stop her belly hitting the floor LOL.
> 
> Ansel the little Houdini made me laugh. He might write a book about his travels and all the things he saw on his adventures.
> 
> Some exciting news of my own. My sister Valerie walked in the door today with her two kids all the way from Australia. We got such a surprise as its nearly 3 1/2 yrs since she was home. She had told us she was coming home in October but that was a small white lie and she arrived in the door today having told nobody she was coming. She will be here till the 9th of May so looking forward to the catch up. Even though we chat on Skype its nice to have them here in the flesh.


YAY can't wait for a shimmer and Slaney thread!! yipee!!

WOW how exciting for you!! have a great time with your sister! what part of Australia is she from?


----------



## a mini dream come true

How great to see foals moving. Love watcing that. Won't be long now til they are here.





Katrina, I can only imagine how excited you were to see your sister walk through the door. What a fantastic suprise. Have a great time catching up.


----------



## Eagle

The girls didn't go out much today cos we had torrential rain all day, finally it stopped for an hour at 4.30pm so I put them out. Odette did some more shopping





pics from this evening:


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looking good Renee!



Glad you got some rain. I always love seeing pics of your girls and seeing all the green they have to graze on. They are very lucky to have you as their mom.


----------



## MeganH

I can't get over how her fur has changed... that is crazy! So pretty!


----------



## bannerminis

She is so pretty and she looks fab. She is not a wide load either so I am sticking with filly.

Well my sisters kids were here all day and they have American accents all the way from Australia



:rofl



Its from watching tv that they pick up their accents





Cassie, Valerie lives in Canberra with her husband Maurice and 2 kids Dylan and Siobhan.

Its so weird when she walks in the door and I think I am seeing things



She will be here till the 9th of May so no doubt we will have a few nights out during that time.


----------



## Eagle

MeganH said:


> I can't get over how her fur has changed... that is crazy! So pretty!


Yes and she will change colour again when she looses her fuz


----------



## AnnaC

Since we are viewing tummies, may I post some of my expectant (I hope!) girls taken yesterday? Hope you will say yes Renee, if not --- too late coz here we go, six of them so might need a second post (that really annoys me!!)

Narcotics.






Nell






Lady






cont, next post.


----------



## AnnaC

Neyla.






Prue.






Vee.






Prue and Vee are unrelated, the rest are either daughters of my wonderful Nutty or a g/daughter (Nell is Narcotic's daughter). Nutty herself is also expecting her last foal as she's 22 this year and we dont breed every year, so she will be too old for another baby, but she has done her 'bit' for us since I got her in 1993 so deserves a long and happy retirement, bless her!

So, do you think my girls are in foal????


----------



## cassie

haha I would say yes Anna, but seeing as you have tricked us before lol

na they are looking really good





Renee your girls are looking fantastic love them! and as Megan said odette's colour is so beautiful maybe I want me a blue roan hehe

karina how did her kids get american accents? lol hilarious! they must watch a lot of american movies hehe canberra is a lovely area



we go through their on our way to the snow


----------



## Eagle

Cassie you may laugh but when I go back to the U.K people say I have an Australian accent.



I think it is because I have been away for so long and I don't talk much English any more.





Anna your girls look in great condition and yes, very pregnant.



oh and feel free to hijack whenever, my home is your home


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie you may laugh but when I go back to the U.K people say I have an Australian accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is because I have been away for so long and I don't talk much English any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna your girls look in great condition and yes, very pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and feel free to hijack whenever, my home is your home


Oh that is sad well maybe not as the Aussie accent is awesome! When we go to America they cant work out if we are english or Aussie which I find hilarious lol our us friends on here ay disagree but when mum n dad went to america they didn't know lol


----------



## Eagle

Morning Diane



You are up early! I feel like poop today as I have a nasty cold and it is pouring down with rain again.



If that isn't enough Alby is singing in church today and it will go on for a few hours


----------



## a mini dream come true

Good morning Renee, Diane and Anna,

Anna, I say yes to your mares and Diane I totally agree with the pasture, it is to die for.

Renee praying you get to feeling better soon


----------



## LittleRibbie

good morning all!! Still counting the days till Im done for the Summer Yipee!!! Sorry to hear your not feeling well Renee. Anna and Renee...your horses are beautiful and both your fields and pastures......lets just say...those are the pastures my guys would dream about. Renee I keep forgetting to ask and I may have missed it but how is your little yorkie doing after the surgery? Im embarrased but I forgot his name?

I asked a ? on the main forum b/c I couldnt find Cams old thread and didnt want to hijack one of these....I would love to hear your opinions too if you get a chance.

All is well here, although Skiff is still in a sugar coma after eatting the wonderful candy you sent LOL....I think he hopes that you will be my secret Santa again!!

glad to read that you will have your horses on camera soon Renee...cant wait to watch.

Well Ive got to run but will talk later


----------



## Eagle

My little Yorkie is called Biscuit or bicky to her friends



she is doing great and had her staples out yesterday, thanks for asking. I am so relieved that all went well cos she is my soul mate and I don't know what I would do without her. She wanted to catch a snake just 3 days after her surgery and nearly gave me a heart attack



I swear she knows I hate the darn things and tries to keep the garden snake free





Izzy is getting really big, she is at 47 days today





I answered your thread on the grown ups forum



but I am not sure you will like my reply





Tell Skiff that if he is a good boy I will send him a prezy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Renee, Sorry you are not feeling well. I hope you feel much better very soon!

Anna, your mares are beautiful! And your pastures look so lovely; I'm sure your horses are in heaven!! And yes, your ladie's do look pregnant!


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all - just zooming in to say that I hope you are feeling better today Renee and that the church singing went well for Alby. Also thank you for the update on Biscuit - sounds as though she has come through the op with flying colours!





Thanks also to you all for the comments about my girls - they are a really scruffy lot but special to me! Incidently they (the whole girl herd) had just been moved to that field as our last remaining grass field with a little nibble of grass remaining - they cleared the lot within 24 hours and wandered back through to the other 9 acres open to them. But inspecting my other fields yesterday I see that the grass is beginning to make an appearance, so I will be following my usual routine at this time of year and moving them every few days round various sets of fields to keep giving them a 'fresh' nibble and to keep their 'interest' until at last we get some decent grass growing!

They are a greedy lot!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



My cold is still bad this morning so I am chewing aspirin like they were sweets





Odette is 300 days today



So I think she is in the safe zone. Her shopping bag is a work in progress and she tried to nip me this morning so all is well for a preggo girl.



I will worm her today and she will get her vacc. tomorrow.

Happy Sunday all


----------



## cassie

YAY for Odette!!!!!! so do we get to see her on camera soon??





how relieving and exciting for you Renee!!! you must be thrilled!

I am so sorry you are still feeling so unwell! get better soon my friend!! praying for you!

hope you have a lovely relaxing Sunday! you sure deserve it!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Being sick ^&%*%.......I feel so bad for you. Thats right!! Biscuit!! I loved that name and am glad to hear hes feeling better. Happy to hear Odette is now in a safe zone,,,what a relieve for ya!! Now we just need for you to get her home so we can all see her!! Mega congratulats!


----------



## MeganH

Hope you feel better, Renee!

Love all the pictures, Anna. I hope all your girls are pregnant


----------



## bannerminis

Yay for Odette. Glad she is not at 300 and doing well. Now she needs to do some serious shopping so we can see her filly LOL.

I think all your ladies look preggy too Anna. So when are all your ladies due?


----------



## AnnaC

I'm so sorry you are still feeling grotty Renee, hopefully you had an easy day today and that together with a good sleep tonight will make things better for you tomorrow.





Great news about Odette, it is such a relief when they pass that 300 day mark isn't it.





Karina, my girls are all due in July (all hand bred the one season in August) as we are again following our idea of late foalings - good job too as at the moment we simply dont have the free time to give them and we need our night time sleep. As yet we are not sure whether to transport them all to Cathy's partner's place (Cathy is there full time at the moment helping to care for his elderly Mum who is ill as lambing season is in full swing over there now!) or to construct some stables in one of our barns here for them, which will mean that Cathy will have to be here at nights. So it's a bit complicated and time is marching on............................?


----------



## Wings

Is it mean that I'm happy Odette waited for me to come back?





Fingers crossed for a blue roan filly for REAL this time!


----------



## cassie

wow Anna I hope things settle down for you guys in time for your lovely ladies to foal and that your able to decide on the right place for them to foal out





hope your feeling better when you wake up Renee



colds are horrible!! yuck! go away cold!!

how is Izzy going? must be getting close now!!!


----------



## Eagle

Wings said:


> Is it mean that I'm happy Odette waited for me to come back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for a blue roan filly for REAL this time!






Of course not Bree, we need to full team for this event



and a roan filly would be delightful





Thanks everyone for the well wishes, I slept really badly and my nose is so totally blocked I can't smell or taste anything


----------



## Wings

Look on the bright side, you live in a house of boys and we all know boys are smelly compared to us girls, now you don't have to smell them!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Bree - I would ever have thought of that!! WELCOME BACK!! Great to have you around once again!!

How are things - what news of all your chips, please tell all.





Oh dear Renee it sounds as though this is going to be a corker of a cold - you know what they say "3 days coming, 3 days with you and 3 days going". Take care of yourself my friend. xx


----------



## bannerminis

Rest yourself and feel better soon Renee. I hate not smelling because I hate not tasting food LOL


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Bree - I would ever have thought of that!! WELCOME BACK!! Great to have you around once again!!
> 
> How are things - what news of all your chips, please tell all.


They are turning furry!



Show season is over now so no more clipping for awhile. Pretty exhasuting finish between States and Nationals but it was a lot of fun. I think I kind of miss it already!

Tinker needs some serious weight loss so he'll start working over winter to get him back into shape. Looking forward to doing more with him. I have a new broodmare as well and I'm hoping she has something extra onboard for the foaling season, fingers crossed!


----------



## Eagle

Come on Bree, we want pics of your new girl


----------



## Wings

Well if your girls don't mind sharing how can I resist!

This is Mirrindel Belle Esprit (in her show days)







She's a black 37" small horse mare with a number of National Champion and Reserve placings in Halter, Liberty and Classic Head. She's by the same sire as Special, my appie show gelding. She's the dam of some very well awarded babies as well. Belle also did some long reining so I hope to harness her as well.

Belle's a little on the weighty side right now so we're all calling her the Bellephant



she and Tinker need a serious fitness program before they meet in breeding season! She's also possibly in foal, toying with getting her preg tested as I'm not sure how quickly I will know with her current belly size. Plus if she isn't I'll work her harder now so she can be really fit for breeding season. if she is carrying I'll bring her in very gently.

She's also a true darling of a mare, with that sweet face of her's she has me right where she wants me already and I can't seem to leave her alone! She's having a lot of fun teaching me about her favourit itchy spots, right now she loves the base of her ears and her withers.


----------



## Wings

I'll try and grab some paddock snaps tomorrow... although she might not forgive me for the less flattering shape of her body


----------



## Eagle

Bree you have upset Odette! She said Belle has made her feel fat so she wants you to post pics of Bellephant.



ROFL


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## bannerminis

Congrats on your new mares she is very pretty


----------



## Wings

Thanks guys!



Eagle said:


> Bree you have upset Odette! She said Belle has made her feel fat so she wants you to post pics of Bellephant.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL


Well I couldn't cope with upsetting Miss Odette!



Especially while she's expecting!

I'll go dig up the camera


----------



## cassie

haha you girls are so funny!!!

Bree I saw your new addition on facebook!! she is just darling! if she is in foal who would she be in foal to?

she is beautiful! you always get the goreous ones! lol

can't wait to see her with that tummy hehe


----------



## MeganH

Bree, I just ran over to look at your new girl... beautiful!!


----------



## Eagle

I am a bit worried about Britt, she was running around like a looney when I went down this afternoon as she had a branch stuck to her tail



the snow we had last week broke loads of branches and I had cleaned them all up but one must have fallen today and got caught. She was having a fit. I managed to grab her as she flew past and we nearly both ended up on the floor



I removed the monster that was trying to eat her and then she just followed me around. Once she had calmed down I put them to bed and she seemed fine. I have just gone down to check them and her hooha is swollen.



The foal was very active and she was happily munching her hay so I am sure she will be fine but please pray for my little girl. Hubby is still away so I can't go down and check her again during the night cos I can't leave the kids alone.




ray



ray


----------



## Eagle

Thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## bannerminis

I bet she will be fine and I think sometimes when they get a blood rush that their hoohas get that swollen look. Baby might have been active after Brits run around and adrenalin rush.

Keeping everything crossed for her


----------



## AnnaC

Oh poor Britt and poor you having to spend the nightat home, when you are worried about her. I'm sure she will be fine Renee, but will be doubling my prayers for her until we get the ok from you in the morning.





Come on Bree, where are those pics of your new girl - she's a very beautiful lady by the way! But I just love to see them all furry, fluffy, fat and natural too!


----------



## Wings

I think Diane's got it right



Hugs for Britt!

Bellephant pics will show up as soon as I find my camera cord! Really annoying having the photos there but no way to upload them



If I can't find it today then I'll use my mum's little camera, at least I know where the cord is for that one!

I've passed on everyone's compliments and she's feeling very vain now



I really hope I get the opportunity to put her in harness, I think she'd be a complete darling to drive!

If she is in foal it will be to this guy, not mine but owner's won't mind me showing, sorry I only have a headshot at the moment:




He is a chestnut appie which will make Diane happy





No idea if she is in foal, we know she was bred and didn't return but we all know what these mares are like!


----------



## cassie

haha wow he is lovely





oh renee sorry you had such a stressful time with Britt. I wish she was up on camera so we could watch her for you





oh hey Bree where are some piccies of your fluffy foals?


----------



## Wings

Found a body shot Diane!




One of my friends owns a gelding by him, big spotted blanket and is now varnishing out so he certainly has more spots to throw then he shows!

Fluffy foals as soon as I wean them. Maybe then they'll sulk and not try and climb onto me and the camera





How's Britt feeling now?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Ooooo handsome daddy!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



Britt is fine and her hooha has gone down





I will confess I did go down to the barn last night and left the kids sleeping with the alarm on and Izzy sleeping on their bed. I know I am a bad mother but I just couldn't sleep without checking. Please don't think badly





Odette went late night shopping





April 16th






This morning


----------



## bannerminis

No one will think badly of you Renee.

I am glad though that all is well with Britt.

Wow and Odette snuck out too by the looks of things to do her shopping. Looks like she might go sneaking out every night now to go shopping LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Nice increase Odette! Getting closer. When I put my kids to bed is when I get the most done. My hubby and I do hooves, clip, worm, vaccinate, and do most of the horse care when the kids are in bed. SO much easier! Lol

We have been out clipping till 1:30 in the morning during show season.


----------



## Eagle

thanks girls,




you are the best


----------



## cassie

You know we love you Renee and Matteo is definitely old enough to be lef on his own for a few minutes or so lol

Wow Odette



so... Do we get the camera up n running soon Renee? What are your thoughts? Please share I want to be able to watch your gorgeous girl for you


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I won't put them on cam until they are close, I don't have much space here at home and I only have 1 stable, we have rain and it is supposed to stay for another week and I don't want Britt out all night getting wet and cold at this stage of her pregnancy



. I got a new credit card today so I will order my Foal-Time strips. I was hoping to clip the rest of Odette's tummy but it is too cold so I am waiting. As soon as she looks close I will bring them up


----------



## MeganH

Yay Odette! Glad to hear the swelling went down. Probably just what Diane had said- she was rubbing and it got caught up on her.

Izzy is really close isn't she? 2 weeks or so away? I love little puppies.. will she be on cam at all?


----------



## Eagle

8 days today Megan



:BananaHappy


----------



## a mini dream come true

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh she definitely went shopping!!!!! Good girl!!
> 
> And I don't think badly! I know with mine (years and years ago)....when they went to sleep -- I went to work anywhere around the property! They all knew if they woke up, they were to put themselves back to bed, as I would be "checking" them and they'd better be asleep!


 I also did alot when our kiddos slept Yeah Odette!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, glad to read Odette is doing better. This late in the game Im sure you are watching her every move....though I have a really good feeling about Odette....and am thinking that she is going to surprise you with a really special...knock your socks off.. baby this year.

Bree, your new mare is stunning! congrats!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Heidi will we be marestaring any of your ladies this yr??


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie I won't put them on cam until they are close, I don't have much space here at home and I only have 1 stable, we have rain and it is supposed to stay for another week and I don't want Britt out all night getting wet and cold at this stage of her pregnancy
> 
> 
> 
> . I got a new credit card today so I will order my Foal-Time strips. I was hoping to clip the rest of Odette's tummy but it is too cold so I am waiting. As soon as she looks close I will bring them up


fair enough.... well you know you will have a good team of watchers when the time does come



none of us want to miss either of your girls foaling and want to help you out as you have helped us you





yay for foal time strips!! haha funny I got a new credit card today too!! well its my debit credit card, but it was up for renewal so its nice and shiny and new! wish it came with new money too!













Eagle said:


> 8 days today Megan
> 
> 
> 
> :BananaHappy


YAY!

























bannerminis said:


> Heidi will we be marestaring any of your ladies this yr??


I think thats the question we are all waiting to hear the answer too...



come on Heidi! share with the class!


----------



## Eagle

I don't remember Heidi ever talking about any pony porn and I am sure we would have talked plenty about it


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Glad Odette is doing well. How does her udder look today?


----------



## Eagle

Odette's shopping bag is increasing painfully slowly but I want her to have baby when she is ready so I have to bite my nails


----------



## MeganH

Yay for Izzy babies!!! Are you sticking with your original due date for Odette? Late May I think?


----------



## Eagle

Yep Megan, she will be 340 days on 25th May, I am hoping she holds out until at least 330 as the weather forecast is good from the beginning of May. The way her bag is progressing slowly I think she will hold plus she is one that tends to foal late, last foal was a colt and she went at 353


----------



## Eagle

MS crashed for me today too, I wonder if they are doing some maintenance again?


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness we cant have marestare do a woopsie on us at this crutial time!!

Diane, I hope you manage to get your computer sorted asap - perhaps it was marestares fault?


----------



## Eagle

Anna should I worm Izzy?


----------



## Eagle

Poor Odette has had a reaction to her vaccination



she is lethargic and her neck hurts. I called the vet and she said that it can happen :arg! it only happens when she vaccinates. I am not a happy camper and I told her so.

Does anyone know what I can do to make her feel better?

Thanks


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> Poor Odette has had a reaction to her vaccination
> 
> 
> 
> she is lethargic and her neck hurts. I called the vet and she said that it can happen :arg! it only happens when she vaccinates. I am not a happy camper and I told her so.
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do to make her feel better?
> 
> Thanks


Banamine! Some horses are more prone to reactions then others and those that do can benefit from receiving a dose of Banamine an hour or so before their injection and then 12 hours later for one more additional dose.


----------



## Eagle

o.k thanks, I will ring the vet tomorrow morning as I don't have any in the barn.


----------



## Eagle

Izzy at 54 days pregnant





I moved the kitchen furniture around yesterday with Matteo and put her whelping box in, hubby will have a total fit when he sees it but hopefully he will be too happy to see us to tell me off




The weather is just way too cold for her to have them downstairs in the laundry room also it is easier for me to keep an eye on her.


----------



## cassie

NAW!!!! gorgeous Izzy LOL she looks exhausted!!

haha, well I think hubby will just have to deal with it! we can't have our expectent Izzy down in the cold laundry



puppies need heat





poor Odette! I hope you get her feeling better again Renee



thats not nice...


----------



## Eagle

Izzy sneaked off so I went to look for her






She is such a weird dog


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Not weird at all, just choosy!! My first JR decided to start giving birth to her second litter on my spare room bed. My Mother was visiting at the time and I thought "oh no, what will she think". Mother said "aww bless her, leave her alone, we can clear up afterwards"!!! So I say too bad to ANYONE who interferes with a whelping lady, she's the boss and can make her own choice!!

I always wormed my bitches 4 weeks before their due date, but Izzy is a little past this so I would ask your vet - we used Stronghold as it is safe for pregnant and lactating bitches (so I was informed)

Poor Odette, what a shame she has had a reaction. I do hope she will feel better in a couple of days. Have to admit to having a reaction from one of mine once, she soon felt better but the stiff neck remained for months afterwards - wondered if the vet caught a nerve?

Off to do my chores now - keep a good eye on Sox for me - she really is looking very uncomfortable tonight isn't she and I'm so hoping all will be well this time for her and Mary.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Poor Odette. Hope she gets better soon. Izzy is looking so ready. Pretty girly


----------



## MeganH

How is Odette?

Izzy... how lady like LOL


----------



## Eagle

Megan exactly! You are the only one that noticed her weird position. Lol she always rest so un dog like.


----------



## bannerminis

Maybe she thinks she is a Frog



:rofl


----------



## Eagle

I don't know what she thinks she is but she definitely isn't quite right in the head!










She was a cute baby though.


----------



## bannerminis

LOL those are too funny.

I used to look after my cousins weinmaraner and I think it must be the breed. He was a bit loco too and I could find him in all sorts of weird positions, he was completely daft LOL

Of course there was the smirnoff dog that could sing and play piano LOL


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Renee,

How is Odette?

As for these pics...I know not what to say.



bannerminis said:


> Maybe she thinks she is a Frog
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Karina, this is too weird, because when I saw that pic, what popped into my mind was "froggy doggy position!"



Eagle said:


> I don't know what she thinks she is but she definitely isn't quite right in the head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a cute baby though.


Ok, top pic, she looks possessed or something! Second pic...I just have no words. Third pic is just too cute!!!


----------



## bannerminis

LOL The Froggy Doggy, Ribbit





Here is my one thats not always right in the head but I dont have those kind of funny pics

This one was taken this evening.






Her favorite pastime cleaing Taz's face











Looking like a lampshade after being neutered LOL











So thats my goofball and as the saying goes "theres always one" LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Oh those pics are just a hoot!! Must find the pic I have of my M sleeping up the kitchen cupboards!! Labradoodles, or any doodle for that matter, have the inborn habit of sleeping on their backs, legs akimbo, but up walls, hanging half off furniture/window sills/garden steps etc etc!!

How is Odette, is she feeling any easier this evening?


----------



## Eagle

Lol great pics Karina, I was wondering when you were going to share some



lets see you furry chips too.

Odette came galloping to the gate tonight screaming her head off so I think she is back to normal. Yippeee I really must video her welcoming when I arrive one day cos she is always very vocal



it is hilarious.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Love love love doggie pictures! They are all so lovely!


----------



## cassie

naw how cute!!!! I think every dog finds their own unique way of getting comy, Casper (my cavelier) always lies in the position that Izzy is lying on your bed Renee hehe its so funny!

glad that Odette is feeling better poor pregnant mumma!!

did you take that video of her greeting you this morning? I love it when they get excited to see you



Suzie and Smartie are the same



Smartie see's me walking up the road from work and neighs out to me always makes me laugh and smile



I love my horses so much, and love that they greet me as they do



I'm sure your the same


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cassie, I have 2 cavaliers! Arent they so funny! Lol

Yes, how is Odette looking? Each day she is getting closer and closer.


----------



## Eagle

Odette is boring!


----------



## cassie

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Cassie, I have 2 cavaliers! Arent they so funny! Lol
> 
> Yes, how is Odette looking? Each day she is getting closer and closer.


haha they are hilarious!!! Casper is just the funniest little dog ever! and seeing as everyone is showing funny pics I just had to put this one up LOL the day before we were leaving for holidays my brother and I found Casper in my room LOL




he didn't want us to go without him LOL (he is on my suitcase just so you know lol)



Eagle said:


> Odette is boring!


oh poor Odette we LOVE you Odette!! how is Bree then? lol


----------



## Eagle

Britt is starting to bag up so Odette had better hurry or she will get pushed out of the way


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I agree that Banamine can be a wonderful pain med. I don't have my bottle here to see if it's okay to give to a pregnant mare, so read the bottle carefully before giving it to her. I know I always give it after foaling, but I don't know about during pregnancy. We don't want anything to happen to our Odette!
> 
> Maybe someone else can check and let us know.


Multiple vets had advised me to give Banamine while a mare was pregnant. Both for vaccination reactions and colic, as well as one with sore feet. I would of not recommended this if I was not sure. I guess I should have said that. Sorry.


----------



## Sandy B

cassie said:


> haha they are hilarious!!! Casper is just the funniest little dog ever! and seeing as everyone is showing funny pics I just had to put this one up LOL the day before we were leaving for holidays my brother and I found Casper in my room LOL
> 
> View attachment 8038
> 
> 
> he didn't want us to go without him LOL (he is on my suitcase just so you know lol)
> 
> oh poor Odette we LOVE you Odette!! how is Bree then? lol


We also have two Cavaliers as well


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cavaliers have wonderful personalities. I have a girl (Angel Cake) who is marked your Casper, and a male that is the ruby color (Peanut). They are both almost 2 yrs old. So fun!

Come on Odette, Britt and the Dogs are stealing your thunder while we wait for you!


----------



## MeganH

Izzy is so funny. She does not sit like the typical doggy and definitely NOT like lady ROFL

She reminds me of our Gibbs.. He was supposed to be a bullmastiff but he is clearly a lab/mastiff mix. He is sloppy and not very smart (though I think Izzy is sure to be a smarter pup then our Gibbs). We even have kept him intact hoping it would help him smarten and beef up (he is skinny like a lab) but it hasn't worked yet so he will be fixed soon. Gibbs spooks like a horse. He is hilarious but it is not fun to have him step on your toes. One of his favorite ways to lay is on his back with his legs laying open and his head curved over to the side.. mouth flapped open. So 'handsome' LOL

Yay fot Britt! Hope they both keep progressing so we can see their babies!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Come on Odette. We love you and want to see your special little foal soon.


----------



## cassie

how are all three of your precious girls this morning Renee?

Thanks Kara, yeah I love the Blenheim colouring (Caspers colour) I think I might go a ruby or a tri colour for my next though... not sure hehe would really like one of each but thats not gonna happen LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Well, I think Snowball is running a close race Odette- Race to BORING! LOL Snowball is going to steal your boring spot. LOL

Cassie, we want one of each too, but for now 2 is enough. We did have 4 dogs, but 2 passed away in the last year (they were big dogs, 14 and 15) sad. But my Cavies are both young, so we are good to go! Hubby wants a litter from ours, so we'll see.......


----------



## Eagle

Nothing new with Odette but Britt has started to bag up, I told them both to get shopping or



they go to the dry lot.

Izzy's due date is today



She looks worn out bless her


----------



## cassie

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Well, I think Snowball is running a close race Odette- Race to BORING! LOL Snowball is going to steal your boring spot. LOL
> 
> Cassie, we want one of each too, but for now 2 is enough. We did have 4 dogs, but 2 passed away in the last year (they were big dogs, 14 and 15) sad. But my Cavies are both young, so we are good to go! Hubby wants a litter from ours, so we'll see.......


haha yeah I agree



I have two dogs my golden retreiver and my cavalier



Kingston is 12 and Casper is 7 though I think I want another retreiver after Kingston



or an alaskan malumute hehe.



Eagle said:


> Nothing new with Odette but Britt has started to bag up, I told them both to get shopping or
> 
> 
> 
> they go to the dry lot.
> 
> Izzy's due date is today
> 
> 
> 
> She looks worn out bless her


oh bless her gorgeous thing!!! we love you precious Izzy darling!! can't wait to see your lovely puppies





glad to hear the Britt has started bagging up good girl


----------



## bannerminis

Awww poor Izzy she does look pooped.

So who is the Daddy of Izzys babies - was there a pic of this fine stud


----------



## Eagle

Karina I will try and find time to and take a pic of daddy, he lives up the road


----------



## bannerminis

Lets have a guess on how many puppies and how many of each sex

My guess is 5 puppies - 3 female and 2 male


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo this is exciting - safe whelping Izzy. My guess is 7 pups, 4 girls and 3 boys!


----------



## LittleRibbie

How exciting...my guess is also 7 little ones but my count will be 5 in blue and only two in pink......but who cares really...Im just jealous because you get to smell puppy breath for at least 8 weeks and I dont!!! Wishing you safe welping Miss Lizzy!!!


----------



## Eagle

Oh puppy breath



I can't wait





In the meantime I thought I would give you an update on Eagle. As most of you will remember he had quite a few problems in the past year but finally with the help of Aunty Diane



and her love and belief of Alfalfa he is finally looking better



He still has a way to go but it is an improvement. Do you think sweating his neck would help? What do you think he looks like. Be honest cos I am a big girl





This pic is a bit strange as I was too close but I think you can get the idea.













I would also like to thank Jax for all her help and support.


----------



## MeganH

EEEk!! Puppies!! SO exciting! Mama Izzy is looking quite worn out... and will be even more worn out very soon!

My guess is 6 puppies.. 3 girls, 3 boys. Can't wait!!

So good to hear about Eagle! Handsome fellow he is!


----------



## Sandy B

What a handsome fella and who cares if his neck is thick, he looks great the way he is!!

PUPPIES!! I love puppy breath, its the best! I am going to guess 9 puppies with girls out-weighing the boys



Love Weimaraner's too!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is looking great Renee - such a handsome fella!!





Why on earth would you be wanting to put one of those gastly sweaty things round his neck? Leave him be, he's fine just as he is!!





Did you get the house all ship shape ready for those puppies? Now is she going to have them on her fav piece of furniture, on your bed or in her whelping box? I wonder............................................ LOL!!


----------



## cassie

wow Eagle is looking brilliant Renee



definitley looking heaps heaps better



oh you must be so relieved!!

hmmm, puppies um, I'm going to say 5 3 girls and 2 boys


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just walked in and was hoping to be able to smell puppy breath...guess I'll just have to wait a bit longer...drats....I was thinking today about how soft the weimars ears are as puppys....mega soft!!

Renee, Im thrilled to hear AND see just how much little Eagle has improved....boy his whole head set and ears are just screaming..."I feel sooo much better...thanks Mom!!"

are you feeding him all alfalfa these days or just supplementing him with some? This will show you my ignorance with the Italian countryside but is Alfalfa grown in Italy as much as here in the states? Im sorry i cant get you a picture but if you could see my S'Mores neck you would feel much better about little Eagle! hugs


----------



## cassie

talking about pictures... ahem, Heidi? where's ours of your gorgeous mini's??


----------



## Eagle

Well nothing new to add this morning




I really thought Izzy was ready at 2.00am as she managed to get my wardrobe door open and was inside digging



I keep my handbag collection at the bottom of my wardrobe so you can imagine the mess



anyway I sent her back to the kitchen expecting some action shortly but nothing.

Odette has totally stopped shopping and seems to have refunded her previous items too





Britt on the other hand has found a penny store



I doubt if she is getting ready though as she is only 284 days today and she normally bags up fast so that would make it way too early.


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> Did you get the house all ship shape ready for those puppies? *Not yet no * :arg! Now is she going to have them on her fav piece of furniture, on your bed or in her whelping box? I wonder............................................ LOL!!* I was thinking about what you said as I was pulling her off of my designer handbags *
> 
> 
> 
> * I had a thing about bags before we had kids and had money *





LittleRibbie said:


> are you feeding him all alfalfa these days or just supplementing him with some? *He gets some soaked Alfalfa and some soft meadow hay (but I am working towards** only alfalfa) in the evening whilst stabled and then in the morning he is turned out on grass*. This will show you my ignorance with the Italian countryside but is Alfalfa grown in Italy as much as here in the states? *No, it is hard to find and what is grown is usually put into big round bales which are no good to me*
> 
> 
> 
> * It has taken me a year to find this*. Im sorry i cant get you a picture but if you could see my S'Mores neck you would feel much better about little Eagle! hugs *What happened to the computer lessons Cameron gave you to learn to upload? *


Thanks everyone for the kind comments on my little man. He is no stunner but I love him to bits. I am so glad he is looking and feeling better cos it was doing my head in not knowing what was wrong.


----------



## Eagle

The Puppy Race

Karina 5 3girls 2 boys

Diane 6 4girls 2 boys

Anna 7 4girls 3 boys

Heidi 7 2girls 5 boys

Megan 6 3girls 3 boys

Sandy 9 more girls than boys

Cassie 5 3girls 2 boys 

*Sandy, I like your thinking *



Hazel, come on!


----------



## bannerminis

Maybe tonight is your night and Izzy will give you lots of puppies.

Oh and I agree Eagle is looking fantastic. You must be so relieved that he is feeling and looking so well


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea puppies soon! At least you get some babies soon. Lol


----------



## MeganH

I want to see Izzy babies!!


----------



## Eagle

Izzy is whelping


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea! Yea! Prayers for safe puppies and momma! Do we get puppy pics?


----------



## AnnaC

COME ON IZZY -- YOU CAN DO IT!!



:ThumbUp

Praying all goes well.


----------



## Eagle

1st is a boy


----------



## AnnaC

:ThumbUp Well done Izzy - come on girl, we are all so excited for you!!


----------



## Eagle

2nd is another boy


----------



## AnnaC

Can we have a girl soon please!!

Never mind - you are doing a great job Izzy.



(you too Renee!!)


----------



## Eagle

no Anna, 3rd is another boy





I need a cigarette


----------



## Eagle

Any guesses on what number 4 is lol


----------



## AnnaC

No time for smoking Renee, not allowed in the nursery!! Will someone do the horses for you if you are still whelping - I mean Izzy is still whelping of course. LOL!!

Sorry just noticed the time - horses will have been done!


----------



## Eagle

Number 5 is a girl


----------



## AnnaC

:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp





I just typed a post but it wouldn't print - so trying again!! HOORAY!! A girl at last!! About time too LOL!!

Sorry my friend but I just have to go to bed. Will be saying prayers for you, Izzy and the pups - hope all goes well for the rest of the litter, she's doing a great job, bless her!


----------



## Eagle

Sweet dreams Anna and thanks for the support


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Diane, number 6 is a boy


----------



## Eagle

7 so far

6 boys

1 girl


----------



## eagles ring farm

wow congrats on the new puppies

waiting for pics


----------



## MeganH

WOW!!! Congrats on all the puppies! Wonder if she will have any more!? That's a lot of wee wees!


----------



## Eagle

Now we have 8

2 girls and 6 boys

It is 3.00am and i am sooooo tired


----------



## Eagle

4.15am and number 9 has just arrived. It is another boy.


----------



## Eagle

Surprise ....puppy number 10 is a boy too. I hope she is going to be able to feed all these pups. I have never had puppies that make this much noise before, is it normal for them to whimper so much?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh my! Lots of puppies there, you and izzy must be exhausted!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congradulations Renee and Izzy!




. WOW! Ten that's a lot. Not too sure about the whimpering. The dashounds haven't ever whimpered with me so i'm not sure about weimers.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone. I will try and rotate them so they all eat, it won't be easy cos they all look the same



Maybe that is just lack of sleep.

Here is a quick pic, I will get better ones later


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee - how's you doing my friend??? Sorry I had to leave you and Izzy last night, but it looks as though you have both been doing a great job!!

Do you think she has finished whelping - there is often one left, especially if it has been a long birth and the bitch is tired. A little tip that I was given is to watch the bitch - if she can curl up to take a rest then all the puppies have been born, if she finds that difficult and keeps 'flopping' back to lay flat out, then you might have a retained last pup.

And yes! new puppies can make a load of noise and not just little polite whimpers either!! As Diane says, you will have to play 'shuffle puppy' for several days until Izzy organises her milk supply to feed them all. Oh the joys of coping wih a large litter! My g/dane had 13 in her first litter - I thought she was never going to stop 'shedding' puppies when she whelped!! I was totaly exhausted for 10 weeks as after all the puppy shuffling, one passes on to the difficulty of introducing and feeding puppy food to all those hungry little bodies. LOL!!

But it was always a wonderful experience and great fun, so, once you catch up on your sleep, enjoy yourself.

Many Congratulations to you and Izzy.



:ThumbUp


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Yummmmmmmmmmmmm. PUPPIES!!!

Gorgeous.



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle

oh and one of the outside mares that Eagle covered last year foaled a colt.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a pretty boy - pretty Momma too! Bet they are thrilled - well done Eagle!


----------



## bannerminis

Oh congrats on all your puppies. So glad they were all born safely and Izzy is good too.

Oh and Eagles new son is just a doll. Beautiful markings too. You must be getting even more excited now to see what your ladies have.


----------



## cassie

Wow!!! Izzysuppies are so gorgeous!!! And eagles new colt is stunning, quick question... If both he n mum were black how come the foal is chetnut? Still so new to colors n genetics lol

Congrats again! I bet your ot getting much sleep at the moment you poor thing!

Izzy has done a wonderful job for a first time mum



you Gil's are both going to be busy lol


----------



## bannerminis

Cassie a quick colour explanation.

All horses have a base colour and is either Red or Black based.

Chestnut horses are always homozygous for red so are "ee"

A horse that is black based can be "EE" or "Ee" - EE means the horse carries 2 copies of Black so can never have a chestnut foal and a horse that is "Ee" carries black AND red so its 50/50 on which gene they will pass.

So that means the even though both parents of this foal are Black based they must both be "Ee" so as it happened this time around both parents passed on the red gene to the foal and the result is a chestnut foal which makes him "ee"


----------



## AnnaC

OK Karina, now you have got me started on colours LOL!! My Falabella stallion is liver chestnut, but does throw black foals, so he must be black based but dark chestnut in colour? And Dragon, who is bright chestnut and white (using English colour terms here!) has also thown a solid black foal from a piebald mare who then also threw a bright chestnut and white from him last year. So both Ansel and Dragon must be Ee but wit no sign of black hairs anywhere???

Oh how I love these colour combinations!! LOL!!

How's our clever girl (not you Renee!!) this morning, and are those perfect little puppies behaving themselves?


----------



## bannerminis

Anna what colour are the mares??

As you only need 1 copy of black to make a black based foal so if the mares are black or black based then it came from them.

Chestnut horses do not carry black they are "ee".

For eg. Slaney is "ee" because she is a red based horse and she also has 1 copy of the cream gene and she also has dun.

Banner is "Ee" so he has 1 red and 1 black but he is a black based horse and then he also carries 1 copy of Agouti and Cream so thats what makes him Buckskin.

So then their foal from last yr got 1 red copy from Slaney and 1 black from Banner which makes him a black horse but then he also got a cream from Slaney and a cream from Banner and then Dun from Slaney which now makes him a Smokey Cream Grullo but his *base* colour is Black but he would also be Ee having gotten a red from Slaney. Black is dominant over red

I hope I am making sense and not confusing anyone (put it down to very little sleep LOL)


----------



## MeganH

Yay, Izzy! Wow!! 10 puppies for her first litter! Very good job, Queen Izzy!

I had a Rottie mix that was not meant to be bred but my ex let it happen. She had 13 puppies and 2 did not make it. One was retained and birthed still born about 12 hours after the others had all been born. And one made it until it was up and exploring but chewed on a cord and was shocked. But she was able to feed the others all on her own. You had to move them for her because with so many she almost would smush them trying to find a spot to lay down.

Good luck Izzy and Renee with all your new babies and motherhood!

And a congrats to Eagle too!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Awww Izzy's puppies are adorable! Congrats! Hope you get some sleep!


----------



## Equuisize

Ohhhh Renee,

You are living my life.

You got puppies!!!!!!!!!!! & a new red headed boy!!!!!!!

Need a room-mate? Not only do I not have any puppy breath, I don't have any

foals to rock. Foo!

Your new babies are wonderful!! Congrats!!

I used to breed Blue Dobermans, many a moon ago. My one female regularly whelped

13 to 14 puppies. A lot of sleepless nights, for a bit, swtiching out 7 and 7 every two hours.

Won't take long as she should have enough nipples for everyone to milk well, for them.

I cooked for my Mommies.....lots of stewed down chicken, brown rice with veggies, heavy on the

broth, plus free fed kibble, for about 4 weeks.


----------



## Eagle

Nancy did you take 7 pups out and leave 7 in? did the mum notice? how far way must they be so that mum doesn't hear them? If they weren't all feeding how long would it take for them to go down hill do you think?

Sorry about all the questions


----------



## Eagle

The proud mummy.


----------



## Equuisize

*Look at her, so proud!*

*What a good job she's doing. She looks calm.*

*Renee, I did switch them out 7 at a time.*

*I didn't take them far, so as not to disturb Saabra, my mega whelper.*

*I put them in a small box with a warm hot water bottle, towels and *

*and set them in a corner of the whelping box. She could reach in*

*and sniff them if she chose but she never took any out to add them*

*to the ones she was currently nursing. *

*Only thing I did was the smaller of the babies I'd put them in a bit *

*more often, in the early days. *

*Good food and lots of fluid will keep Izzy's milk flowing.*

*Going to be fun to watch her babies grow. She's a beautiful girl.*

*Do you own the daddy?*


----------



## Eagle

Izzy is doing a great job for a first timer, she has learnt to lay near them and not on them which is a great start, lol she keeps them clean and tidy too.

Daddy isn't mine but I will try and find yime to go and take som pics.

How often did you swap the puppies over to feed?

Thanks so much for the help


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Renee they are simply gorgeous and Izzy looks so proud of her brood, bless her!! I too envy you that wonderful puppy breath - what is it with puppy breath that makes us all go yummmmmmmmmmmmm?? Must be something to do with the mother's milk????

Have you managed to catch up on your sleep - what do the boys think of the new pups? Come on we want news, oh and dont forget to report on Odette and Britt ............................ when you have time of course! LOL!!

Karina, sorry if I caused a muddle over the colours, especially if you are tired, but it was you saying that a chestnut can only ever throw a chestnut, that got me thinking. So Dragon (thanks for all the pics Diane LOL!!) who is chestnut and white, cannot be homozygous for chestnut as he has thrown black foals from my mares who carry black? But then the mare (black and white) who threw the solid black foal from Dragon also threw a chestnut and white from him as well so black didn't dominate over chestnut in that case, but perhaps the mare carries both chestnut and black? LOL!! Think we had better end this colour discussion as colours are a total mystery to me, but facinating too. What I need is a load of knowledgable friends, a round table, coffee, a notebook and time to discuss it all and learn!!





By the way Diane, after Ansel and Butterfly gave me two spotty babies, they produced a solid BAY!!


----------



## Sandy B

Good girl Izzy!!! Well I was close to winning at saying 9, but boy was I off base saying more girls than boys. I am so glad they are here safe and sound.

I have bred multiple breeds of show & field dogs over the years. 10 pups is about the maximum I would ever leave all with mom. If you have any small kids, I would take the larger more aggressive pups out 4-6 times a day for an hour or so and put them in a box that had a heating pad on low with a nice thick bath towel on top of the heating pad. That way the smaller pups have a solid chance at getting a good nurse in. I would start feeding Izzy, boiled chicken and plain yogurt or cottage cheese (not low fat) and add it to her kibble with plenty of warm water or low sodium chicken broth if she is not eating well. This will help her milk production. She will soon be ravenous and I would also make sure she is on a high quality grain free Puppy Food or comparable protein kibble. I would also make sure you checked every puppy for cleft palates.

Congrats on the little cuties and I can not wait to watch them grow.


----------



## cassie

bannerminis said:


> Cassie a quick colour explanation.
> 
> All horses have a base colour and is either Red or Black based.
> 
> Chestnut horses are always homozygous for red so are "ee"
> 
> A horse that is black based can be "EE" or "Ee" - EE means the horse carries 2 copies of Black so can never have a chestnut foal and a horse that is "Ee" carries black AND red so its 50/50 on which gene they will pass.
> 
> So that means the even though both parents of this foal are Black based they must both be "Ee" so as it happened this time around both parents passed on the red gene to the foal and the result is a chestnut foal which makes him "ee"


thanks for explaining karina



so with my girl Penny, she is chestnut with flaxen mane and tail... she has thrown a pure black colt (to a black and white minimal pinto) and a palomino colt with white blaze, to a palomino stallion... so if she was put to a black stallion she would have more chance of producing a black foal over her lovely red? and would she have to have cream in her genes to produce a pally foal? to the pally stallion... sorry for hijacking Renee, I just get so fascinated by all of this colour and genetic stuff







Sandy B said:


> Good girl Izzy!!! Well I was close to winning at saying 9, but boy was I off base saying more girls than boys. I am so glad they are here safe and sound.
> 
> I have bred multiple breeds of show & field dogs over the years. 10 pups is about the maximum I would ever leave all with mom. If you have any small kids, I would take the larger more aggressive pups out 4-6 times a day for an hour or so and put them in a box that had a heating pad on low with a nice thick bath towel on top of the heating pad. That way the smaller pups have a solid chance at getting a good nurse in. I would start feeding Izzy, boiled chicken and plain yogurt or cottage cheese (not low fat) and add it to her kibble with plenty of warm water or low sodium chicken broth if she is not eating well. This will help her milk production. She will soon be ravenous and I would also make sure she is on a high quality grain free Puppy Food or comparable protein kibble. I would also make sure you checked every puppy for cleft palates.
> 
> Congrats on the little cuties and I can not wait to watch them grow.


great explanation Sandy,

Renee they look gorgeous!! there is a really good yoghurt called Jalna, don't know if you can get it there but the vet that I work for swears by it for her bitches and pups... as Sandy has said it really helps with milk production





izzy looks like the best mum



I just love the photos!!! how are your other girls doing??


----------



## eagles ring farm

Great job Izzy and congrats on your new handsome colt what a busy night


----------



## Equuisize

I swapped them every two hours, Renee.

They'd eat then pile into a pig pile and sleep then wake and eat.

Every two hours seemed to work the the 13 or 14 whichever size litter she

decided to have.

You don't have to do it forever.

Her milk supply will catch up to the number of babies and they'll be fine.

Just keep an extra eye on the smaller kids (give them extra turns) and the piggy ones can be

pulled off, or they'd eat enough to explode LOL


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the great advice. I am used to my Yorkie having babies but she always had 4 and managed perfectly



Talking of Yorkies my girl Bicky (who has been recently sterilised) wants these babies, she scratched at the door every time she heard a baby cry last night



If only I hadn't had her "done" I could have given her a few





Anyway babies are all doing fine this morning and so is Izzy





The mares are both looking about the same which is weird as Odette should foal a month before Britt. I hope my Foal-Time strips get here, at the moment they are blocked in Tampa and have been since the 21st



I tried calling but it is a recorded message and they obviously don't recognise my stupid British accent cos it kept thinking I said A instead of J





As you all noticed Eagle threw another red baby



Note to myself ( buying a black stallion won't guarantee black babies) I have now learnt that he is Ee and not EE as I wanted


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee!

So glad to hear all is well today in your maternity unit. Hope your test strips for the girls arrive soon, it does sound a bit puzzling if Britt is catching Odette??

Thanks Diane, that helped a lot, but knowing me and my useless brain, I wont remember it (think I wll write it down!). I never breed for colour, jus enjoy being suprised when the foal is born. The only thing we will be testing for is LWO as Dragon is positive.


----------



## MeganH

I have A LOT to learn about genetics and coloring.





Renee...........



............. Would it be too much to ask for a video of the little babies ???



I love the little cries and whimpers and scooting around


----------



## Equuisize

Good idea, Megan...puppies!!! in a video.

Then if you could manage a smell-a-vision video in a couple days so we

could all get a whiff of puppy breath - Man, we'd be in heaven.


----------



## cassie

Equuisize said:


> Good idea, Megan...puppies!!! in a video.
> 
> Then if you could manage a smell-a-vision video in a couple days so we
> 
> could all get a whiff of puppy breath - Man, we'd be in heaven.


Haha oh yes please!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo a smell-a-thon!! Brilliant!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle

o.k I will get a video when they wake up, here is a quick pic


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies and Ben





Izzy wanted to come to the stables with me this morning so I took her cos I think she needed the distraction. Last night she was very restless and started digging in her box and sent babies flying



then she didn't want me touching babies and would curl up in a ball.



I left her quiet and just



she seems a bit better this morning. I am uploading a video which is taking ages as youtube decided I am not the original Renee Jewer and wouldn't let me into my account





Britt is making very fast progress which I hope she will stop as she is 287 days today.

today

and then 4 days before foaling last year


----------



## Eagle

Today and a week before foaling last year


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Yay Izzy!!!!! Beautiful, beautiful pups!!! So happy for you Renee!!! And hugs to momma on a job well done.


----------



## Eagle

Parmela arrived safely









I will have to email the girls at Foal-Time cos my strips are still stuck in Tampa :arg!


----------



## Eagle

Megan, this is for you


----------



## AnnaC

The puppy pics are gorgeous Renee, glad Izzy seems a bit more settled this morning, I was really worried for you last night.





Oooop's Britt is certainly moving fast, but try not to panic, maybe she will follow the up, down, up down programme that seems to be the 'in' thing this year?

Hi Parmela - does your post mean that you are still there or safely home? Sorry but I seem to have lost several days over the past week somehow, so not even sure when you went away or are due back. But never mind - I just cant wait for the pictures!


----------



## cassie

Wow thanks for the video Renee



I just love hearing little puppies n izzy obviously adores them!!!

Britt... Well... Let's just hope she slows down like Odette.... Hmm very odd!


----------



## MeganH

Awwwwww 



How Adorable!!! Such sweet little noises! Thank you so much



I am sure I will watch that several times through the day lol

Wow to Britt's bag too! What is she thinking? She must sense Izzy had a bunch of babies and refuse to be forgotten.


----------



## cassie

would love an update of your gorgeous pregnant mummas when you wake up please Renee? and also new pics of your gorgeous Izzy and her lovely puppies


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yes please?


----------



## AnnaC

That video is so sweet Renee, I had forgotton how 'pushy' bitches can be with their puppies LOL!! I now remember watching my girls and thinking how I wished they would just leave the pups to drink peacefully and not keep whipping them over, pushing them around, cleaning them up! LOL!!

So how are the other girls looking today - has Britt calmed down a little, udder wise?


----------



## Eagle

Odette has become a little stand offish, she doesn't want me fussing over her which is not like her, she is normally a real pocket pet





Britt is still a happy girl and loves everyone, she trots off to her field in the morning with her huge tummy swaying, she looks so funny.





Britt is holding her udder but Odette not.


----------



## cassie

hmmm these girls and their udders this year...



its almost a total guessing game



how far along are both girls now Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Britt is 290 days and Odette is 319. We still have quite a way to go yet cos they normally foal at 340.

puppies this morning


----------



## cassie

wow Izzy's milk must be really good



they are so big already



 so lovely



do your boys love them?


----------



## AnnaC

Look at those porky pups - well done Izzy!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Too cute. Sounds like Odette is getting closer! Yeah! And Brit, you are going to have to wait a bit.


----------



## MeganH

Yay for progress and AWWWWW for the porky puppies!!


----------



## palsminihorses

I just now watched the video of Izzy and her pups! Adorable!! Thanks for sharing! I love puppy breath! LOL

And Britt has certainly got a good start on her udder! Like others have said, maybe she'll slow down some.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Ladies and Ben





Nothing new with the girls but I took a pic of Britt cos she is as wide as a house


----------



## Eagle

Odette is 320 days today, I think she might go over 340 again





Odette's baby said Good Morning


----------



## Eagle

Today is Bicky's birthday so Alby made her a hat


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh I love seeing them move, gives you a bit of relief each time. And Happy Birthday silly Bicky!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

AAAWWW Thanks for sharing. Like diane love to watch the foals moving. The puppies are so adorable.

Happy Birthday Bicky!!


----------



## Equuisize

*Awwwwwwwwww Renee, those pups are doing marvelously!*

*Izzy obviously has no issues with making them nice rich milk.*

*I love them.....*

*Have a favorite yet?*


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooooo Hello little baby - hurry up out so we can get to meet you in person!






And A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our Special Bicky!!


----------



## MeganH

LOL Happy Birthday, Bicky!

Love to see foal movement! That baby looks like it wants OUT!


----------



## Eagle

Nancy the boys have their favourites and are begging me to keep at least one


----------



## Wings

Ten puppies! Wow, go Izzy!

And not only are they ten puppies but they are ten ADORABLE puppies!

Give Odette a not to squeezy cuddle from me







cassie said:


> thanks for explaining karina
> 
> 
> 
> so with my girl Penny, she is chestnut with flaxen mane and tail... she has thrown a pure black colt (to a black and white minimal pinto) and a palomino colt with white blaze, to a palomino stallion... so if she was put to a black stallion she would have more chance of producing a black foal over her lovely red? and would she have to have cream in her genes to produce a pally foal? to the pally stallion... sorry for hijacking Renee, I just get so fascinated by all of this colour and genetic stuff


Penny's black colt came from the sire's colouring as Penny doesn't have the genetics to produce black on her own.

Her palomino is from her and the sire passing on their chestnut colouring with the sire passing on the cream gene. Horses can't hide the cream gene so they either have it or don't





I love colour genetics, I drive some of my friends nuts before foaling season caluclating the possible foal colours!


----------



## Eagle

No major changes but Britt is progressing well.


----------



## Eagle

Odette is taking her time



321 days today


----------



## AnnaC

It looks to me as though Odette's tummy has dropped?? It may be her long coat, but the one from the back also shows a drop??

Looking good!!


----------



## Equuisize

Eagle said:


> Nancy the boys have their favourites and are begging me to keep at least one


Good boys! Glad to know it wasn't just my boys that always wanted to keep them except they usually wanted to keep them ALL.. Explains however, why I always had so many dogs LOL	I was just as bad.

Keep a puppy or two ..... just think of those BIG smiles on the kids faces!

Good thing I don't live close, I'm a bad influence. 

Come on Odette ..... your Mom needs 11 babies ..... Aren't you glad you don't have to change diapers?


----------



## cassie

they are both looking really good



come on Odette!! we want you up on cam ASAP please


----------



## JAX

So when will we get the pleasure of watching Odette?


----------



## Eagle

As soon as she looks ready



she doesn't like staying in much so I want her to have as much freedom as possible until she looks close.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> As soon as she looks ready
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't like staying in much so I want her to have as much freedom as possible until she looks close.


Morning Renee



so any updates on your pregnant ladies? how are those gorgeous puppies of Izzy going? have they started opening their eyes yet? (I can't remember how old they are LOL)


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Renee!

Sounds like a sensible plan, if she is not that keen on being an 'inside' girl.





Was just thinking about my girls yesterday when Cathy was here to do some foot trimming. We have decided to foal here rather than move the girls to Cathy's place, but suddenly realised that very soon we will be around the middle of May and we start foaling at the beginning of July. Plenty of time you might think, but as yet I dont even have a stable available, having dismantled all our indoor boxes for the person who wanted to buy that part of the farm, and then never purchased! I have 7 to foal (I hope, 7 were covered) and we are thinking about using gates to make divisions in one of our stone barns (boarded gates of course!) which will give us 5 big spaces and making use of 2 old carthorse stalls in another barn fo the two 'best friends' who will be quite happy away from the others as long as they are together!!

I went rushing of round the fields yesterday peering under tails (LOL!!) too early I told myself, but remembered that last year we had two foal a month before their due dates! (the girls all said "oh no, here comes our mad Momma again, poking around at our privates") Pretty busy here over the next 10 days with 'other things', then all should be quiet for a while, so guess we will have to start building and converting soon after so as to get them all in at night from the first week in June. Luckily they are an easy bunch of girls and will settle wherever we put them as long as they can all see each other, so hopefully they will like their new accommodation.


----------



## cassie

wow Anna sure sounds like a busy time coming up for you gosh, take care of yourself! we can't have you exhasted for when your babies come! hey Diane when are your babies due?


----------



## Eagle

Lots of work to do to get these babies on the ground



Be careful Anna please.

I sure wish my Foal-Time strips would arrive as I am starting to really panic now.

This is Britt's udder this morning at 294 days


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee





oh wow looking good Britt!!! hmm far out have you still not got them Renee!! gosh! maybe Britt will copy Odette and pause for a while... we can hope and pray anyway!! has Odette progressed anymore?


----------



## Eagle

No Odette is being slow, I bet she will go at 350 like 2 years ago





One of Matteo's ponies was having a strop this morning cos she didn't like the hay I gave her, she was throwing it all over the place until


----------



## cassie

Oh HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL I can so imagine Finn doing that!!! LOL what a funny pony! he must have given it a real big shake of his head to get it up there LOL silly thing!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Looks like the hay got the last laugh! Lol

Oh Diane I am sorry to hear that. I hope you still getyour 2 babies this year. You have been so helpful to all of us, you deserve a little love bug or two yourself. (hug)


----------



## AnnaC

*Sending you ((((HUGS)))) Diane and keeping my fingers crossed for two little ones to scamper round your paddocks this autumn. *






*Love that picture Renee!! LOL!!*


----------



## Wings

Love the hay pic





But where are the new puppy pictures? 



Diane I hope you have babies this year, now that I've started foaling down once a year I don't think I could NOT do it! But I might only be covering 4 mares next year to follow up from this busy season.


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, after losing my dream filly to a premature birth, and another filly to a late term abortion, I'm not sure there will be any more this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Chianti II was able to get my old girl, Quieta in foal, but they were breeding in November -- so I really can't tell much, as she's a "saggy" old mare, if you know what I mean. There is one other possibility -- but again, if she's in foal, it will be a very late summer/early fall foal. With my financial situation, I just didn't breed much last year, knowing I was going to have to cut back some in the size of the herd.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm enjoying everyone else's babies.
> 
> But, I don't like not having my own babies, so I am breeding several mares this year, and next year, hopefully, I'll have a pasture full of the little rascals!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to have several pintaloosas and appaloosas next year -- and I hope to get the LOUD ones I like! I'm using KC (to 4 mares -- 1 for a repeat of my dream filly), Spotty, El Rey, Hot Shot and Mohegan -- so we'll see how all the boys do this year. Still not breeding a lot of mares, but I really like what each of these boys produces, so each one has at least 1 mare for next year.
> 
> I'm still going to have to cut back -- but mostly the boys, since I have 15 boys here now due to helping out a friend in a horrid situation. But at least I'll have some little ones of my own to play with!


OH Diane,

I SOO hope you get your 2 babies this fall!! come on mummas we hope you are cooking your babies to perfection for Diane!!

and I so hope you get a repeat of your dream filly next year!!!

big hugs to you Diane!!! your the best!


----------



## Eagle

Diane I too am praying that you get your dream filly next year cos you sure deserve it.





Odette is slowly progressing, let me know what you think. She is 324 days today


----------



## Eagle

Britt is 295 days today


----------



## AnnaC

Hummmmmmmmmmm. I'll tell you later - gotta dash!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Nope. the dates are right. Pat didn't arrive until 26th June and then I had to wait for Britt to go in heat. Odette was U.S.ed positive on the 11th July, the vet said it looked like she was 21 days preggo so that puts the date at 20th June.




My foal.time strips finally arrived today (stupid Italian post)



I will test the girls tonight.


----------



## AnnaC

OK now let me get this straight.............................

Odette has a covering date of 20th June? So a foaling date of around 20th May??

And Pat arrived 26th June, so let's say Britt was covered two weeks later so approx July 10th, so approx foaling date 10th June??

Well with Odette possibly 'hanging on' and Britt foaling a bit early (coz she looks to be in a bit of a hurry!!) - you could have two babies almost together and not that much longer to wait. LOL!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

The girls are working on getting ready, wont be long now. Looks like Britt may go early on you!


----------



## Eagle

Anna Britt was covered on the 19th July so that "should" give her 6 weeks. Odette has foaled at 354 so they could still be close.


----------



## MeganH

I am hoping Odette foals May 31 (my birthday)





I miss you ladies



Things have been busy here and I keep checking in without being able to post anything all the time. We have THREE people riding my Jake! (YAY!) and 2 of them may be showing him in the near future. Ricky is doing great and is back to his normal self zooming about the yard everyday. Tinkerbelle is getting so big.. they grow so fast I think she will be as tall as Ricky very soon. We are leaving for Florida very very early on Saturday. I have family staying here to take care of everything and will have the cameras on so I can peek in on them. I am going to try to catch up on all the threads through the day today!


----------



## Eagle

That is great news about Jake and how exciting about Florida



how is the diet going?

Ok so I tested the girls and it looks like they have at least a few weeks to go

Odette is testing 7.6

Britt is testing. 7.2 just to confuss me a bit more!


----------



## Eagle

Britt's test


----------



## Sandy B

Oh wow! Looks like you will have a baby soon


----------



## Eagle

o.k ladies and Ben, are you ready for a cute overload?????

This puppy isn't growing so I am bottle feeding him every few hours



what we do for our babies


----------



## mthowdy

How adorable! I've bottle fed my fair share of puppies and kittens, and it is so worth it! When they need the extra boost and you can give it to them, and bond in the process, it is an amazing thing!

Does he have a nickname or anything?


----------



## Wings

Can't cope with cuteness!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Nope. the dates are right. Pat didn't arrive until 26th June and then I had to wait for Britt to go in heat. Odette was U.S.ed positive on the 11th July, the vet said it looked like she was 21 days preggo so that puts the date at 20th June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My foal.time strips finally arrived today (stupid Italian post)
> 
> 
> 
> I will test the girls tonight.


YAY for foal time strips!!! took long enough gosh!! YAY for testing milk







MeganH said:


> I am hoping Odette foals May 31 (my birthday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Things have been busy here and I keep checking in without being able to post anything all the time. We have THREE people riding my Jake! (YAY!) and 2 of them may be showing him in the near future. Ricky is doing great and is back to his normal self zooming about the yard everyday. Tinkerbelle is getting so big.. they grow so fast I think she will be as tall as Ricky very soon. We are leaving for Florida very very early on Saturday. I have family staying here to take care of everything and will have the cameras on so I can peek in on them. I am going to try to catch up on all the threads through the day today!


we miss you to Megan!! have a great time in Florida and make sure you take LOTS of pictures!!

That is such great news about Jake he is such a gorgeous boy I reckon they will do really well with him! Is Austin riding him at all?



Eagle said:


> That is great news about Jake and how exciting about Florida
> 
> 
> 
> how is the diet going?
> 
> Ok so I tested the girls and it looks like they have at least a few weeks to go
> 
> Odette is testing 7.6
> 
> Britt is testing. 7.2 just to confuss me a bit more!


wow Britt really is shaking things up Renee!! hmm, are you still waiting for Odette to bag up more before bringing them home?


----------



## cassie

oh n how cute the little puppy!!

oh yes I have had fun times feeding little puppies at the vets they are so cute!! LOL hope your little guy starts picking up really soon!


----------



## Eagle

Both girls are testing 7.2 this morning. Britt is still shopping and her nipples are really starting to separate.


----------



## MeganH

hmm Britt.. you are shopping like a good girl. Yay for the foal strips!

And that little puppy bottle feeding is so adorable! I hope he grows with you helping him out!

Renee- I haven't been eating the best but I have kept up with my workouts and just tried not to eat as much and you can defiantly tell. I didn't weigh or measure myself and I wish I had so I knew it was working lol

Cassie- I will take a TON of pictures and share some! We are so excited! We also do plan on getting Austin on Jake when we get home. There are 3 people riding Jake through the week now. Austin's instructor rides him and is giving western pleasure lessons to a student from our old barn. Then- a girl from a local university's western equestrian team is riding him for practice. She is amazing with him- we were out yesterday afternoon and she has him doing all kinds of things and his is such an awesome horse. We are so excited- she is also going to help us with our riding!

Once we are back from FL I think things will settle down and I can get back to being active here! I miss everyone so much! I do read as much as I can and try to post when I can but it hasn't been near enough.


----------



## MeganH

I know! Maybe someone should copy, paste and then fix the cam link list to keep it updated- the list would just be in the last post of the thread instead of the first. At this point I can't keep up!




I am doing a horrible job BLAH


----------



## LittleRibbie

Hi Megan....its been awhile and Im finally able to get on here more often and what do you do......leave me. Well you enjoy your relaxing vacation down here...where will you be? And we can all catch up later. Have fun!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

OOPPPS!! Forgot, Mornin' Renee, Diane, Cassie and Anna and everyone else I have yet to meet!!

Renee, the puppies are soooo cute....are you still wearing your headphones?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Awww that puppy is so cute and sweet! It is so fun, yet exhausting! Like you have a newborn baby again!

Megan ae will miss you, and await your return! Have tons of fun! We all will hold down the fort here!





We are going on vacation to Tennessee later this summer. Yeah!

Odette could make it for your birthday, but I'm thinking Britt will be an early birthday present!


----------



## MeganH

Hey Heidi! Glad to see you back! How are Cam and Peanut?? We are going to Disney, Universal and Sea World! We're staying in a gated community in Kissimmee a few miles from Disney. My first time down so we are very excited!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Have a wonderful time on your vacation. We'll miss you


----------



## cassie

Wow Renee! they are really starting to progress! what are your thoughts...?



MeganH said:


> hmm Britt.. you are shopping like a good girl. Yay for the foal strips!
> 
> And that little puppy bottle feeding is so adorable! I hope he grows with you helping him out!
> 
> Renee- I haven't been eating the best but I have kept up with my workouts and just tried not to eat as much and you can defiantly tell. I didn't weigh or measure myself and I wish I had so I knew it was working lol
> 
> Cassie- I will take a TON of pictures and share some! We are so excited! We also do plan on getting Austin on Jake when we get home. There are 3 people riding Jake through the week now. Austin's instructor rides him and is giving western pleasure lessons to a student from our old barn. Then- a girl from a local university's western equestrian team is riding him for practice. She is amazing with him- we were out yesterday afternoon and she has him doing all kinds of things and his is such an awesome horse. We are so excited- she is also going to help us with our riding!
> 
> Once we are back from FL I think things will settle down and I can get back to being active here! I miss everyone so much! I do read as much as I can and try to post when I can but it hasn't been near enough.


YAY how exciting can't wait to see the pics! I am so glad that Jake is doing so well! he really is a gorgeous boy I would hate to see you guys have to sell him



so glad your friend is going to help you with the lessons



well done!



LittleRibbie said:


> OOPPPS!! Forgot, Mornin' Renee, Diane, Cassie and Anna and everyone else I have yet to meet!!
> 
> Renee, the puppies are soooo cute....are you still wearing your headphones?


Morning Heidi. well evening for you now LOL so where are the pics of Cameron and peanut and your other four legged friends? please show us some pictures!! Cameron was so similar to Finn in colour I really want to see how he is turning out!! how old is he now? Finn is 7 months old, so Cameron must be 8/9 months?



how is his training going?


----------



## AnnaC

*Hey Heidi, great to have you back with us!! Yes where are the up to date pics and news of your lovely chips - Renee is always happy for us to 'steal' her thread for other folks pictures (thanks Renee!).*

*Have a great time Megan, we will miss you. *


----------



## LittleRibbie

Mornin' All!!......well guess its Afternoon now!! Not having a very productive day today...Cam was supposed to be gelded this AM and vet was here and could'nt find 1/2 of Cams parts....said if he were to put him under he didnt want to be in there looking for the left one that appears to be hiding. He now thinks we should wait till Fall. Its not really that big of a deal and maybe just perhaps a bit selfish on my part because its a bit of a pain in the a$%^%$ to be moving everyone around in the pastures all the time. Cam was on his Mom a couple days ago and she was standing willing and able



So now he gets put in with S'Mores and Skillet only. The vet did do all their vac and rabies so the farm call wasnt a complete bust. I really need to do my own to save a little money but it just makes me feel alittle better when the vet comes and does them all.

Cassie, Cams formal training was None!! this past winter...lack of time for me. But as little as I did, he has never given me any problems. I guess its just the lots of one on one time brushing and cuddling with him. He leads like a charm we walk about a mile down the end of my dirt road every day and he checks out everything and doesnt seem to mind being away from the others....sometimes he can act a little foolish on our return but hes getting really good. we stop and pick up feet or just make him stand still. The vet thought his coat looked great but also said his weight was perfect right now and to really keep an eye on him because he thinks or prefers foals ( minis ) to be a little on the thinner side b/c they tend to plump right up after the first year if your not carful. All in all Im more than pleased with him, both in looks and personality. I bet he looks very much like your Finn. Bay on very dark black legs. he does have a bit of a star.

Depending on how the girls are feeling about it Im hoping I will be able to breed 4 this May/June. I dont think Popcorn or SilverBelle will take without alittle help so I think I need to find a vet that specializes in repro to take them to first. But Holly and Peanut will be under " Nicky's Spell " soon I hope!! Will keep you all posted.

Anna, I still drool over your beautiful pastures and am amazed and quite frankly a bit jealous when I see your chips....they always look to be soooo beautifully peaceful and happy. I cant wait to see all your babies this year.

Renee thank you for letting me hijack your thread. It sure looks like things are moving quickly for your girls and let me say...if anyone deserves a couple beautiful new chips it certainlly is you and Diane...I dont post often but your kind words and wisdom to all the new mothers is really something you should be proud of



You 2 have really been there for everyone and now its your turn. Im using an old computer b/c Skiff took ours to the cumputer geeks today for minor surgery and I need to try to get the MareStare thingy loaded on this computer...I wasnt able to watch anyone last night so hopefully I can get it squared away today and i will be able to watch when you finally get your girls on camera. Please know that my heart and



are with you and your girls more than ever right now and soon you will have the babies that you soooo deserve. Hugs always my friend

heidi


----------



## Eagle

Odette had quite a little shopping basket this morning and it was firm too



I tested and she has dropped to 6.8

The puppies are 2 weeks old and growing fast.


----------



## Wings

Woohoo! Come on Odette, think blue filly thoughts!

I can't believe the pups are 2 weeks already. Feels like you first posted a few days ago!


----------



## cassie

The puppies are gorgeous Renee!! Andyay Odette for going shopping!!!



everything sounds like its going brilliantly



yippee!!


----------



## Connie P

Just popping in on this thread. Come on Odette. Will try to peek in on her periodically.



Your pups are soooooo adorable.


----------



## a mini dream come true

2 weeks? time flies Except when we're wainting for a foal



:rofl . The puppies are growing really fast and are just so cute.

Yeah Odette!


----------



## LittleRibbie

You can say that again Hazel!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Diane!! What a great gift....i have funny tears running down my face....how very cute. What a nice hubby....bet katy will be watching it everyday. Im sure she misses them sooo much!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Diane, my laptop wont allow me to see without downloading some programme or something, but how fabulous for you to get a special 'present' from Katy, I was wondering how she was getting on and still include her in my prayers.

Renee, those puppies are just adorable - are their eyes open now? I'm glad you are bringing the girls home, even if they have to share a stable for now. I'm sure you will be happier, especially as Odette seems to be getting a lot closer and as for Brill...................... well lets hope she hangs on a bit longer!!


----------



## cassie

NAW!!!! Diane that was so adorable! they are both so very very cute!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## a mini dream come true

It didn't work for me Diane, but I know it has to be adorable. She is such a cutie. What day is Joshua's birthday? I have forgotten. Dalton's is the 19th.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Good girl Odette, lets get this show on the road! Izzy puppies are so cute!

Diane, that is so special! How wonderful!


----------



## a mini dream come true

How wonderful. It did finally load for me Diane and of course they are adorable. What a special gift.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Diane what a wonderful gift, I bet it brought tears to your eyes. I just love the way Josh is entertaining Rachel whilst daddy is perhaps making dinner



How is Katy getting on? I pray for her everyday.





I took some pics of all my hard work so that you could tell me what a good girl I have been



of course none of the men in my house will even notice I was outside unless they miss a meal





I also found a couple of videos of Odette's last foal and Depinto. The quality is really bad cos Matteo took them and he was 10 at the time so I apologise.




MOV00808.MPG


----------



## Eagle

continued

MOV00809.MPG


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



wow your paddocks look great! the kids look very happy





n thanks for sharing the videos



so cute! I wish Dipinto had stayed chestnut but he is still gorgeous!! can't wait till we see videos of your new babies!!


----------



## Eagle

I agree Cassie, wasn't he striking when he was red


----------



## AnnaC

Morning all!

Your set up looks great Renee and the girls look very settled.



And Matteo did a great job with those videos too.





Diane how wonderful that you had that long chat with Katy, is she managing to find the time for her studies?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna, did you notice in the first video how Odette's baby went to nurse under Britt and she didn't say anything? Luckily she didn't have any milk


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> I agree Cassie, wasn't he striking when he was red


he is still gorgeous Renee, but yes he would have been stunning if he hadn't of greyed out...







Eagle said:


> Thanks Anna, did you notice in the first video how Odette's baby went to nurse under Britt and she didn't say anything? Luckily she didn't have any milk


oh haha it confused me for a minute when I saw that Renee LOL cheeky baby!! who was that foal? did you sell her/him?


----------



## cassie

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh what wonderful videos!!!! Matteo did a great job with them, and yes, Dipinto was a gorgeous, rich color when he was little. He is still beautiful!!
> 
> Yes, it was wonderful talking with Katy. She IS finding time to study, which is so important, and she is "enjoying" her deployment as much as possibile, saying the people she's with are very nice. The "ladies" got together yesterday and had a "spa" day -- setting up a meeting room as a Mother's Day Spa Room. Apparently, one of the nurses there had a massage table, they made a make-shift foot massage/soak, did their nails together, all with "spa" music playing in the background. A good time was had by all -- enjoying some "down" time and time together talking, etc.


how lovely for them all Diane



what a special time, when they would be missing home. I bet they had a lovely time


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that must have been fabulous for them Diane!





Yes Renee, I did notice the cheeky little chap LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, your place is just beautiful...its so peaceful looking. Matteo did a wonderful job as cameraman...but have to admit..he did have great subject matter to film.They are all cutie pies!!

This is sort of hijacking but Im a bit nosey.....are all your neighbors farmers in some way....does everyone have that much property....its all just so lovely. I consider where i live sort of farm country but its not too far ( 10 min. ) to shopping and lots of stores. I think where I live is pretty peaceful....but then i see your pictures and drool....well dream LOL

Im looking forward to all your foal pictures soon!!


----------



## Eagle

Heidi it was great to chat to you and I love your accent too



It made me laugh when you said I sound royal



If only you could have seen me in my old track suit



My set up is similar to yours,we live in a small farming village about 10 mins from town. We are at the feet on the mountains hence the heavy winters. here is a link to some pics of our town

https://www.google.it/search?q=cuneo&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=mSGxT46SOfH04QTesLVU&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=481

Cassie Odette's last foal was sold at 2 weeks old to a man that does shows with Andalusian stallions, he fell in love with Eagle and bought the foal to train for his children, they do small shows with their dad. I am hoping to go and see him soon so I will get lots of pics



They phoned the other day to say how happy they are and what a gorgeous boy he has grown up to be so I can't wait to go and see him.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Awesome photos.....now i want to make some spaghetti...love it!! Thanks

Well Ive been on here long enough gotta go do some work. hubbie came home with a new ( well used...bought off CL ) Kawasaki 4x4 thingy for a new poop tractor for me yesterday...I love it....who needs roses. they and jewelery are so overrated anyway!! My old poop tractor is ready for the grave yard so this is awesome!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## AnnaC

Those pics are brilliant Renee - I just love all the old buildings, but it is the country views that are my favourite! I'm no good in towns LOL!! Our nearest town is approx 16 miles away and I will shoot in and out again as fast as I can, about every 10 days to do a stock up. I have tried a "just pop into town for a wander around" many times, but after an hour I can't wait to escape!! Our village shop is approx 10 minutes away and carries all the things you would find in a supermarket, albeit several pennies more expensive - but then the 16 miles to town and the 16 miles back again is pretty expensive in petrol too, plus the time spent away from my beloved mountain! LOL!!

So do we have any updates on the lovely girls??


----------



## Eagle

I have had the most frightening experince I am still shaking and crying. I had the vet out for Eagles teeth and I think he must have lifted his head too much cos he past out and started having convulsions. I tried to lay on him to stop him hurting himself and the vet just stood there shocked! My poor baby



what is wrong with the darn vets in this country! Once it was over eagle was tired but seemed ok, he started shaking but I guess that is normal after what he went through. I am so upset that I put my poor baby through that.

Has anyone else ever had it happen? Will he suffer any consequences?

I just can't stop crying.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh poor Eagle, and poor you. No experience from that hear, but I pray it never happens again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Gosh, you dont need this crap now!! Im so sorry. Was he under anesthtesia (sp) What the heck could have happened. You poor thing...poor Eagle. Did the vet give you any idea what could cause it? you mentioned head lifted too much...ok Im lost...are you saying that it was like a head rush...Im confused..sorry..but remember Im new at this sort of stuff. Was the vet working on his teeth at the time or was it when he was done? Im hoping you will come on and tell us he is back to normal but I sure would be interrested in what others think may have caused this.


----------



## lilysmom

Prayers being sent to you. Ive never had that happen due to a neck lifting but My bigger horse went in to convulsions a few years back after we went riding. I went to take the saddle off and the second I released pressure the convulsions started. I called my vet and she was clueless.....it actually took the equine chiropractor comming out to tell me and show me where ...but it was a pinched nerve that caused hers. Shes been fine though ever since. I hope eagle feels better by morning


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Heidi it was great to chat to you and I love your accent too
> 
> 
> 
> It made me laugh when you said I sound royal
> 
> 
> 
> If only you could have seen me in my old track suit
> 
> 
> 
> My set up is similar to yours,we live in a small farming village about 10 mins from town. We are at the feet on the mountains hence the heavy winters. here is a link to some pics of our town
> 
> https://www.google.it/search?q=cuneo&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=mSGxT46SOfH04QTesLVU&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=481
> 
> Cassie Odette's last foal was sold at 2 weeks old to a man that does shows with Andalusian stallions, he fell in love with Eagle and bought the foal to train for his children, they do small shows with their dad. I am hoping to go and see him soon so I will get lots of pics
> 
> 
> 
> They phoned the other day to say how happy they are and what a gorgeous boy he has grown up to be so I can't wait to go and see him.


It's so lovely where you live Renee



I can't wait to see those pics when you go to visit him how exciting!! So glad you found a lovely home for him







LittleRibbie said:


> Awesome photos.....now i want to make some spaghetti...love it!! Thanks
> 
> Well Ive been on here long enough gotta go do some work. hubbie came home with a new ( well used...bought off CL ) Kawasaki 4x4 thingy for a new poop tractor for me yesterday...I love it....who needs roses. they and jewelery are so overrated anyway!! My old poop tractor is ready for the grave yard so this is awesome!! Enjoy your day!


Haha Heidi can I have your old one please? Better then that hand trolley I use lol remember that? Yep still using it lol



Eagle said:


> I have had the most frightening experince I am still shaking and crying. I had the vet out for Eagles teeth and I think he must have lifted his head too much cos he past out and started having convulsions. I tried to lay on him to stop him hurting himself and the vet just stood there shocked! My poor baby
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with the darn vets in this country! Once it was over eagle was tired but seemed ok, he started shaking but I guess that is normal after what he went through. I am so upset that I put my poor baby through that.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had it happen? Will he suffer any consequences?
> 
> I just can't stop crying.


Omg Renee!!!! Big hugs heading your way. How horrible for you!!! I'm trying to think what could have caused it.... He might have pinched one of the nerves at the back of the head start of the neck, n that could cause it... The fact that he has gotten up is good did he look sore in the neck/head after? I need to get my horse dentist out (yes we have our own horse debntists here lol) I'll ask him.... It's very strange



poor eagle man!!! Give him a big hug for me!!!


----------



## AnnaC

*OMG Renee how terrifying for you and poor Eagle. Yes it will have been caused by lifting his head to high - something the vet should have been knowledgable about. I simply cannot believe that he just stood there and watched!!*

*Poor Eagle, it must have been so traumatic for him. He may be a bit shakey, but I think (not 100% sure) that he should be ok. Only thing is, knowing Eagle, should you give him a course of ulcer treatment as he may be stressed and worried for a few days??*

*Sending you ((((HUGS)))), you must be so shaken up and tramatised yourself, i'm so sorry my friend. Dont forget to send a written complaint to the vet's bosses, maybe they will keep him away from treating minis in future.*

*((((HUGS)))) xx*


----------



## Wings

HUGS Renee!



What a horrid experience!

I'm sorry I'm no help, I've never even heard of a similar reaction but I hope poor Eagle is alright


----------



## a mini dream come true

OH Renee, I'm so sorry. I've heard of not lifting their head too high, but that's all I know. How awefull for you and for poor Eagle. Sending prayers your way.



ray



Hope Eagle doesn't have any more problems because of this. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Eagle

LittleRibbie said:


> Gosh, you dont need this crap now!! Im so sorry. Was he under anesthtesia (sp) What the heck could have happened. You poor thing...poor Eagle. Did the vet give you any idea what could cause it? you mentioned head lifted too much...ok Im lost...are you saying that it was like a head rush...Im confused..sorry..but remember Im new at this sort of stuff. Was the vet working on his teeth at the time or was it when he was done? Im hoping you will come on and tell us he is back to normal but I sure would be interrested in what others think may have caused this.


He was sedated so the vet could do his teeth, as soon as he opened his mouth to start work Eagle flopped to the ground. The vet had no idea what he had done and I had to tell him that he had pinched a nerve, he said he didn't know anything about that and that it must be something to do with minis.







AnnaC said:


> *OMG Renee how terrifying for you and poor Eagle. Yes it will have been caused by lifting his head to high - something the vet should have been knowledgable about. I simply cannot believe that he just stood there and watched!!*
> 
> *Poor Eagle, it must have been so traumatic for him. He may be a bit shakey, but I think (not 100% sure) that he should be ok. Only thing is, knowing Eagle, should you give him a course of ulcer treatment as he may be stressed and worried for a few days??*
> 
> *Sending you ((((HUGS)))), you must be so shaken up and tramatised yourself, i'm so sorry my friend. Dont forget to send a written complaint to the vet's bosses, maybe they will keep him away from treating minis in future.*
> 
> *((((HUGS)))) xx*


Anna do you know where I can find some information about this problem as I am thinking of talking to the vet and complaining. He had the cheek to ask me €140 and I was so in shock about the whole situation that I paid. Now I have thought about it I am furious, I want my money back! Do you think I am wrong to ask?

Eagle is not o.k this morning and I think his ulcers have flared up. I am off to buy some meds as soon as the pharmacy opens. I gave him some Maalox and Ranatidina but I didn't have any Omeprazole left. I wish I had your number cos I would have called you for morale support last night. I have Diane's number but it was at the house


----------



## cassie

oh Renee, I would definitely ask for your money back!! how rude!!!

I'll ask my horse denitist if he knows of anything if you like Renee, I so hope you are able to get it sorted, come on Eagle man!! we love you so much!

I can't help much but BIG hugs and prayers coming your way my friend!! hope it gets all sorted for you and Eagle gets better really soon! poor man!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Renee, dont know of any articles to help, but as for the vet saying it must be a mini thing - he wants shooting!! Of course it rarely happens with big horses because you would have to be a giant to be tall enough to lift a big horse's head high enough!!

I do hope Eagle will be better very soon poor boy. More ((((HUGS)))) for him and for you. Will e-mail you later.


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is cold and wont get up, vet is on his way.

Please pray


----------



## Wings

Oh no Renne. I'm thinking of you both.

Could he have hit himself when he went down?


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh Renee - prayers being said. *



* ray *


----------



## AnnaC

Just another quick thought - do you have a reliable chiro person who could get to you quickly, he might still have something out of place?


----------



## lilysmom

ray



ray



Prayers being said for Eagle. I hope he is feeling better this morning


----------



## Eagle

I am giving him a drip with warm liquids and Zantac. He wants to sit like a dog. He also seems like he is having trouble peeing


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yes, how is our Eagle doing today?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh no, poor Eagle. I would think its ulcers starting again too...cripes he's just starting to come around and now more crap. Anna suggestion w/a chiro sounds like a great thought. Many prayers going to Eagle and keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## Eagle

No he is not doing well, he isn't pooping, only froth comes out



The only option is to send him to clinic to be operated and neither Sandro or my father in law will let me cos it as it would cost €3000-4000

I am so sad! I have tried everything, I even loaded him in the trailer and took him for a drive but still nothing.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, I know you are doing all you can but there has to be something that we are overlooking or that you can try. It hasnt even been 24 hrs. and perhaps he just needs more time for the meds ( ulcer and other ) to kick in. I would think that it was a big shock to his system and now he just needs time to "chill"...not sure about the not pooping unless he's off his food anyway.Ive got to think as long as hes getting fluids he can hold out till we get a grip on this.

Not much help I know my friend but hugs to you and Eagle. I'll be thinking of you and sending prayers wish I could do more OXOX


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh Renee I just cant believe this is happening! It sounds as though you are doing everything that you can for him. Did a vet arrive - not the same one I hope!*

*Like Heidi, I am wondering if there is something else going on. Not that I'm medically minded but can you go over in your mind exactly what happened -- did he drop straight down -- did he go over backwards -- did he hit his head (could he have an 'internal' bruise/fluid from a bruise that is causing some pressure that might be stopping his body from working properly for a while - if this is possible//) -- could he have an a reaction to the sedation on top of everything else??*

*I'm not sure I would oil him or anything - if he was ok before and he hasn't eaten anything since then I dont think he would have a blockage, and it might not be a good idea to 'fill' him up with oil or water at this stage - you really need an EXPERIENCED vet, and one who is familiar with what horses are like after they have had seizures.*

*Have you posted a straight post on the main forum "Horse had seizure while having teeth done - HELP" (keep it simple without too many details and leave the stupid vet out of it) and maybe Dr Taylor will see it and respond? (He may not reply if he thinks you are going to blame the vet?)*

*Sorry, just throwing out ideas here because I dont know what else to say to help you and Eagle, but prayer has done miraculous things before and we are all praying like mad right now.*

*((((HUGS))))*


----------



## Eagle

I am waiting on a new vet to arrive, I will update soon. Thanks for all the


----------



## AnnaC

You can pm Dr Taylor Diane, I have done it before. Perhaps that would be worth a try after Renee lets us know what the new vet says?

Goodness this is absolutely awful isn't it - I just dont know what to say to help - feel so powerless. Just keep saying prayers but I wish there was something 'constructive' we could do. The Internet may be a great institution, but it is totally useless when it puts us all too far away to help.

Praying the new vet might have somethng useful to say and a possible treatment to help poor Eagle.


----------



## Eagle

He is in the foaling box at home so please pray that the girls keep their legs crossed


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just checking in to see if any progress has been made...a PM to Dr. Taylor sounds like a brilliant idea. It is just a helpless feeling not being able to help.


----------



## lilysmom

Still



ray



ray



for eagle. Hang in their little man....someone will figure it out and hopefully help. I will continue praying until I hear goodnews!


----------



## AnnaC

Not sure if the clocks in Italy go forward into Summer time like we do here in the UK, so Renee could be between 1 and 2 hours differnce from me - it's nearly 8.30pm here so I think the new vet should have seen Eagle by now - or perhaps he/she is there now? Golly this waiting is just so hard and worrying - nothing to what Renee must be going through of course, but ......................................................



ray


----------



## Equuisize

I haven't been on for a few days.....so am just catching up.

I am so sorry to hear about Eagle, Renee.

Never hurts to add more prayers, so here are mine.


----------



## mthowdy

Just caught up and I am also prayin for you and Eagle, Renee!

I really really hope everything is going to be on and you have found a new (&better) vet to help resolve this!!!

Lots of prayers for you and your boy!!


----------



## cassie

Praying so so hard for you Renee!!! Come on eagle man! You can do this! Gosh I am so upset about this! Grrr stupid vet!! Renee the biggest hugs are being sent to you right now!! Eagle hang in there beautiful man!! We love you so much n want to see you better again soon!!

Odette n britt please please please hold on to your little ones till eagle gets better!! Going to search the main forum now to see if dr taylor came on at all!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Really hopng that no news is good news Renee and that you are busy keeping watch over our precious boy and caring for him. It's midnight here and I just have to go get some sleep.

Will be offerng special prayers tonight and hoping for some good news in the morning.

My thoughts are with you and Eagle my friend, I do so wish I could be over there with you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

Hi and sorry for keeping you all waiting. Eagle is at the clinic (how I convinced the family is another story ) it took me 3 hours to get there and back plus I stayed for an hour cos Eagle has been very clingy all day and panics if I leave him. Typical sick male, I even had to pee in the stable at home cos he freaked every time I tried to leave. Anyway they are fabulous vets and I have every faith that they will do everything possible for "our" little man. They will give him another hour and if he still doesn't have any movement then they will operate.

Please pray





Thank you my friends ((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))


----------



## lilysmom

Lots of hugs for you and many prayers tonight for eagle....Please keep us all updated I know its a very hard time for you. We all pray for the best outcome for eagle. I dont know you very well but you have been a angel to me and to alot of people so hopefully all of our prayers will go answered.....Get some rest (I know its hard) but eagle will expect your full attention when he gets better. You are in my prayers tonight


----------



## Eagle

Thank you for your kind words lilysmum. Diane thank you too for always being there for us all. I love you xx stay safe.


----------



## cassie

oh I am so glad to hear it Renee, Praying for a full recovery for Eagle! May God be with you and with Eagle and the vets! Come on big man! you can do this!!! If you hear any news at all during the night (hoping not



) would love to now how he is going... praying for all of you! and for Odette and Briit, hoping they are still holding on to their babies, what good girls!


----------



## Eagle

Thank you so much Cassie (((((((((())))))))))


----------



## cassie

your very welcome Renee!!! wish we could do more to help you out! but I'm glad that he is in such a good place and hopefully you will be able to get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Eagle

It is 2.30 am so I am going to try.


----------



## Wings

I just wen't out and crossed Storm and Sterling's legs for some extra luck. We're all thinking of you and Eagle.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> It is 2.30 am so I am going to try.


yes, I hope you are able to get some well deserved rest now Renee!



Wings said:


> I just wen't out and crossed Storm and Sterling's legs for some extra luck. We're all thinking of you and Eagle.


oh haha bree, your so funny LOL poor little boys! lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh what terrific news! This is the best!! Hugs to your inlaws, hubby, everyone involved... Thank You thank you!!

He's in great hands now and like Diane said ..i hope surgery isnt needed but if it is, you know there are a ton of prayers heading to you both. This is the best!! Renee get some rest,glass of wine, cigs...we need you to stay healthy too. Go give the girl chips a couple hugs then get under the covers. Nighty night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh Im glad to hear the news! So glad you like this vet, and prayers he will pass a movement. Come on Eagle, this is important. You need to get that out, and will feel better (geesh, for a minute I thought I was writing to one of our mares,lol) But seriously praying for Eagle and you and all involved. Amen.


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh thank goodness!! Just checking in because I couldn't sleep, and I dont care how you got round the family Renee, at least our precious boy is now right where he nee**ds to be. Will now add the vets there to my prayers for you and Eagle.*

*And well done to Odette and Britt for keeping control of their babes-to-be. Sorry, but I'm off back to bed in hope of another couple of hours sleep - hope you are getting some snooze too Renee, lets hope your morning brings you some good news. xxxx*


----------



## Sandy B

OMG!!! I just caught up here and I am so sorry about what is going on with Eagle. I am so upset that he is going through another challenge in his life. Poor sweet boy. My prayers that the vet clinic will get to the bottom of what is causing poor Eagles problem and that he will make a quick recovery.


----------



## Eagle

Good news this morning, Eagle was operated on during the night and he had 2 hard faecal lumps stuck in his small intestine and colon, this morning he is stable and alert. I am so relieved I can't stop crying. I know he isn't out of the woods yet but at least he didn't have a twisted gut. Britt recovered really well so we need to pray that he will too.

When I have calmed down I will teach you all how to get what you want




I think I might not get into heaven any more


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Good news this morning, Eagle was operated on during the night and he had 2 hard faecal lumps stuck in his small intestine and colon, this morning he is stable and alert. I am so relieved I can't stop crying. I know he isn't out of the woods yet but at least he didn't have a twisted gut. Britt recovered really well so we need to pray that he will too.
> 
> When I have calmed down I will teach you all how to get what you want
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might not get into heaven any more


YAY such brilliant news Renee!! so glad to hear it! good work Eagle man! keep fighting we love you big man!!

uh oh Renee, will we need an M 15+ rating on your thread?? hehe


----------



## JAX

I am so happy to hear this news!!



YAY Eagle


----------



## Wings

That is such good news Renee!!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank goodness!! Wonderful news!!



:ThumbUp

What a relief for you (and us!) Renee. Now we will start praying for his recovery, bless him. I think I have just taken my first proper breath in 12 hours - the old heartbeat is slowing down too!!!

So Renee, did you run around branishing an axe or were more "............" methods used????

Oh and I hate to move away from our precious Eagle but how are the girls looking this morning?


----------



## lilysmom

Yay thats excellent news Renee. Im so glad he is doing better!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

That is awesome news! So glad he is on the mend. Will continue prayers for this sweet boy's recovery.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, this is wonderful news. What a huge relief....little Eagle is such a little fighter!!

I will continue to pray that he has no complications and he will soon be back home with his girls!!


----------



## Eagle

The girls have their legs crossed & I have just visited Eagle, he has had plasma and is hanging in there


----------



## LittleRibbie

Awesome News!! I would love to hear more about this clinic too...they must love your little boy as we all do.....do they usually just have the biggies!! This could have been Eagles underlying problem all along....poor little guy...hes such a little trooper. Hats off to you my friend for staying on top of your chips health and hats off to the family for helping ...you are blessed!!!

And yes, please share with us your "get what you want tactics"....I have a huge list of things I need around here!!


----------



## targetsmom

I just got caught up and had a hard time finding this. Prayers for a full recovery for Eagle.... from someone who has gone through 3 colic surgeries on two of her horses.. Glad you found a clinic that you like!!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Mary, I love your new avatar





O.K girls, are ready to find out just how evil I am?? Will you still love me once you know who I really am???


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ditto...... ABSOLUTELY!!





spill the beannies!!


----------



## AnnaC

*So glad to hear that Eagle is holding his own - bet he was pleased to see you too. *





*Will be continuing with my prayers for his speedy, straightforward recovery, bless him.*

*And yes I cant wait to hear what method/s you used to get round the family - promise we'll still love you!!*

*(gotta go do my chips, doing some washing up and get some wet clothes hung up - back a bit later!)*


----------



## Eagle

Ok so i pleaded with hubby and he said no so then I tried father in law but he is away for work and just wasn't interested in helping. The new vet was on his way and I saw mother in law watering her flowers, i quickly groomed Eagle and made him luck cute with a blue bow and walked him slowly over to her. Here comes the evil part so you better be sitting......

I told her I thought she might want to say goodbye and give him a hug cos " I know you love him" and the vet is coming to put him to sleep. She asked if there was no other way and I told her he had suffed enough. With that the vrt arrived ( perfect timing) she looked at Eagle and said, " go get the trailer and take him to the clinic, I will pay" then I heard her phoning her hubby and telling him to stop being so mean.

Oooops how evil am I?

The clinic just phoned and he is doing o.k

Yipppeeee I don't care if I don't go to heaven as long as Eagle comes home.


----------



## Sandy B

:rofl LOVE IT!!! What a brilliant tactic!! One that I am filing in my memory. When it comes to our loved ones you bet we will do anything for them. Good for you!!

Great work by the vets getting Eagle in and out of surgery! Thank God they got those impactions out and there was no twist! It goes to show you, that you know your horse the best. Now prayers for a speedy recovery and Eagle coming home fast!


----------



## LittleRibbie

YOUR THE BEST!!! Smart lady you are!!

And i happen to think there will always be a special place for you and it is in heaven!!

Im proud to call you a special friend and horsey person!!


----------



## mthowdy

I am so glad to hear Eagle is doing better! Such a relief- for all of us!

I wouldn't call that Evil- I would call it necessarily devious with the best of intentions





I would have done the same thing- so no judgement here! Haha



I really am glad you were able to get him to the vet and get things sorted out...I was praying for you both!


----------



## Equuisize

I've been checking back to see how our Eagle Boy is doing and it's so good to know

he got the care he needed and deserved.

That was an* 'inspired'* method to get him on his way to the clinic!

A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do when it comes to saving our 'kids'.

Will continue my prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Eagle is so lucky to have you as his owner! So glad to hear he is progressing well! We still love you maybe even a little more  lol


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone for understanding. I am shattered so I am off to bed, I will let you know as soon as I get my next update.


----------



## cassie

Haha Renee that's awesome




oh I can so picture it



what a lovely woman she must be



give her a hug from me thank you mil!!!!!

So glad to hear eagle is doing well keep going strong man



we are praying for you!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant Renee!!! Absolutely inspired!!! Sleep well tonight my friend - the Angels are smiling over you.


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



It is 8.15am here and I am waiting for a morning update on Eagle.

Here are some pics of Odette whilst we are waiting


----------



## mthowdy

Odette is looking great!! I just love her color. How tall is she? She looks small.

How far along is she again? She should be close to Mary if I remember right...

Hope to hear some news about Eagle soon! Please update us here


----------



## Eagle

She is at 333 days Ben and she is 30.5 tall hahaaaa


----------



## mthowdy

I wonder how long she will keep us waiting...

I knew she looked a lot shorter than Mary. She is 33", or so I've been told- never measured myself.


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking good Renee - but we need pics of Britt too!!

Hopefully you will have some news for us soon about Eagle.


----------



## Sandy B

What color is Odette? She is just beautiful!! I think no news is good news, so I am sure Eagle is recovering well.


----------



## Eagle

Sandy she is blue roan but she looks a bit scabby at the moment cos she is shedding. She has the thickest winter coat I have ever seen but it takes her ages to shed. If you look at the first page you will see what colour she was in the winter





The clinic phoned and Eagle has made real progress during the night



he is eating and pooping better and his WBC is coming down



I am off to see him shortly



I will give him a



from his Aunties.

Anna check out my pm


----------



## AnnaC

Big ((((HUGS)))) for our special boy Renee - sorry, will check pm right away!!


----------



## cassie

Yay so glad to hear eagle is on the improve!! Big hugs n kisses from me please Renee





Odette is looking great! Can't wait to see her pretty baby!!


----------



## Sandy B

I want a blue roan so bad!! You are so lucky!! She is just gorgeous!!

YEAH for EAGLE!!!!!! That a boy!!!


----------



## JAX

Happy Happy tears Renee!! And By the way I personally think you did the right thing for Eagle and possibly even for your father inlaw... I mean how angry would she have been with him if Eagle had been put down and she found out you had asked him for help and he had refused??? I think you should look at it like that anyway!





So I think you and the new vet deserve a


----------



## mthowdy

So relieved and happy to hear Eagle is doing well this morning!!! I'm sure you are ecstatic!

I get to pick Murphy up in five hours- I am so excited!!


----------



## Equuisize

Good news!!!!

Group {{{HUG}}} to YOU for your improvisation getting Eagle his care, to your MIL for being understanding

and to the VETs for pulling Eagle thru!

Now if Odette would foal we could have an online party!

I'll bring the bean dip and margaritas!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Love it !!!!


----------



## Equuisize

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I have the glasses!!!!!!!!



Hmmm, don't you have something a bit bigger, Diane??

This party is going to go alllllllllllllll night! It's so tedious to have to go for refills.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Just checking in on Eagle, so glad to hear he is improving!

You silly girls and you "glasses" lol


----------



## Eagle

I have a secret! Lol


----------



## mthowdy

Eagle said:


> I have a secret! Lol


Do tell!


----------



## Eagle

I can't chat I have a foal to feed lol


----------



## mthowdy

WHAAAT??!

DETAILS....now! Haha


----------



## LittleRibbie

Are you trying to foal us??


----------



## cassie

hehehe, guys he is SOOOOOO cute!!! lol good one Renee! 

so snuggly in his cute little rug! (wink wink)


----------



## JAX

OMG where are the pictures??


----------



## cassie

ok renee, we can't leave our lovely friend Jackie out of the loop... so you better send her a pm HEHE with some pics.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

What What WHAT! I wanna see!


----------



## Eagle

o.k just quick, Diane or Cassie will give you the details


----------



## JAX

THIS IS GOING TO DRIVE ME NUTS!!! Somebody better start explaining!!!





And ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh look at that little munchkin!! Britt is so darn small!!


----------



## Eagle

Jackie look back


----------



## LittleRibbie

Jax...dont worry diane to the rescue in a few minutes


----------



## JAX

I looked back and forth and back and forth again and it looks like Britt but I thought last pics she was fuzzier and I hadnt heard that she had foaled! I even went to your profile and looked up your last posts to see if maybe I missed on a different thread... Filly or Colt? All is good? Oh well right now I just need an update on Eagle as he has had me thinking about him all day today. Oh and big congrats too on the little one



LittleRibbie said:


> Jax...dont worry diane to the rescue in a few minutes


Thank You ! How is Cam?

YAY thank You Diane!! Ok time to add Britts Little Man to my



. Hes sooooo cute!


----------



## cassie

isn't he the most gorgeous thing!!!

and jackie, the question, to Heidi on how is Cam, is the one we have ALL been asking, and she is very naughtily ignoring us





good job Diane, much better update then any I could have given LOL

well I am off to lunch see you all in a bit


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane...word for word thats exactly how i was going to tell the story....great job!! LOL

Thank you for asking Jax.....Cam is doing great, thanks...he'll always be my heart horse


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie..i figure if i wait long enough I will get a visit from diane!!!!


----------



## mthowdy

Oh man, he is adorable!! I just want to hug the little fluffy guy!

Glad everything went ok for the first important parts...I'll be praying they go ok through these next ones!

I'm sure it is exhausting, but it has got to be worth it- and so totally adorable! Haha





Keeping you, Eagle and the new lil man in my prayers! Hope he catches on quick and starts nursing like a champ!


----------



## Eagle

Jax Eage is doing well thanks I will fill you in later.


----------



## Equuisize

Ok that's a good enough excuse for a party to me. Sorry Odette, couldn't wait for you.

Britt heard about the party and beat you to it.

Congrats Renee & Britt.

He's a darling boy. Maybe he need a Nursing 101 remediation class?

Hope you're grabbing a rest between feedings.

Continuing to get good updates on Eagle?


----------



## Eagle

Eagle has made it through the 48 hour critical stage so it should be o.k from now but please keep praying


----------



## JAX

That is good enough for me, I know your hands are full and your body must be so tired so dont worry about filling me in, I just wanted to be sure he is doing good. I remember bottle feeding... very very tiring... but very very worth every moment of it.


----------



## AnnaC

*Afte a long night I'm so glad to see the announcemnt here (thank you Diane for being there for us - don't forget to get some rest for yourself!)*

*Apart from Renee's obvous relief to see this little one on the ground, it is Britt I am so thilled for - she has a baby of her own at last, bless her. Well done Britt! *





*Come on little man, give your new Grandma a rest and start looking to your Momma for a direct milk supply. *





*My prayers are continuing for him and for Eagle. Good luck Renee and MANY CONGRATULATIONS my friend. *



* :ThumbUp *


----------



## Sandy B

Oh wow!! You poor girl Renee, you are just having such a trial right now. I wish I was close by so that I could help feed that baby boy for you. Make sure you check that IgG on him, he might need a little plasma to give him a boost. It is amazing how that can really help them out.

Great news that Eagle is passed the 48 hour mark. Good boy Eagle-Man!!

I will continue to keep you in my prayers!


----------



## cassie

LittleRibbie said:


> Cassie..i figure if i wait long enough I will get a visit from diane!!!!


Haha Diane get out there!!! Lol I miss seeing cam!

Renee I am so happy to hear eagle is over the crucial part!! Big hugs my friend!

N how is our lovely Odette this morning?


----------



## AnnaC

How are things going Renee - are you coping ok my friend, you must be pretty exhausted. I do wish I could be there to offer you some help. Has Britt recovered from the sudden birth of her baby - I bet she is thrilled with him, bless her. Will your vet be calling in today for another checkover?

So glad Eagle is making good progress, but -and dont get me wrong - I hope he can stay where he is for a few more days as I feel you have enough to cope with at the moment with your new little man and Izzy's puppies (let alone the humans!) and you dont need another patient to care for yet. The same with the lovely Odette, am hoping she hangs on a bit longer until things calm down for you.





Have you managed to think up a name for the little fella yet - I think he looks like a Pilgrim as he has had a journey of several years to actually manage to make his appearance here!

Still saying prayers for him, Eagle and for you my friend.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh so cute! Congrats! Prayers for you and your "babies"


----------



## targetsmom

Oh, man, I go to bed and re-check this in the morning and have to go back several pages to catch up!! Congrats on Brit's colt and glad to hear Eagle is coming along well and the foal is finally nursing. I really feel for you, having been in a similar position ( but not that bad) just recently. Prayers to you and all your "family"!! Don't forget to take care of yourself and let people help you!!!

Mary


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Morning...how ya doing Renee? Still holding on? The thought of little Pilgrim ( love it Anna ) laying under Britt and nursing is too cute...but if it works great!! Got to go check my guys but will be back to see how your day is going.

Renee, was Britt your mare that kept trying to steal another foal a few years ago?


----------



## Eagle

All is well and Mr Lazy is still being difficult. Vet came snd checked him and told me to wait an hour and a half to see if he gets hungry enough to try. It is 3.00pm here and I am about tofall over, i have to go and get Alby at 4.00 but I am going to try and sleep for an hour.

I am too tired to think up names so you better all help me



Pilgrim is cute but I couldn't call him 'Pil" or "Grimmy"



lol

Yes Heidi Britt is the baby snatcher lol

She is being such a good mummy





Night all


----------



## MeganH

I wanted to check in real quick after seeing your new man of fb. Internet here is awful and we lose it after 5 minutes online :/

Prayers for you and your babies, Renee!





We will be home tomorrow and I have A LOT of catching up to do. Miss you ladies!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

MeganH said:


> I wanted to check in real quick after seeing your new man of fb. Internet here is awful and we lose it after 5 minutes online :/
> 
> Prayers for you and your babies, Renee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be home tomorrow and I have A LOT of catching up to do. Miss you ladies!


We miss you Megan! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Sandy B

SOunds like the new little man wants to lay in bed and be fed by the ladies. What a typical boy!!! Now that he has gotten the colostrum I think your vets idea is a great one. Let him get hungry, very hungry. He will not sit around long, he will be looking for the milk bar.


----------



## Eagle

Britt and baby are on cam

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=clover


----------



## JAX

Oh YAY !! Going to see NOW


----------



## Eagle

Vet said he is a dummy foal, can you explain what that will mean. Luckily I have never seen one before.

The placenta was horrible so he obviously didn't get all that he needed also probably why she foaled so early.


----------



## Eagle

Oh thank goodness, thank you my friend


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh Renee it is just so great to be able to see them at last! *





*Just been watching you milking Britt and then trying to get the little man to feed for himself - you must be exhausted with all this extra work. Britt is just amazing isn't she - and doesn't she love her new baby! How are you managing with her food, being that she normally has grass access - she looks so well.*

*Give her a big hug from me - you know how I feel about her and it is wonderful to actually see her 'in person' at last. *





*So glad your vet thought that things were progressing well - dont worry too much about your little boy, he will soon be racing around like any other foal, these possible 'dummy' babies just have to take things at their own pace for a week or so. He will be fine, especially with your love, care and attention!*


----------



## Eagle

Britt went out for some grass this morning, it wasn't very successful cos dopey wasn't following so she got upset. She is such a good girl snd so very patient. Lol he is pretending to be a race horse right now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I cant wait to see them!! Poor Britt...baby not staying close by...such a silly one. Racing around playing race horse sure is a good sign!!

I hope you got a little shut eye yesterday....you cant keep this pace up for too long and Odette and Eagle still need you...isnt there a cute stable boy at the in laws that would give you a helping hand. Tell hubby and kids its fast food and take out for the rest of the week too while your at it!!


----------



## Sandy B

I have had a couple experiences with large horse "dummy foals". There has been a lot more studies done on dummy foals and it seems the best treatment is supportive treatment and a plasma transfusion. The studies are showing that dummy foal syndrome is usually caused by the foal not getting enough oxygen during delivery and brain swelling. Did you vet check the baby's IgG level yet?


----------



## Eagle

LOl so true! Boys had Mc Donalds for lunch and pizza for dinner. Lol the young stable lads are all over 60 ROFL

Dopey just passed out again and it scared me to death! I just want to FF to when he is stronger.


----------



## JAX

Oh how sweet he was running in circles around mum, I checked the thread and went back and you were bottle feeding, oh my its hot here and yet those warm water bottles looked comfey! now the boy is resting in his warm looking tent you made for him.


----------



## Equuisize

I wish you could fast forward, too.

Lo and behold I am able to see you with him, right now....one of the rare instances of M/S

opening for me.

If wishing could make it so - I'd be there to help you and share the worry.


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. Ive had enough of this DOPEY Sh&^&*!!!

Will someone please suggest another temporary name until Renee gets a chance to properly name him

...GEEZE!!


----------



## cassie

Morning all, yay Renee I'm going to check the camera now



 so glad to hear he is doing ok



come on little man no more of this fainting business thank you very much!!!

Renee its the weekend here n I have it off



yay I was going to ride smartie but I dnt know if my hands are ready for that even with loves so I'll be mainly inside n I can watch for a good while if you want to get some sleep I have your no n have no issues with ringing you for the smallest thing



hope he continues to mprove keep fighting baby man!

We love ou!!! Britt you are such an awesome mummy n we love u too so very much!!!


----------



## cassie

LittleRibbie said:


> O.K. Ive had enough of this DOPEY Sh&^&*!!!
> 
> Will someone please suggest another temporary name until Renee gets a chance to properly name him
> 
> ...GEEZE!!


Haha oh Heidi lol what about tommy? I've just woken up lol so this is the best I can think of lol will continue to think of something better lol


----------



## mthowdy

Personally, I like Dopey as his name. But I guess I am a little different!





Oh and stupid question....what color is he??


----------



## Equuisize

Awww, Tommy's cute.


----------



## JAX

Simply using Eagles name...( Just trying to keep a theme)

Golf related:

Eagle, Bogey, Par, Birdie, Condor, Caddie, Ace, Bunker, Chip (my favorite), Divot, Fringe, Gimme, Hook, Loft, Marker, Tee.

Bird related:

Eagle, Hawk, Falcon, Turkey (LOL), Kiwi, Heron, Kite, Wren, Harrier(harry), Buzzard(Buzz),

Oh and if you are still looking for barn name for Pilgrim, I know you said you could not call him Grim but maybe Remmi?

Yeah I know, I tend to think of odd ways to name a pet! LOL


----------



## Eagle

Jax I named my last colt Chip lol I love it too. Ben I need help from the colour experts to tell me what colour he is, his head and back are black and his legs and tummy are silver gray, he also has a few (about 4/5) lol white hairs on his back. Britt is Bay varnish daddy is blue roan.


----------



## mthowdy

Well no matter what color he is classified as, he is amazing! It really is a cool color


----------



## cassie

I see you there again Renee, you are such a good mum



Britt loves you so much <3 or loves the treats you bring anyway LOL


----------



## Eagle

Lol she loves her food


----------



## MeganH

I am watching you bottle feed the baby... so cute


----------



## Eagle

Welcome home Megan, did you have fun?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Megan I forgot...you were just here...How was your trip... Did the kids have fun?........ Pictures maybe


----------



## cassie

YAY Megan is back!!  welcome home megan!

here is a new pic of Renee and Britt's gorgeous new litle man and his precious mummy!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cassie, thanks for posting such a beautiful picture..they are sleeping together again but Im sure Britt has one eye open the whole time watching her little man.


----------



## JAX

I think Britt should know by now that its much harder to get milk when shes laying down...


----------



## Eagle

She is so tired bless her, I wish I didn't have to keep disturbing her


----------



## Eagle

He didn't drink much this time, i hope he is just sleepy.


----------



## Eagle

I am going to rest for 30 mins can someone text or email me if he wakes up please

011 39 335 5423833

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## JAX

Still sleeping


----------



## JAX

Still sleeping, I hope you are finally resting a little bit Renee.


----------



## JAX

Looks like Britt is thinking about getting up

or not...

OK Britt is now up just waiting on little man


----------



## JAX

Hmmm cam froze and now I dont see his front hooves... did he tuck them under blanket??


----------



## JAX

Yeah Buddy its milk time now!! Even looks to be be looking for it!!!!





Ha ha now he looks like he just wants to play... what a little buggar

YAY hes looking in the right place! OMG


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Such a sweetie bless him, and mommy, and you Renee for being so great! Your babies are all so lucky to have YOU as their mommy! Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## Wings

Eagle said:


> Jax I named my last colt Chip lol I love it too. Ben I need help from the colour experts to tell me what colour he is, his head and back are black and his legs and tummy are silver gray, he also has a few (about 4/5) lol white hairs on his back. Britt is Bay varnish daddy is blue roan.


I think you'll have to let him grow a bit :nod

Could be varnish but you normally don't see much sign if any of varnish at this stage.

Could be some roaning, it could just be foal shading! Either way he is a darling





I hope you're getting some sleep!


----------



## JAX

Hmmmm I see a young little man searching for the milk bar on mama.



..

Just in time here is Mama Renee

What?? Did I see thumbs up?? He got it????????




Good Boy!


----------



## JAX

Well Im very happy that your boy seems to be catching on now. Im sure it will still take some work but most likely he will be able to feed himself very soon with no help from you. You know what this means right???? GOOD SLEEP SOON!!! Its late here now so I check up on yall tomorrow!


----------



## Eagle

Sweet dreams Jackie and thanks for watching


----------



## Eagle

Baby is feeding on his own. Yippppeeeee my bed is calling. Lol


----------



## Wings

WOOHOO!!! Well done little guy!


----------



## targetsmom

GREAT NEWS!!! And what a great mommy you are Renee - hope you are getting some well-deserved sleep now.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh this is great news! So happy he figured it out! Yeah, now Odette lets see what you got


----------



## Equuisize

Morning Renee or good afternoon in your case.

I was going to say hope you got a good nights sleep after but you're probably

about ready for a afternoon nap, to get some catch up now.

So glad the punkin' has caught on and you can get to picking out his real name





Any ideas what you want to call him yet?

What's the report on Eagle?


----------



## Eagle

I slept for 3 hours this afternoon and wow was is good! Vet had told me to milk Britt after 4 hrs and feed baby just incase but when I went to try her udder was down lol he is making up for time and sucking her dry lol

Eagle is doing fine and won the hearts of everyone, he has a list of young trainees waiting to take him for small walks.




he shojld be coming home Tuesday or Wednesday.

Odette is being a very good girl and sitting at 6.8

I am afraid I might sleep like a baby tonight do all eyes are really appreciated on Britt snd baby, if he doesn't get up to feed or anything that doesn't look right please call, I won't answer I will just go straight down.

Thanks


----------



## LittleRibbie

Both doing great...saw baby nursing..i think a couple times...hes nice and spunky so hes surely getting something under there. Hope you are sleeping well. Will check on him thru out the day along as Im doing chores. but thanks to your Florence nightngale skills all is well!


----------



## AnnaC

He certainly looks as though he's making up for lost time Renee and getting plenty of practice in his new found suckling skills!!

Have yourself a long long sleep tonight my friend, I'll be here all evening and I know Diane, Heidi and then Cassie will keep watch for you, amongst many others I suspect - he's such a special boy and it is fabulous to just watch him, as he is only with us due to your continuous care and attention. Many congratulations my friend!

Relax and sleep well.


----------



## mthowdy

I'm glad the lil guy has finally caught on!

Get some rest, everyone here can keep an eye on your cam and let you know if something is up!

I'm going to clean out some chicken coops but after I'm done I will get on and watch for a while





Hope you are getting some well deserved rest!


----------



## Eagle

Gosh thanks Diane, Any of us would have done the same, how can you not love these babies



When I had Britt covered I promised her I would do whatever I could to give her a healthy baby. This is most definitely her last baby and I think I need some time off to just enjoy them and watch the babies grow. One more to go so lets hope Odette foals easily like she normally does.

I think Odette has at least a week to go but 2 would be better as it will give Britt's baby time to get strong enough for them to go back together. Odette misses Britt like mad and calls her all day bless her.


----------



## Eagle

Yippeeee we have pooped (happy dance)


----------



## Eagle

Diane are you watching cos I want to lift the cam slightly?


----------



## Eagle

ROFL

Diane he has 2 rugs on but is shaking a bit, should I keep coming down with hot water bottles or will he be ok?


----------



## Eagle

When he fell asleep he stopped shaking and under is rugs he was nice and warm. I was hoping to get a couple of hours sleep and I worry about giving him a hot water bottle and then leaving him as he will feel the cold even more once he moves away. What do you think? Sorry I am being hyper I know


----------



## AnnaC

Been watching him and Britt whilst talking to Cathy on the phone. Saw you checking him Renee and you have switched the main light out. After this he woke up and was so funny - looked as though in searching for the milk bar under Britt's tail, he actually went straight on through her legs and out the side (well it might have been the camera angle?) He still seems to have to put a bit of thought into actually finding and latching on to the teat, but he does get it although he desn't seem to stay there very long. He's certainly full of life through, bless him!

Hope you can get to bed soon Renee.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna he doesn't stay under long, he has a quick slurp from both nipples and that's it but he goes there often. Britt's udder is no longer hard like it was when I was milking her. This means he is nursing Right? she wouldn't loose her milk now he is nursing would she?


----------



## AnnaC

*You are right Renee - he must be taking her milk for himself, and as you have been milking her so regularly she certainly wont be drying up. Regarding the bottle, I would perhaps leave it, he is probably perfectly warm enough when all snuggled down in the bedding (which is when he could be cold if he couldn't 'snuggle'). You know how you can be warm enough when sitting somewhere comfortable, but feel suddenly a bit chilly when you get up until you have been moving around a little to get your blood flowing properly again - couldthis be why he seemed a bit shivery to you for a little while?*

*If I was you, get to bed as quickly as you can, if you feel really worried then set an alarm to wake you in 4 or 5 hours and go check on him, if all ok you can grab another couple of hours before your normal wake up time. Meanwhile we will keep watch between us. *


----------



## palsminihorses

I'm behind on checking in with the 'nursery.' Congratulations on your new colt, Renee! Can't wait to see some pictures of him. It sounds like he is doing great now.


----------



## Eagle

Anna I just wish I had had time to prepare for the birth better. My car is broken so I can't use the trailer to go and get straw. I never foal down on shavings



hopefully Sandro can go and get some tomorrow morning. What with having no car and Eagle being sick then Britt foaling a month early I just wasn't organised.


----------



## Eagle

The vet just called to see how he is and said if my American/ Australian friends are watching him I can go down in 4 hours.





good night all


----------



## AnnaC

*HOORAY for the vet!! Now go and get some sleep PLEASE!!!*

*No need to worry about the little lad being warm enough - he has his doting Momma laying down right beside him, bless her!!*


----------



## Sandy B

I am so glad the little guy is starting to figure out the milk bar!! Yeah!! I think the shaking my be a dis-mature thing or maybe the dummy foal deal. Looking back Superman shivered a lot too, even under the heat lamp and it was not that cold. Once he fell asleep he rarely shivered. None of the other foals have done that except for right after birth. I think these kids just can't regulate their body temperatures very well and it is part of the nerve deal. With his blankets on, he is plenty warm. It lasted about 5 days it seems.

How is Eagle doing?


----------



## MeganH

Oh I missed so much. I wasn't able to read all the way through the thread but I hate I was not here during the last week to give prayers and support. SO glad things are looking up, Renee. Lots of love to you and your babies.

I got home about 8 hours ago. Last night I was able to get the internet working in FL long enough to watch a bit. We got up at 3am and were on the road by 4am. We could not wait to get home to our babies. Ricky was happy to see me (*tears*) and when he realized it was me in the yard he started flipping his head and came right to me for kisses. Tink grew! She and Ricky like to kiss through the fence and Laney is just happy eating 24/7. I took some pictures today and will post tomorrow.

The trip was great. We had a very good time and I took a ton of pictures I will have to upload some to photobucket tomorrow and share on Laney's thread.

I am so tired and will be going to bed very soon.





Renee, you are in there on poop patrol now.





I missed you ladies!! So glad to be back!


----------



## LittleRibbie

4:10 Renees time...mom and baby sleeping. not sure how much i can type...keyboard kept freezing all day ( it was stuck on Cam and Renees camera but I couldnt type...just watch) very angry b/c we just got it out of the shop yesterday!! Sorry

Anyway if i dont post much its b/c of the keyboard difficulties.

Just getting to read todays posts but I havent heard from Diane so all must be well with Britt and baby. Renee how are you doing..rested a little I hope..you sure deserve it!..and diane? Whos team won..how'd he do? Megan do we have pictures of your trip yet.

Does the wee one have a new coat..or am I seeing things? I'll have to go read and see if they made it outside at all today. Im watching and will stop back in a bit...as long as I dont throw this key board off the deck!!


----------



## JAX

4:32 am cam time foal had a short nurse


----------



## LittleRibbie

Diane..you must have had a ball...I can just picture the little ones holding that ball tight then heading down the wrong way LOL...you must not miss any games and you must bring the camera next time!! Having a good coach and teaching the kids sportsmanship is so important...its not all about winning..!

Yeah, I figured I would have heard from you if we needed to talk to Renee so Im happy that all is well. I saw him earlier and he was doing his circle dance. Well Im heading to fold some laundry and will check back in a bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true

How great Diane.




I remember watching Mathew when he first started football. Went to all the games. He is in college now and this year will be playing college ball. I haven't gotten the schedule yet, but will be making the games there too.



. Grandkids are the greatest!!! I know you had a wonderful time.

So very glad Renee's little man is doing so good. I've been watching him off and on all day along with Dixie and others.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! He's just had another little drink - he gets so excited about it! - and now he looks as though he's rubbing his botty against Britt's shoulder!! Cheeky monkey!!

I have been just sitting here watching them for the last half an hour - it is such a pleasure. I really love the way that Britt guards him all the time, either standing over him or lying down next to him - it warms the heart to see how devoted she is, bless her.

Diane, that game sounds fabulous, no wonder you enjoyed it so much. When is the next one?

Great to have you back Megan, cant wait for all the news and pics!

Hope you have had a good sleep Renee.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ive had him up w/Cam all night..I love his little sippy drinks!! He never seems to drink alot at once.

Just little shooters or shots!!

At one point it looked like Britt may have been calling out to someone outside...any other horses around she might have been chatting to?


----------



## AnnaC

Hope they enjoyed their spell outside Renee. I see the straw has arrived - it looks as though you are getting plenty of help with spreading it out, mind you dont loose that precious little fella underneath all those huge bundles. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning, I slept wonderfully



thanks for watching over him. He still goes into a coma state occasionally but the vet said he should grow out of it.

Diane I am so glad the game went well, he is lucky to have such a loving grandma.

Britt's udder is smaller this morning so his little and often method is working.

Odette has done a little shopping, I will post a pic later. Fhe is still at 6.8 luckily


----------



## mthowdy

I'm so happy to see he is doing better! Good thing he has such devoted moms





Watch Odette beat Mary, but for your sake I hope she waits for a bit so you can have some more rest!

Can't wait to see some pics of her though.


----------



## Eagle

Odette's udder this morning. She is 335 days today.


----------



## Eagle

Here is a quick video I took this morning. The little guy gets tired easily so they weren't out for long.


----------



## Wings

Lookin' good





Odette's teats look like they could part a bit more, I guess she's going to cook that bub good and proper... must be to get the blue roan on right


----------



## cassie

naw that video is so cute Thanks Renee, sorry I wasn't here to watch today, went to a horse show and bek did SO well! there were mini ponies there and I so wish I had been able to take Suzie, but thats ok LOL I won't bore you with my day, I'm struggling typing this so please excuse any rambling.

He looks like he is doing SO very well and Britt loves her baby! so very cute!!

Odette is progessing beautifully right on track go you good girl! so glad Eagle is on the mend too! yippee all is happening for you Renee! p.s how are the puppies hehe you know us always asking questions.

night all


----------



## targetsmom

The video is adorable - thanks so much for sharing.

I had a scare this morning when the first thing I heard on the news was "earthquake in Northern Italy". Great, that is ALL Renee needs, so I ran to check the cam and all looked fine. Hope you escaped any effects.


----------



## Eagle

No worries the earthquake was a few hours away from me so we are safe Thanks.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, hes a super duper little guy and the video is terrific. I imagine he does get tired fast...I was tired just watching him a couple times last night. How is the weather during the day? looks pretty sunny for you but he's so tiny he must get chilled quickly....and I love seeing him in his little coat anyway!! I have sort of a busy day ahead so Im not sure how much i can watch but I'll check in every now and again.


----------



## a mini dream come true

The video is wonderful. He is so adorable to watch. Britt is looking great also. bet she was glad to be out on that wonderful grass for a bit. Thank you for sharing

Odette is coming along great.

So glad the earthquake wasn't near you.


----------



## Eagle

Ok so I am totally lost on naming this baby, you are going to have to help me. I was thinking about something to do with him having a rough start or maybe that he will be Britt's last. I had faith that if I worked hard he would pull through so maybe something about that. I don't know. Ggggrrrrr he isn't Eagle's son, his dad is called Pat ( exciting huh)

The only name I have come up with is "Dreaming Magic" cos he sleeps so much and I think he is magic (blush)


----------



## Equuisize

Whoa those dang earthquakes are a real wake up call.

Sooo glad it wasn't in your area.

Loved watching the little man kick up his heels out on that lovely green grass.

Soooo much better than when he takes his long naps.

Things are moving along with everyone .... Odette is progressing, Eagle is improving,

the 'punkin has found his strong legs - How are Izzy's pups?


----------



## Eagle

I measured squirts leg (mid knee to coronary band?) and he is all of 6,5"



It looks like he is doing just fine cos he was charging round and rearing up at mum


----------



## Eagle

I will be off to bed shortly, if anyone has time to check on the little guy I would really appreciate it.

Thanks Renee


----------



## Wings

Dreaming Magic is cute, he could be Magic or Merlin for short


----------



## cassie

I'm here to Renee




watching him all day today for you, he is nice and snuggled sleeping with his lovely mumma standing watching him

HAHA Dixie ws just running and fell over LOL then got straight back up as if to say well that wasn't meant to happen LOL she sure is a live wire!

I love seeing your gorgeous little man sleeping Renee. I love Dreaming Magic for a show name



I still like Tommy for a barn name hehe but thats just me



I'm sure you will come up with the right name for him Renee



Pat and Britt did a good job hey!


----------



## Eagle

It is2.00am and I woke to check my man. He looks like he is doing fine and I am tired, I think he will be ok without me going down there. What do you think ?


----------



## cassie

yes he is fine GO BACK TO BED!!! lol I'm watching I will msg or ring you if I am concerned


----------



## cassie

Magic has just gotten up from a lovely long nap, he hasn't had a drink yet but I am watching and will make sure he has a drink from mum... almost there. nup, come on baby try again... haha a little buck how cute!! he just did a little poop, now maybe he will have a drink... oh I think he has it



must be close....



good boy!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Just wanted to say hi before heading to bed!! Catering job this evening so Im just now catching up


----------



## JAX

LOL Britt does not care for him to be feeding while she is busy eating!!


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



how are you? how are Britt and her baby?

Little Magic is trying to have a drink or some breakfast LOL he sure did sleep alot last night, but he drank everytime I saw him up which was good.

Hope you have a lovely day





haha he just tried to buck at you when you weren't looking cheeky begger!


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies, all is well this morning lol look at him go ROFL


----------



## Eagle

I feel much better today thanks, I woke up to check a few times but checked cam and didn't get up.

It is absolutely pouring down still and is supposed to rain until Wednesday. Poor Britt!


----------



## cassie

oh no! rain rain go away come again another day! or another week pretty please!!

he is so cute running around and playing



so glad he is doing so well



and I'm glad your doing well Renee!

how is our Lovely Odette progressing and how is our Handsome Eagle!!?


----------



## Eagle

I am hoping to go and see Eagle this morning if I can



Odette is holding steady. I bet she will hold at least another week. What a good girl


----------



## AnnaC

Morning everyone! Sorry I missed yesterday completely - busy, never got on the laptop at all (except every couple of hours to do a quick check on Britt and our precious little man).

Love the video Renee - what a joy to see him scampering around, a normal healthy little boy!! Also think the name of Dreaming Magic is great, but i like Merlin rather than Magic for his pet name - really suits him.





Odette is looking good, thank goodness she is hanging on so that you have the time to catch up with your rest and get little Merlin well established. Good girl Odette!!

Hopefully you will find out when Eagle can come home when you see him today. You will soon have all your chips back together again!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to collect Eagle from the clinic, I will be gone about 3 hours. Any eyes on Britt and Merlin are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## targetsmom

So glad to hear Eagle is coming home and your family will be back together. Love the name Merlin too - and of course he is adorable!


----------



## MeganH

YAY!! SO glad Eagle is coming home!!



Have a safe trip and let us know how he is doing when he gets home!


----------



## lilysmom

I cant believe I missed the colts new arrivial....congrats on the baby. Glad to hear he is doing better....boys can be such drama queens...lmao


----------



## Mima Acres

Glad to hear Eagle is coming home! I've read everything on your thread, wow you've been through a lot. I hope everything calms down for you now! I loved the video of your little one playing in the grass!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Safe trip Renee! Eagle will soon be taking back his special spot in your barn!! I love the names for your foal. He looks as though hes doing super. How do the boys like him? Britt is such a sweet little girl its easy to see your bond with her.

Well I have some pony porn questions to askso will private you guys when I get my ??s sorted out!!


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is home and he was very happy and received a very warm welcome from the others



Now I just need to get Britt and Merlin down there and life will be back to normal or at least until Odette decides to release her parcel





I will get some pics tomorrow, I just pray it stops pouring down


----------



## bannerminis

Renee I have been reading and reading all the pages and pages of your very dramatic time.

My heart nearly stopped when I read about poor Eagle. I am so delighted to now read that he is well and back home safe and sound.

And Welcome little Merlin - he is just so adorable and I am so delighted that Britt has her baby and she looks like a wonderful Mom.

Now all we need is Odette to pop out her blue roan filly and you can relax and enjoy all your new babies.

I better not stay away so long again or god knows what I might miss LOL


----------



## Eagle

Welcome back Karina




I might just get 2 blue roan foals this year





I tested Odette and she has gone back to 7.2 I think it is cos she misses Britt so much



if only it would stop raining, I could bring her home too.


----------



## Eagle

I am off to bed now as it has been a busy day, could someone let me know if they see Merlin poop or look upset, I had a good look through the straw but I couldn't see any poo so I gave him an enema and still nothing. I will put my alarm for a few hours time to go and check.

Thanks my friends


----------



## AnnaC

Welcome home Eagle - so great to have you back safe and sound.





You must be thrilled and so relieved to have him back again Renee. If you take Britt and Merlin back to join the others, does this mean we shall lose the cam as you will soon be needing it for Odette?

If your weather doesn't improve, you could always pop Britt and Merlin in the horse box drive up through Europe, zoom through the tunnel, get to the M4 and bring them to me - we have warm sunshine forecast for all this week and I would happily welcome them into one of my paddocks!! LOL!! Well I can hope cant I?


----------



## Eagle

I have just given him some pain meds and another enema as he was rolling quite a bit. How often should something this small poop?


----------



## LittleRibbie

I was so amazed at how often Cam pooped...but my vet suggested an enema... pretty much insisted on an enema the morning after he was born....i think I gave him his first one that night. I havent been able to see your little one much but i could have sworn I too saw him, a couple times, take up the liitle poop stance. guess Ive missed a couple posts b/c I didnt realize he wasnt feeling to well.


----------



## Eagle

I haven't seen him straining at all but he looked in pain as he was stamping his back legs and rolling. His poop yesterday was nice and soft so I am a bit stumped!


----------



## Eagle

Are you watching him?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Diane, his last poop was yellow/brown so I know he has passed his meconium. He seems in pain poor baby


----------



## Eagle

Thank you so much Diane, i am still so frightened Britt and I might loose him, I am acting like an Italiam mum


----------



## Eagle

NO he is only just warm and has had rugs on always as it is really cold here. Since I put the heat lamp up he has stopped shaking though.


----------



## Sandy B

I am sure you are worried after everything that has happened. Our last little guy born has been doing some rolling too and I got concerned. But my vet said as long as he is nursing and keeping the udder down and acting normal



, sleep, play, pee and repeat, then he is fine and long as it is not excessive rolling or straining. She said it is more important to watch them pee which you will see every time they get up to nurse. She said you can tell by the color if they are getting enough food. Clear means plenty hydration.

As Diane said baby poop tends to get lost in the bedding very easily. The only way we ever see it is when we are cleaning and there is a flat pancake of soiled bedding. That is the baby poo. Whether shavings or straw it gets trampled and flattened and the bedding sticks to it like glue.


----------



## Eagle

No worries Diane. Thanks Sandy, I feel better now. He pees often and is addicted to the milk bar and judging by his performance just now he seems very happy


----------



## Eagle

It is nearly 1.00am and I am getting sleepy, he seems to have settled down but please call me if you think I should go out there. Thank you so much.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry I have been busy again and missed your concerns Renee. i dont think you want to keep giving him enemas - could they upset the natural bugs that should be in his bowel by now???? Also babies do not poo that often - not enough 'waste material' going through their systems as Momma's milk is all good stuff and not much waste stuff!

Could Britt be coming into her foal heat? Is his poo beginning to look more yellow in colour? Could this be causing him a little upset in his tummy? Just throwing out suggestions here!

As Diane said, he could have just found out how to roll and be trying out this new adventure? Or he might just be feeling itchyunder his rugs not because he is too warm or anything, but just because he does!

And no! You are not being silly worrying about him! You have worked so hard to give this little one his life, of course you are going to be aware of practically every move he makes - this is what makes you such a brilliant Grandma to him.





Interestingly I had a 'first time' discovery today. My little elderly Heidi has been rugged all winter, with the rug coming off to give her a break (and a chance to roll and itch) whenever it looked as though the warm sunshine was going to last all day and I could get the rug back on before it rained again. Well the last couple of weeks we have had some really bad downpours, especially at night, with the occasional bright, warm spell for just a couple of hours during some of the days. No way could I remove the rug even though the daytime temps were often quite warm. Yesterday I finally took the rug off for the last time - she felt just comfortably warm and had a lovely thick smooth white coat underneath, oh she looked so clean. LOL!! Anyway I took the rug away to brush off all the white hairs - rug felt perfectly dry inside and out to my touch but when I actually started to 'pummel' at it to get the hairs off, my hand got damp! The rug was actually quite wet 'inside'!! Now I'm sure little Heidi never felt other than slightly warm under the rug every day when I felt her, and her body and coat were always bone dry, but somehow she must have been getting a bit too warm on occasion and the rug had drawn away the moisture into its centre, I'm not sure if it is a beatheable rug (can the waterproof ones be breatheable) or whether it was 'breathing' the moisture away through its waterproof layer, but I have never found a rug to be so very dry to my normal touch, light brush, only to find it quite wet when I hammered at it!!?? My point is that maye you should check little Merlin's rugs just to make sure the under one is perfectly dry!! (Heidi today is now filthy dirty with a lot of screwed up hair, the pest, and I have a field covered with white hair coz I was following her around with my comb for an hour or more combing out handfuls of white hair for her. LOL!!

Off to check on Merlin again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Baby and mom resting..heading out to feed then I'll he back to read annas post!!


----------



## Equuisize

Welcome home Eagle ... you were missed.

Are you resting better now with him home?

Wish I could help watch the punkin' but my one entry into M/S

was short lived, hasn't let me in again.

Will look forward to new photos.


----------



## MeganH

I have had the cam up all day and seen you lovingly tending to your little baby through all hours of your day and night. He is now up for a meal


----------



## cassie

so glad that Eagle is home safe and sound. like Megan,. I have the camera up all day.

will be out for a bout an hour now as I have to do the banking, will let you know when I am back.

sleep well Renee.


----------



## cassie

little Merlin just got up had a little drink and is lying back down again... nibbling the straw, but looks comfy he is not under the heat lamp....

ok I'm heading out, be back asap

just had a few little rolls, he is playing with his blanket. and another roll...


----------



## Wings

So great to hear that Eagle is home





Now Merlin, stop upsetting your human mum



It's not nice!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Yea for Eagle! Come on Odette


----------



## cassie

back watching, Merlin is down resting with mum standing over him


----------



## cassie

little Merlin back up and investigating his bedroom. Britt just had a lovely morning stretch


----------



## cassie

cam down... :s


----------



## cassie

back up lol woops sorry Renee

merlin must be cooler this morning as he is lying right under the heat lamp where as last night he spent most of his time out of it... a bit roll just then... stop scaring you mumma little man please!!!


----------



## Eagle

I am not sure he has actually realised that there is heat under the lamp, he just flops down wherever he is



As soon as the sun comes up I will try taking off his rug. They will have to go down to the barn soon and I am not putting the heat lamp there, I am only using it as you are watching, it is too dangerous to leave unattended. Do you think he is healthy enough to go down to the barn? It means I won't be able to go check on him after 8.00pm

Oh I forgot to say Goodmorning as you might have seen Cassie I over slept. Grrrrr


----------



## AnnaC

Never mind oversleeping Renee, sleep is good and you have a lot to catch up on - not sure it helps with your morning work with Matteo and Alby though - were you late for the school run??

I would give Merlin another couple of days before moving him to the barn - mainly for your sake (you will worry too much!). But yes get his rugs off for a couple of spells during the day to give his skin a chance to breathe and him to have a scamper without them, especially as he cant go out in the bad weather. How much space can you give them down at the barn, can you have a bigger area for them in case the weather turns nasty again - not sure of what is available to you down there?


----------



## cassie

haha, I had a crazy day and was in and out alot so I didn't know if you had been in or not, hope I didn't wake u with that msg Renee :s

I'm glad you had a nice sleep in, you deserved it





quick question, is it normal for mares to have a tight full udder when you first wean the foal off them? ( AHHH I hate this!!) lol

Merlin is snoozin again SOOO cute!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Cassie it is normal, if the weather permits you could hose her udder down a couple of times a day for a couple of days and that should help it go down.

Anaa I feel sorry for Britt closed in snd alone but I need to make sure Merlin is healthy cos I am alone at night. Oh decisions decisions.

When they do go back I will put the puppies on cam


----------



## cassie

Thanks for your advice Renee, poor Suzie mumma!

I just checked in and saw they were out so as Diane says I hope they are having a great time out playing in the sun! 

ooh puppies on cam



hmmm don't know which is better LOL maybe a couple more days for Britt and Merlin I think... BWDIK



they are your horses renee, you will do what is best i"m sure


----------



## Eagle

Oh did we have fun outside!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## MeganH

OMG he is SO adorable! How sweet!!


----------



## kay56649

He is so tiny!!!!!! He is just adorable!!


----------



## AnnaC

*LOL!! You will have to learn to move that camera a bit quicker to keep up with that young man Renee!!*

*Just so wonderful to see him doing what babies should be doing - racing, chasing and bucking full of the joys of life! Brilliant!!*

*Thank you so much for the pics and that fab video - it makes the heart so happy to watch him. *





*Note to Cassie - yes perfectly normal for udders to get full and tight at weaning, just dont be tempted to 'ease it off' by milking a little bit. Left alone nature will slowly dry her out - just watch for any sign that it could be getting over hot or painful. And yes, cool water can help.*


----------



## andrea loves minis

he is the sweetest little guy


----------



## Eagle

I am glad you enjoyed watching his antics



That is just a little run area for them to stretch their legs a little. I put them out on the lawn for grass several times today and they loved it



I just hope the weather holds


----------



## AnnaC

8.55pm and one very tired and contented little Merlin fast asleep watched over by his happy Momma!


----------



## Eagle

Puppy Update!

We went to the vets today for a check up and told me to wean them as there are so many and they are running down Izzy, So now they are going to run me down



they are very lively and are starting to play :


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are just soooooooooooooooooo cute!! Well you and Izzy can share the feeding duties over the next week Renee, before you take over completely. Now do we hope that Odette foals while you still have help from Izzy or would it be easier for you to have the pups on a regular feeding programme??? I think you are going to be very busy again for the next few weeks - and you haven't really had a day to draw breath since little Merlin was born, so please try to get at least 3 or 4 full night's sleep before life gets excting again!!





How's Eagle doing? Are you having to follow a special programme with him - food and exercise wise? It would be lovely to see a picture of him!


----------



## Eagle

I will just start them on food so it makes it a bit easier for Izzy. She is a working dog and only 2, the laying around feeding puppies is all just too much for her






Eagle has to stay in still and I take him out to eat grass by hand, it will take about a month to get him back to normal. Britt did really well that way and has had no further problems in 2 years.

I will take some pics of Eagle and Izzy tomorrow (if I have time) Alberto has his last swimming lesson in the morning and I have to go.

Do you think it will be ok to leave Britt's door open so they can go in the small outdoor bit?


----------



## Eagle

Should I put Merlin's rug On tonight, it is 12C ?


----------



## Eagle

I have never blanketed a foal either Diane, I am just worried about my little boy



all my other foals have been normal so as lOng as I dried them off they were fine.

It is 11.15pm and I am going to go to sleep cos we were all late up this morning



not good considering how much I have to do in the day. Please csll me if you think he needs me.

Hugs

Renee


----------



## cassie

I'm tuning in



morning all



Renee, that video is SOOOOOO cute of little Merlin! I'm so happy to see him running around being a normal little foal





i'll be in and out a bit, but I will post when leaving and when back for you all 

Have a great night sleep Renee, stay warm and I'm sure your little man will be fine


----------



## Wings

What a little darling! That video made my day Renee


----------



## a mini dream come true

Merlin is such a littl doll. He looks sooo precious running around outside



. You have got to be in love. I am for sure.



. Sorry I haven't been on too much lately. Work and everybody has kept me pretty busy, but I have been watching, just not posting. Hope you get some sleep tonight Renee. Stay healthy.

I'm glad Eagle is feeling better and the puppies are growing up a storm. As beautiful as ever.


----------



## cassie

4:46am n merlin is sleeping just out from the heat lamp, he is nice n stretched out so i dnt think he is cold which is good



heading out to the bank now will let you know when I am back watching again


----------



## cassie

I'm back, for a little while then I have to head out again, Britt looking good I can't see Merlin at the moment I think he is right beside Britt just off cam... but everyone seems good


----------



## mthowdy

Ok, I haven't posted but I have been checking in often.

First, I love the name Merlin!!! I have a friend name Merlin actually, and it fits your boy perfectly!

Mary is about to show us her baby, and I sure hope he is as cute as Merlin


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Ben





I will be off to Alby's swimming lesson soon, any eyes during the morning would be great. My mother in law is next door so if neccesary I can send her to check.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Equuisize

Izzy's pups look like they are thriving.

....and the photos of Merlin and the video are priceless.

Just what a bouncing baby boy is supposed to look like.

Gooooooooooo Merlin!


----------



## AnnaC

*Sorry I haven't posted much, but been watching when I can. He's really doing well Renee. I have never had to rug a foal, but in your circumstances I think you did exactly the right thing for little Merlin. I'm sure he will be fine from now on as he will soon be able to regulate his own temperature and having that extra space to scamper around in will keep his blood circulating, which will also help keep him warm. *





*So glad to hear that Eagle is recovering so well - I'm still saying prayers for him, bless him. Will be in and out again today, life suddenly got a bit busy here -the sunshine suddenly appearing has made for lots of extra outside jobs LOL!!*

*Isn't it brilliant news about Ben and Mary - and a filly too!! *


----------



## MeganH

Awww look at those puppies!! They can be such a mess when they are all able to be up exploring and playing with each other.

SO glad Eagle is doing better. He needs to stay that way so he doesn't worry his momma and aunties so much!

I love watching Merlin and Britt. When they were outside Merlin was darting about and Britt was trying to keep up.


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is doing well and in good spirit, he is very talkative with Odette so I think he is happy to be home :





Here are a couple of pics from the clinic and one from today.


----------



## Wings

That last picture is my favourite... because it is so great to see him home!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless him!! It is so heartwarming to see him home and enjoying one of his short grazing stints. He is in the best place fo a full recovery with his friends around him and your care and attention Renee.





Still saying prayers for him.


----------



## MeganH

Awwww bless him



I just want to hug him. So glad to see him home.. prayers for a continued recovery for our lovely man.


----------



## cassie

aww so happy to see pics of Eagle



he is looking so well





little Merlin just ahd a drink from mummy is back lying down under his heat lamp



sure wish I had a heat lamp today LOL it is freezing here!! :S lol

oh I have to go check ben's thread!!


----------



## cassie

morning Renee. your little Merlin was so happy to be out so was Britt hehe soo cute! hope you have a good day





its now freezing and raining here, and I'm sure snowing somewhere around lol.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Cassie poor you, I think we all need to go and live in Peanut's villa.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Diane, I hope you had a good nights rest. All is well here, Eagle has been out for a graze this morning and I will go and let him out again soon.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Man oh man!! Eagle what did you go and do....you poor thing you. No wonder your mom has been pulling her hair out...look at you!! If the girls still think you look sexy you must be one hot little man!!!

Renee, I bet its wonderful to have him home. I havent been able to watch Merlin on cam but I am enjoying his pictures and video...hes such a little doll. Sounds like its still pretty cold there....wish we would get a chilly morning. By 11am its really too hot to do much of anything.......even in Peanuts villa!!!

Please dont throw up...cause I know you will drop on the floor but today I will be giving Nick back his black mane and tail...yes Anna Im dying his mane black again...tired of red mane and tail!!!....Oh I know your horses would be running for the hills!!!

Renee forgot ....Love the puppy pictures? I know they need to stay a bit longer but have you found any nice homes for them yet...although I bet you havent had much time to even try. LOL I sure bet your house has been quite noisy lately


----------



## MeganH

Hello all!

How is Odette doing, Renee? I think she is holding out a few more days to give me a birthday present on the 31st




How many days is she today?

Merlin is having a good snooze at the moment. All his darting about must have worn him out.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Megan,



Odette is doing fine, I bathed her tail today and groomed her as it was lovely and warm finally after all our cold rain. She looks ready to go in all aspects except her non existing udder



It has really gone down and it is almost impossible to get even a drop



So the waiting continues. I just can't wait to get them all back together cos all this running backwards and forwards is very time consuming. Hubby should be home tomorrow so I will have to find time to clean the house in the morning or he will freak





Diane you mentioned before that you didn't see any varnish in Britt, what colour would you say she is? I am totally hopeless when it comes to colours



I know she is brown as she has no black on her at all but what about the white? When I bought her 4 years ago she was a lovely rich chocolate brown and then slowly she started getting white, even her tail is turning white!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## cassie

Morning all





Glad to hear they are all doing well



Renee Bree is such a gorgeous mare! I just love her so much!! Wow Odette really is holding on to that little baby lolmust be dying that blue tint onto her little body lol talking about dying Heidi good luck with nicki!! I would so love o do Finn as his mane n tail are more red then black :s he will start getting rugged shortly





Hope the wether cools some for you over there we really didn't have a summer here this season, would happily send some coolness p you


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle said:


> Morning Diane, I hope you had a good nights rest. All is well here, Eagle has been out for a graze this morning and I will go and let him out again soon.


That is good news. I saw his thread on the main forum. I am so glad he has improved.


----------



## JAX

Is anyone else having a problem bringing up the cam??


----------



## Eagle

Odette is 340 days today and she has finally remembered she is preggo





The first pic is from 21st May and then this morning, also body pics of this morning. (I will try and clip the rest of her tummy today)


----------



## MeganH

YAY!!! Progress



Good girl, Odette!


----------



## kay56649

Eagle said:


> Eagle is doing well and in good spirit, he is very talkative with Odette so I think he is happy to be home :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from the clinic and one from today.


What happened to him?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

alright Odette! so excited to see what u have been cooking all this time


----------



## LittleRibbie

boy Renee, she really is progressing now....big change !! Shes such a pretty little thing...love the white fuzzy belly!!


----------



## Eagle

Odette's milk has dropped to 6.8 so I think she is in the final stretch. We have storms forecast for tonight and tomorrow so I hope that doesn't block her





Merlin's poop is hard and he is having trouble pooping, any suggestions?


----------



## bannerminis

Yay for Odette



Finally she has caught on. Will keep everything crossed for a safe delivery and a healthy blue roan filly


----------



## JAX

kay56649 said:


> What happened to him?


Eagle had colic surgery.

Renee,

Storms eh??? My girls LOVE to foal during storms... Keep a good eye on her! Speaking of, will she be under camera so we may try to help and watch? My computer is being strange about pulling up cams lately but I would be more than happy to try to help watch.


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> Odette's milk has dropped to 6.8 so I think she is in the final stretch. We have storms forecast for tonight and tomorrow so I hope that doesn't block her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merlin's poop is hard and he is having trouble pooping, any suggestions?


You know, we are having the same issue with the last foal born. He was straining one night & tail swishing, that I got up and gave him a warm water/mineral oil enema and he shot out "bullets" afterwards. He was so much happier for a couple days afterwards and had much normal poops. I saw him poop again yesterday and it was pretty hard again. They are out with the herd full time now so I am just watching him. I think the problem with this guy is that he is already eating or trying to eat his moms food and has been since he was a couple days old. You might try an enema and/or a little milk of magnesia.

Odette looks great!! I can't wait to see her blue roan baby!!!


----------



## Eagle

I am off to a parents teachers meeting so she had better behave. Lol


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how exciting - come on Odette, cant wait to see what you are hiding from us!


----------



## vickie gee

Odette, if you do not foal tonight by 12 am you will get a "payment overdue" notice. Kidding. Just reminiscing of the mail my pharmacist's wife used to send out to some of us.

Judging by her bag I am thinking she has a bit of a ways to go still. Any changes today?


----------



## Eagle

It is midnight here and I just went down to check her, milk hasn't dropped yet but she hasn't laid down so maybe she is getting close




I will take Britt and Merlin down to the stables over the weekend and bring Odette home, I just hope she will be ok alone. What do you think about Eagle keeping her company if she won't settle? Eagle could have the stable and she could foal out in the small paddock, she likes to foal outside anyway. Any ideas?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Sandy, i gave him a very small warm water enema 2 days ago and he immediately delivered a large amount of very smelly poop then today he was straining again so I repeated it with just 1cc of warm water and he pooped some very firm lumps



I want to take him down to the main barn but I need him to be 100% cos I can't watch him all day down there.

Like your foal he eats grass, hay and Britt's dinner, I hope he gets settled soon.



Sandy B said:


> You know, we are having the same issue with the last foal born. He was straining one night & tail swishing, that I got up and gave him a warm water/mineral oil enema and he shot out "bullets" afterwards. He was so much happier for a couple days afterwards and had much normal poops. I saw him poop again yesterday and it was pretty hard again. They are out with the herd full time now so I am just watching him. I think the problem with this guy is that he is already eating or trying to eat his moms food and has been since he was a couple days old. You might try an enema and/or a little milk of magnesia.
> 
> Odette looks great!! I can't wait to see her blue roan baby!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sounds like Odette is geting everything ready for this little one. Can't wait to see her little blue roan running around.

Maybe Merlin will get everything sorted pretty soon. He is such a little cutie.


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, if Odette is likely to stress if she's at the house on her own, then I think bringing Eagle back to keep her company is a great idea. Will you still be able to have her on cam if she is out in the small paddock - will we be able to 'watch' her to give you time to get some sleep? Hopefully she wont keep you waiting too long before she foals.


----------



## Eagle

I could put Odette in the small area that Britt and Merlin are in during the day and close Eagle in the stable. He is only aloud out a couple of times a day anyway.

Odette is looking good this morning but milk is still at 6.8


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh Odette you are so close! I think Eagle being her support system is a good idea as long as she likes him.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy from the back she really looks like shes slimming right down...Ive got to think shes only days away. and this little one sure cant complain about the lack of milk!

She really looks good Renee


----------



## Bonny

Pretty girl! Is she appy?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Odette is really looking good. Plenty of milk. Can't wait to be watching her, but will miss Merlin.


----------



## Eagle

Bonny said:


> Pretty girl! Is she appy?


No Bonny she is a blue roan but she looks real funny when she is shedding





O.K so I took Britt and Merlin home as I felt sorry for Britt here all alone and Odette was really missing her. I am hoping she will get jealous and have her own baby



I will keep a close eye on Odette and bring her home when she looks close but for now they can enjoy each others company and I can have a rest from running backwards and forwards.





I have switched the cam off for a rest.

Thank you all so very much for all the help and support you have given me, you have no idea how much you all mean to me.





Britt has a baby









and a very cute one too if I may say so



oh and he looks brown to me so maybe he will be chocolate like mummy


----------



## Wings

Come on Odette, we want to see your blue baby!


----------



## Eagle

Nothing new with Odette this morning.


----------



## cassie

Looking good Renee. Hopefully won't be long


----------



## targetsmom

Come on Odette - I was so sure I would see a birth announcement this morning!!!


----------



## Eagle

Diane I think she is good to go as soon as her milk test drops


----------



## andrea loves minis

Renee looks like you'll have a little one really soon


----------



## Eagle

I hope so Andrea cos Merlin needs a friend



her udder was really hard tonight but she is still testing 6.8


----------



## cassie

Sounds like Odette is good to go Renee, hoping for a safe little healthy gorgeous blue roan filly for you really soon (I'm not asking for to much am I? no of course not LOL)


----------



## MeganH

Let see if she holds out til the 31st or wants to bless us with a baby within the next 3 days


----------



## Eagle

I will put her under cam in the morning, I just needed a few days off from running backwards and forwards.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yea! we get to watch Odette! let us know when she's up so we can help you watche her. She sure is looking close!


----------



## Eagle

I don't want to bring her here until I know she is ready, Britt doesn't care about being alone or away from her friends but Odette goes nuts so I want to avoid any possible danger and keep her stay here as short as possible. Also because I am having serious trouble getting Britt back out in the field cos she charges off and leaves Merlin behind so at the moment she is being held whilst out grazing. I think it is cos she spent such a long time away now she just wants to blow off some steam but it isn't good for little Merlin. Anna it is just as you explain to all the newbies about keeping the mare closed in for a long period.






Here are some pics I took this morning and I am downloading a very cute video for you all too


----------



## Eagle

The Babysitter!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh bless her, what a good girl Biccy is to let those pesky pups use her as a moving furry blanket to play with!! LOL!! I'm sure that Izzy is very pleased to have the help of a babysitter with that lively lot to care for!





Cant believe how much those pups have grown - they are gorgeous Renee. How did the little backward boy progress, did he 'catch up' in the end?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

what a cute video! She wont be able to help babysit for much longer, they are going to be bigger than her! lol


----------



## MeganH

Oh I love puppy voices! Isn't Bicky so cute letting them climb all over her. They will be bigger then her soon. Bless them!

Odette sure is looking good!


----------



## Eagle

I tested Odette at 10.00pm and it is a light 6.8



will she be so kind as to foal whilst my parents are here so they can have the kids???? I turned her out with Britt and Merlin today and I knew that would wake her up, she loves to foal outside with the others



she was an angel with Merlin, he kept getting confused and trying to feed from her but she gently pushed him away



I love this mare, she is worth her weight in gold.


----------



## mthowdy

Hey renee! Sorry I haven't been around much the past couple days!

I just had to pop in and let everyone know I'm alive and my horses are doin great- and to check on you, eagle, the pups, britt & Merlin! Glad everyone is doing great- and it looks and sounds like we aren't far off from seeing Odettes beautiful blue filly


----------



## cassie

Renee, thank you so much for that video it was gorgeous! Bicky is such a special little girl! I just love how she layed down on her side for them what a treasure.

ooooh have you got a new foal yet? sounds like she is close!! so wish we could watch again!

can't wait to see her beautiful little foal! safe foaling Odette when you go!! and make sure you do it when mummy is there please! so she can help


----------



## Eagle

I rushed down to the barn this morning at 6.00am to see what Odette had been up to during the night, her milk test has dropped and this was her udder! I think she will foal before the weekend.


----------



## mthowdy

Wow! Her udder definitely looks ready.

I can't wait to see what she has!! How exciting





Safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle

I will bring Eagle home after lunch cos he is being a jerk, I think Britt might be coming in heat so Eagle has decided that Dipinto must die



boys! At home he will settle down. I am worried about his stitches.

This way I can bring Odette home whenever she is ready without worrying about them both having to settle in.


----------



## MeganH

YAY!!


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is home and on cam. *Please call if you see him foaling*



:rofl


----------



## LittleRibbie

Will pray for a filly LOL for Eagle


----------



## Eagle

Yes it will be another Eagle baby. 2 years ago they had a gorgeous black minimal pinto colt. I expect something similar but as long as it is a filly I will be happy.

He is walking off his tummy at the moment


----------



## andrea loves minis

looks like Odette is really close Renee! Safe foaling......keep us updated


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

lol! Eagle is pushing! lol just kidding so funny!


----------



## AnnaC

So where is he Renee - all I can see is a very blury flickering screen, and I was so hoping to see his little filly LOL!!

You be careful that Odette doesn't do a sneaky on you - she looks so close, surely she cant go much longer!! Has her ph dropped at all?

Ok going to try one of my pics for you. If it works I'll pop another couple on the next post.

How soon do you think this one is going to foal???


----------



## AnnaC

Ah success - thanks to you Renee.





Now, coz I love her, a couple of my old Nutty.


----------



## AnnaC

No stopping me now!! Here is what our dell looks like right now - a mass of bluebells, both on the steep slope and covering the 'basin' at the bottom.


----------



## AnnaC

OK all for now - will get some more of the preggy ladies tomorrow.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh what beautiful pictures!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Anna, How beautiful. I would love to be able to post pics like those. I am so envious of such gorgeous surroundings.

Oh my goodness the first little one is got to be very uncomfortable. Nutty looks great.


----------



## Wings

Anna I just love your place





Renee you have a sea of puppies!


----------



## cassie

Anna, thanks for the pics! they are gorgeous!! those bluebells are so lovely! what a beautiful property you have!

she is massive! oh my goodness!! crazy tuff! talk about wide load! lol

p.s are you going to start your own thread for your lovely ladies??


----------



## vickie gee

Eagle pushing! Too funny. Odette, don't let him steal your thunder.


----------



## Eagle

All is well this morning



Eagle is still having a strop about being here.

Odette is still testing 6.8 but her udder seems bigger this morning. What do you all think?


----------



## cassie

looking good to go Renee



very exciting!! come on Odette! will you be putting her under camera at all Renee?


----------



## a mini dream come true

Looking good to me, Renee. Come on Odette.


----------



## Eagle

Yippeeeeeeeee Anna you did it



and what wonderful photos. Your fields looks hypnotizing



Is that wide load Nokomis? The girls look VERY healthy.

Cassie she will be on cam when she is close to foaling.


----------



## cassie

hi Renee, I see you



naw Eagle loves you so much following you around everywhere hehe, he's cross now that you have left him LOL he has such a lovely trot hehe.

yay, can't wait to see the lovely Odette



I love Eagle's white patch hehe so cute! give him a hug and a kiss for me


----------



## MeganH

Eagle is flehming LOL


----------



## AnnaC

Eagle is looking great Renee!



Regarding Odette - you say that you will put her under cam when she gets close to foaling? So what stage is she at now then, in your opinion?? LOL!! (or do you have inside information?)

Sorry I forgot to name the first preggy girl in my pics - yes Renee, it is Narcotics (Nokomis - Nutty's 17 year old daughter). Cant remember who posted here that she must be feeling a bit uncomfortable, but rest assured she's not! She always looks like this when carrying and this afternoon, when I was over at Cathy's visiting, she decided to have a mad racing stint, stirring everyone else up including the young heifers who are now in with the girls eating off the excess grass! Cathy and I were yelling at her to think of her baby and telling her that Spotbum would not be pleased to know how she was treating his long awaited child LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Anna Odette is close but not ready (or at least I don't think she is) her milk is going up and down from 6.8 to 7.2 then 6.8 etc I don't think she will be long though and todsy she was being very clingy and kept talking to me silly girl



she followed me round like a puppy all day and wanted to go in her stable which isn't normal for her. Britt so needed to be out with her friend and Merlin needed to learn some manners as he wasn't following much, now he sticks to mum like glue. Lol so that's why I want to wait until Odette is ready before taking her away. Eagle is settling down too so he should be nice and quiet by the time she comes here.

I got told off by the vet today cos I took Eagles bandage off as it was dirty and smelly. Ooops he will be in this area next Tuesday so unless there are problems before he will come then. I hope I don't have to get him before cos the hour and half drive here makes it expensive.

Your story about Narcotics made me chuckle, some girls get huge and are still active, Britt still galloped until the day before foaling but then she is such a happy bunny


----------



## AnnaC

I know you are much more aware of Odette's ways and character than I am Renee, so I hope you wont mind me adding this little 'friendly' about something that happened to me when I first started breeding minis. Had a mare (she was a maiden), a normal friendly mare, who was at least two weeks away from foaling - half a bag and not dropped. One day she was over friendly, following me around all the time I was there, in and out of the barn and the field, wanting me to stop and fuss her, which I did, innocently enjoying some special time with her. That night she foaled, foal got stuck and mare lost the use of her back end with damaged nerves. Lost them both, so very sad as she was such a sweety. From that day to this I am always on the watch for the slightest change from normal behaviour in any of my girls.

I'm sure that with Odette you are right and she has a little while to go yet, anyway she is not a maiden mare and there is no reason to suppose that she would have difficulty in foaling, but I often worry when I hear others on here say that they have enjoyed a day of 'special' loving from one of their pregnant mares.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

cant wait to watch our sweet odette!


----------



## cassie

how is Odette and Eagle and bree and Merlin this morning Renee


----------



## Eagle

All is well this morning. I understand your worries Anna ans Diane but I am just trying to do what is best for the girls. Odette has never foaled in the stable yet she always waits until she is outside so I am fairly safe there plus her milk is way too high. I am testing her milk 4 times a day. The only time I can't be with her is from 6.30am until about 9.30am cos I am with Alberto but her field is next to our factory and I have told the guys that work outside to keep an eye on here. What do you think about her udder?


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking good Renee, I see a little more increase, but you are right, her udder says that she's not quite ready yet. Also, from what you have told us about Odette, I think I would be following the same plan as you if she was my mare - so important to keep her happy and unstressed on run up to foaling.


----------



## cassie

she is looking good! how far along is she now Renee?!


----------



## Eagle

346 days today Cassie, last time she foaled at 354 so we wait


----------



## cassie

oh yep I can see why you think she isn't ready



come on Odette!!!! we want to see the little baby your cooking!! please?


----------



## MeganH

darn Odette.. I wanted a birthday foal from you! Get to working on it girl... you still have some more time today.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I would love to see her, but I also understand the need for keeping them happy. How is Eagle today?


----------



## cassie

how are all your munckins today Renee? can we see some new piccies of Merlin please??  miss seeing him


----------



## Eagle

Eagle is doing well but i have booked the vet to come on Tuesday and check him as he still has some discharge. He isn't happy about being here alone but I just can't keep him in all day and outside he has a fit trying to get to Britt.





Odette is over the clingy stage and is now in the "excuse me, do I know you" stage.



She spends all day down the bottom of the field and when I go to check her she is NOT impressed.

Her udder was the same this morning and her tummy hasn't dropped any more either.


----------



## cassie

she is looking good Renee



such a gorgeous girl!! come on Odette hurry up!! I wan to see you baby!!


----------



## Wings

Just keep telling yourself that she's taking extra time to paint on the roan


----------



## Eagle

Odette had quite an impressive udder this morning but milk is still at 6.8 she is 348 days today.


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo she's getting closer!! She's looking so well too Renee - I cant wait to see her foal, this is an Eagle baby isn't it?


----------



## MeganH

Come on Odette! Maybe she will have a Sunday baby!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

wow, look at that udder! Come on girl, we want to see! the anticipation is killing us!


----------



## cassie

yippee looking good!!!  come on Odette lets see that baby!!!!


----------



## Eagle

All is well this morning but no new babies


----------



## Eagle

more pics



Merlin met Izzy this morning.


----------



## Eagle

349 days today!


----------



## MeganH

My guess is Monday!


----------



## Eagle

Odette's udder hasn't gone down much today and it is a full moon so who knows.


----------



## AnnaC

She simply cant hold on much longer.............................................................can she??????????

Loved the pic of little Merlin and Izzy, he must have been delighted to find someone a little nearer his own size!


----------



## cassie

come on Odette, lets see your baby please!

Renee, those pics of Izzy and Merlin are the cutest!! I miss that gorgeous little man! how is he doing?


----------



## Eagle

Merl in is doing great Cassie, he is a real spunky little guy and isn't frightened of much. I will try and get a video of him for you all.

Diane my plan is to bring her home to foal if she ever foals that is. She is 350 days today, last time she foaled at 354 so maybe not long to go.

Eagle is fine, I have the vet coming tomorrow to check his incision.

Her udder had gone down a bit this morning


----------



## cassie

I'm so glad that Merlin is doing so good Renee




very exciting! can't wait for the video





come on Odette! would like to see your baby if you please!

did she have a filly or a colt last time Renee? hoping she foals soon for you!


----------



## Eagle

Cassie Odette had a filly in 2008 and a colt in 2010 so in theory the nail test should be right about this one being a filly


----------



## bannerminis

OMG I cant believe Odette hasnt folaed yet. Tell her I am back and to get her game face on LOL


----------



## Eagle

I will Karina don't worry


----------



## Equuisize

If Odette was waiting for me to show my face again  you can tell her I'm back....and waiting, too.

Come 'onnnnnnnn Odette! That baby will be ready for college if you don't pop it out soon!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all. No big changes with Odette, she is at 350 days today.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

sigh, Odette you sure are taking your time! lets go girl, we want to see


----------



## a mini dream come true

Come on Odette. just a couple of days earlier than last year won't hurt.


----------



## Wings

Odette needs a big SQUEZY hug. Maybe then we'll see some action


----------



## cassie

how was she tonight Renee? I hope you haven't been watching any more scary movies and you get some sleep tonight! lol you need all your energy for when Odette finally decides to show us her baby! hey and what happened to the pics of Merlin? lol I miss the little guy!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yes, how is our Odette this evening?


----------



## cassie

Good Morning Renee, how are your lovely munchkins doing today?


----------



## AnnaC

How's Odette doing today Renee - I know you must be very busy with Izzy's puppies and things but a quick update would be great, she must be very close now.


----------



## Eagle

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't been updating. We have the painter here redoing the house which is a major pain in the butt but I booked him ages ago and then forgot



He turned up Monday morning and I didn't have the heart to turn him away. Anyway the house looks nice and fresh, now I just need to clean it up and put the furniture back. The kids and I have been sleeping at my parents house but there is no internet there which is why I haven't posted.

Odette has made good progress, her udder was huge this morning but her nipples aren't full yet,in the side pic you can see how large her pre-udder milk vein is, her hooha is puffy and she has the runs


----------



## cassie

wow won't be long!!! yay for new paint job!

have you tested her milk?? I would watch her like a hawk LOL but I'm sure you are already come on Odette!! will she be coming home in the next day or so?


----------



## Wings

Lookin' good Odette!


----------



## andrea loves minis

looks great!!


----------



## AnnaC

Looking good Odette - not long now and you will be showing us your new little filly!


----------



## Eagle

I have just done a 11.00pm check and Odette's milk is still sky high, grumble, moan, sigh this girl is driving me nuts! She does this every time and just when I give up she pops a foal out all on her own. Mares!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! that's why we love them!! Think how boring it would be if they were all the same?? Still I suppose it would make like much more simple - hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm somehow that sounds rather nice to me!!


----------



## Equuisize

Odette and Baybe are in cahoots ...... the test is, to see if you or Chanda goes batty first LOL


----------



## cassie

oh come on Odette REALLY!!!! mumma Renee wants to see you have your gorgeous little baby please! oh and us too



so be a good girl and let your mummy put you in the stable so we can watch you and then have your baby





Ta muchly





Renee, you must be so exhausted!! lol you poor thing! hoping she sorts her self out sooner rather then later for you!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Renee, I'm so sorry Odette is being difficult. But on a good note, she can't hold on to the little one forever. This weekend would be good.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

odette you are driving your mommy nuts! and us too!


----------



## Eagle

Ok so I am NOT a happy bunny



Odette foaled last night or rather early this morning as the foal was up, dry and nursing at 6.00am

The COLT



is doing fine ( darn stupid nail test) grrrrrrr

My computer has died on me but I will try and get pics up somehow.


----------



## Eagle

ok So I think I have brought computer back to life, fingers crossed.

Here are some quick but bad pics, Odette won't let me near him



the last pic is very blurred but you get to see his nice dishy head.

Vet is coming to check him this morning as his back muscles are a bit tight.Let me know what you all think.


----------



## cassie

oh HE is lovely Renee!! no why is the nail test wrong



but at least you have two HEALTHY little GORGEOUS babies!!! he is stunning, what a lovely little baby!  YAY for sneaky odette!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I don't like him much but as you say at least he arrived safely and is healthy.





Any guesses on his colour?


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Sneaky Odette!! I'm sorry you didn't get your filly Renee, but he looks very cute and I'm sure he will be better once he has a few days to straighten out - mind you I cant see much wrong with him myself. No use asking me about colour either!

Anyway you have a healthy little lad and a happy Momma mare so Congratulations and well done Odette!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Wings

He looks so sweet





My guess is black or roan


----------



## cassie

awww Renee, I'm sure you will come to love him more... I was a bit the same when Finn first arrived



was so desperate for a filly, and something with some mice markings... but I love my baby now.... and if you don't want to keep him I am sure you will find a lovely home for him



I think he is very cute, and like Anna have no idea what the colour is... could he be blue roan? or would he look different for that?? lol


----------



## bannerminis

Oh congrats Renee and Odette on a beautiful little boy. So sorry you didnt get your filly but you have a fine strong and healthy looking foal and a mommy who is also well and the sneaky girl did it by herself.

I think black with a chance of roan but you will know more in a few wks.

Congrats on your new boy and looking forward to more pics


----------



## a mini dream come true

Congrats Renee, Sorry about you not getting the filly you wanted. Like I told myself at least he is here and he and momma are healthy.

I'm no good with color.


----------



## MeganH

Awww Congratulations, Renee. I think he is adorable!

Sneaky Odette! I hope she lets you around him and everything with the vet goes well. Can't wait to see more photos and videos


----------



## andrea loves minis

sneaky sneaky Odette!!Congrats on your beautiful baby boy! ♥


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on your live, healthy (and very cute) colt! I had a feeling that was going to happen and so happy it had a good outcome, even if not the filly you wanted.


----------



## AnnaC

Has the vet been yet Renee - did she/he say all was ok? How was Odette during the vet's visit, I hope she minded her manners!


----------



## Equuisize

Surprise .... she probably snuck him in before you got to her cause she knew you wanted a girlie girl.

Congratulations from me who luvvvvvv's boys!

He's a cutie pie.


----------



## Eagle

My vet came and said all is well, his tendons should relax in a couple of days




Odette wasn't impressed with us touching him so Martina (vet) cut the visit short as she said she could see he was fine and didn't want to get Odette in a tiz.lol

Odette is a wonderful mum and won't let him out of her sight for a second, not even for food





I managed to give him a few scratches this evening as he was too tired to run off





Oh and here are some puppy pics too.


----------



## Eagle

My little angel Merlin is in the chewing phase, anything and everything goes in his mouth. tut tut

I love this little guy to bits, he is such a character.


----------



## MeganH

AHH! Cute overload here! I just love both Merlin's and Odette's colt's faces. And omg do I love the puppies out in the yard romping around! That photo of Merlin with Alby is just adorable. Both are so handsome!


----------



## Equuisize

<3 <3 those puppy pix!!!! Oh my goodness they are darling.

Glad the vet felt your new lil' man is doing well, too.

And Merlin looks wonderful as does your son.

What's a bit of nibbling between good friends?


----------



## Eagle

Merlin playing


----------



## Equuisize

LOL how darling! Thought for a few there he wasn't going to cooperate and just stay close by. LOL


----------



## MeganH

Love his squeaks! lol.. so cute..


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Renee. ALL the pics and the video are absolutely fabulous!!



:ThumbUp

Merlin is such a cheeky little fellow - love the way he's chewing Alby's fingers. LOL!!

Have you got a name for the new little chap yet - I'm sure he will soon become more confident, it's always more difficult for the babies who have Mommas who prefer their own space to sharing that with us humans. So glad the vet thought that he will be fine in with a few days of outside exercise - that will please Odette, no need for her to spend her days shut in her stable!!

As for those pickle puppies - well they are just beyond delightful, and they look so well, you have done brilliantly with them.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

awwww such a unique color! Odette is sneaky, glad everything went well, sorry your order was messed up.


----------



## cassie

naw they are all adorable Renee!! Merlin is such a cutie! and those puppies are so gorgeous!! can't wait to see Merlin and Odette's little man (thought of a name yet?) playing



so cute!

Have a good night sleep Renee



 Finally you will be able to



you deserve it


----------



## JAX

Hmmm I thought this posted this morning but I guess not!!!



Oh well I will try again...

What a sneaky girl! I checked in on her before I went to bed but she was mostly keeping hidden and I did not see a foal at all... Now I am wondering if she had already had him and he was simply not visible to me!!!





I have got to admit that I always end up wanting a filly.... BUT.... I have so much fun with my little boys. They just seem so much more little clowns and trouble makers, they simply make me laugh!!

I hope you have lots of fun and laughs with your two boys. Congrats


----------



## Sandy B

Odette!! You over-baked the filly and made a him!! Shame on you!! BUT... I am so glad that a healthy lil guy was delivered and all is well. I am betting he is a blue roan like his mom!!



I can not wait to see more pictures as he unfolds.

Merlin is adorable! He has such a great personality! Those puppies.... are beyond cute!! I love the Weims!!!


----------



## Eagle

ok girls, you have to help me find a name or else he will be called "ugly" ROFL (I want the smileys back!) He was very alert and playful this morning and Odette was having a heart attack as he galloped all over the place



They are still outside alone as I want them to bond well and Odette to calm down a little, she is so protective and I was worried she might kick Merlin as he is bound to go over and investigate the new kid in the class





Merlin got moved onto shavings last night as I needed the straw stable for Ugly, well he got a bit in his eye so I washed it out with water but oh my! what a drama! I think he was convinced he was about to die and even played the lay down and pretend your dead card ROFL This lil guy is just a scream.


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> ok girls, you have to help me find a name or else he will be called "ugly" ROFL (I want the smileys back!) He was very alert and playful this morning and Odette was having a heart attack as he galloped all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> They are still outside alone as I want them to bond well and Odette to calm down a little, she is so protective and I was worried she might kick Merlin as he is bound to go over and investigate the new kid in the class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merlin got moved onto shavings last night as I needed the straw stable for Ugly, well he got a bit in his eye so I washed it out with water but oh my! what a drama! I think he was convinced he was about to die and even played the lay down and pretend your dead card ROFL This lil guy is just a scream.


haha naw little Merlin! he is so cute!! hmm name for your new little kid! what about Tom? tommy? Riley? Bert? Drew? Monkey LOL Alex? lol ummm iCna't think ofany else at the moment lol but if I do I'll let you know....

oh n with the pics,



I have them back on my work computer but not on my home computer...



very strange and annoying... hoping they fix them all soon!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I think you are going to have a lot of 'fun' with Merlin in the future Renee as each new drama situation arises!!

As for a name for your new little man - and NO WAY is he ugly - how about something that ties in with Merlin from the Camalot stories or from the Harry Potter films?

And we need some new pictures of him please when you get the time.


----------



## Wings

Good idea Anna!

Some of the Camelot names can get a bit out there (I should know... I use them on the cats



) so I'm voting for something from the Potter series


----------



## Eagle

sounds good to me, anyone seen Harry Potter? lol


----------



## Wings

Gryffindor, Gryf for short!

Hufflepuff, Huff for short

Philospher's Stone, Flamel for short (that was the wizard who had the stone)

Tonks (can't work out a show name for this but it's cute)

The Quibbler

The Seeker

I'm A Wizard, Wizard for short

I think I've outed myself as a bit of a fan



Let me know if you want more, I'll put my even bigger geek of a cousin onto it!


----------



## JAX

After reading MS board...

I was watching Eagle I assume? I saw you post that you were putting her under camera that night, I later turned on camera. I did not see a belly band type wrap which I assumed Eagle would be wearing. Wow it seems the others all knew what was up and I was just thinking that she didnt look very pregnant. So I guess I shouldnt feel too guilty for looking in and not realizing there was a little one at Odettes side. Oh well I have watched all sorts of critters on these cams so a stallion is no biggie, the fact that I was trying to watch for signs of impending birth...


----------



## Eagle

Sorry Jackie that I haven't updated properly, my life is a mess right now





Thank goodness the births are all over and everyone is healthy

Eagle is at home cos he was getting a bit hot in his pants ROFL and there will be no hanky panky for him this year.


----------



## Eagle

Bree I love all those names




now I just need to decide.lol


----------



## Eagle

Hocus Pocus is good Diane



he is growing on me a bit as he is so sweet.


----------



## JAX

Eagle said:


> Sorry Jackie that I haven't updated properly, my life is a mess right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness the births are all over and everyone is healthy
> 
> Eagle is at home cos he was getting a bit hot in his pants ROFL and there will be no hanky panky for him this year.


Im sorry I did not mean that it was your fault. Others obviously figured it out... just not me





I am glad that the babies are healthy and that Eagle appears to also be doing well. Your boys are cuties and will be so much fun to sit back and watch them play very soon. I wish I was closer as I would love to help you take care of puppies!





Please know that you have lots and lots of people who are thinking of you from all over the world. HUGS


----------



## MeganH

I must admit we are Potter fans in this house



If you saw our fl vacation photos you would know lol

Here are some names I had thought to use-

'Sirius Black' (I want a solid black foal one day JUST to be able to name it something to do with Sirius lol I won't share the actual name I picked because I hope to be able to use it)

'Dont be Riddikulus' (the boggart spell)

'The Potions Master' or 'Snivellus' (a play on Severus Snape)

'Mischief Managed' (love this one)

'Flitwick' (the 'little' professor who taught charms.. so the name could have something to do with charms too)

Gosh I could just keep going and going.. I will stop before I make myself look like a total dork lol

Edit: OH OK... just one more..

'Fizzing Whizbee'


----------



## Wings

MeganH said:


> 'Mischief Managed'


Nooooooo... I'm saving that one! I CALL DIBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






:rofl

LOVE 'Dont be Riddikulus' though!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Oh my goodness. more Harry Potter fans. Dalton had to watch that every night for almost a year in order to go to sleep. I just about had it memorized. Now I can't remember which one it was. I'd have to look and I still haven't seen the last part of Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Eagle

I am considering a few names but it is top secret





I took some pics this morning of Odette's boy but I couldn't get Merlin cos he wouldn't stand still, he is such a pest now and won't follow Britt, he is so darn independent it is getting difficult. I don't think it is my fault cos he has bonded wonderfully with Britt, I think he is just too brave. sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AnnaC

Oh he is so cute Renee - come on, no secrets are allowed here, we need that name!!

I see Odette is more relaxed about him leaving her side. Do try to sneak up on that gorgeous Merlin - we need more pictures!


----------



## bannerminis

He is gorgeous Renee and such a pretty head too. Looks like he will be another pocket mini


----------



## a mini dream come true

He is so handsome.



love the color.


----------



## MeganH

I love his color..

I thought of "Heza Magic Man" (he's a magic man) or "Im a Magic Man"..

You must let us in on what you are scheming !


----------



## cassie

oh Renee, he is just SOOO gorgeous!!! I hope he grows on your soon, because he is just so adorable!!

I really hope everything gets sorted out soon for you Renee! big hugs my friend!!!


----------



## AnnaC

And his name is ................................................................................... ?????


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> And his name is ................................................................................... ?????


Tell!! Don't make us hold our breath!


----------



## Eagle

Arthur!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh YES!! A very important name for a very important little boy!! A name to live up to.


----------



## Eagle

Cos times are hard I probably won't DNA test him or give him full papers so he doesn't need a long fancy name, he won't do shows either as there are none here


----------



## cassie

oh Renee, I love the name!!!! suits him very well!!! he definitely couldn't be "Ugly" lol

I hope things pick up for you soon Renee!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I agree Arthur will make him easier to sell than Ugly ROFL


----------



## AnnaC

Maybe you can think about registering him later Renee (do you have 6 months or the end of the year as we do here in the UK?) as you are not keeping him, his new owners might live nearer to some shows?

How's Eagle doing - did you say that the vet was coming to check on him?


----------



## Wings

Brilliant, and if you do rego him you can use 'Prince of Camelot' as a show name!


----------



## Eagle

Bree I love it! Prince of Camelot aka Arthur it is






Anna there are no shows in Italy so I doubt it will be a problem, it also means I can sell him for less which is a good thing right now.


----------



## a mini dream come true

I love the name..Very strong and noble


----------



## Eagle

Much to Odette's disgust Arthur is starting to wonder



he comes to me for scratches now



I will try putting them in with Britt and Merlin again tomorrow and see how Odette behaves. I can't wait to see the 2 boys playing


----------



## Wings

Yay!

But you should name him by knighting him



Go out and pat his shoulder with a crop or a stick or something while going "I dub thee ...."




:rofl

You can tell I had a cupcake for breakfast!


----------



## a mini dream come true

:rofl Wings you are too funny. That was cute. I like the idea


----------



## Eagle

The puppies are on cam





http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=clover


----------



## AnnaC

Oh poo!! No not that sort of poo LOL!! I meant oh darn, they are all asleep!! Well I think they are - the sort of 'mass' in the bottom corner under the lamp seems to be 'breathing' so I presume it is a collection of puppies and not some new strange animal you have given a home to Renee??


----------



## JAX

Puppy dreams!! Run baby RUN!!!


----------



## cassie

NAWWW!!! thanks Renee, they are so cute! they are all snuggled together sleeping at the moment



haha leaving behind a trail of mess, lol typical puppies!!! hope they get up soon and play



 wake up puppies LOL (just kidding)


----------



## Wings

Naaaaaw, lump of puppies!!!


----------



## MeganH

I have been watching for hours



LOL


----------



## cassie

Renee that was just SOOO cute and funny just then, Russell and I were laughing so much, the puppies had just woken up and were wandering around and Izzy came in and they went crazy trying to drink from her while she was walking n poor Izzy was walking all wide legged so she didn't step on her bubbies and then she walked out again and they were crazy trying to follow her hehe, was so funny thanks for putting them up they are so cute!! they are all trying to snuggle in again now LOL


----------



## cassie

hahah oh Diane, I can SOO imagine that!!! lol they would have been all miserable being all wet too LOL I wouldn't be able to stop laughing if it had been me LOL I always wanted to breed Kingston but the bitch we were going to be bred to they desexed



and we couldn't find any others that we like so we snipped King lol he would have been a great dad





puppies are snuggling again hehe soo cute!!


----------



## JAX

6;17am cam time and Izzy has just left from nursing the puppies. WOW they were going nuts!!! She has now left and I think they are trying to push the wall down.OMG they are so cute.





And now pure pandemonium!!!


----------



## Eagle

lol they are a riot, trying to clean them this morning with them still inside was a total waste of time



It is cold here this morning so I have left them in but as soon as the sun comes up they will go out in the garden for the day.

Diane your swimming story was very funny, typical of a puppy day



They are a lot of hard work so I can well imagine that you had had enough, I sure will NOT be breeding Izzy ever again.


----------



## AnnaC

They are just so darn cute Renee - compulsive viewing, especially when one doesn't have to get involved in all the hard work!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

awww I missed it. the cam isnt up now.



My fault for being gone to long


----------



## Eagle

Don't worry Kara, they are just out playing in the sunshine, they will be back on cam after dinner


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

yea! I hoped I didnt miss it! lol


----------



## Eagle

You know how on every block there is always 1 kid that is a darn nightmare, his parents are nice folks and they seem to be strict enough yet this kid is just totally out of control, well meet Merlin




He is a huligan and just won't listen. Today I had to take blood for coggins tests and I had to put up with him jumping all over my back and chewing my hair. Odette gets furious with him yet he just carries on charging around and he comes flying up to her and leaps on her, I am terrified she will hurt him and I don't really blame her, she is a kind, loving and very protective mother and DOESN'T want her son playing with riff raff.

The small dot flying around in the background is the Monster Merlin


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Thank you for a good laugh at the end of a long day!! He is just so funny - does he actually ever stop!! Has Sir Arthur managed to focus on his small companion yet or does all he see is a zooming blurrrrrrrrrrrrr??

Poor Britt - still I suppose it keeps her fit. LOL!!

Well done to Odette too, for keeping her cool with what must be a very annoying little monster!


----------



## raine

Im loving little Merlin ,,


----------



## Wings

Brilliant



:rofl

Love how Arthur's just drinking away the whole time!!


----------



## cassie

nawww thats so funny and cute Renee!!! he is such a lilttle ball of energy I love it! bet he will be a real fun one to train hehe...





have fun with that! lol little Sir Arthur is just so cute! he seems so quite and calm


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

How cute! You have yourself a liberty horse!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all



wow we have smileys back





The boys are now out together as Odette has chilled out, Merlin is still a bit over powering for Arthur but they still have fun.

Arthur:


----------



## Eagle

Merlin


----------



## Eagle

The terrible Trio!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

how cute! Smokey and Blue are always playing together! It is so fun to watch. It will just make my day when i see it.


----------



## a mini dream come true

Fantastic pics. They are so much fun to watch. They are looking so great.


----------



## cassie

naw those pics are amazing, they are so cute


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they look great together Renee - I love the way that Izzy gets in on the act! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle

Morning all, wow I don't think things could get much worse around here even if the devil knocked on my door.





We had the most hideous hailstorm last night, the kids and I were just arriving home and we weren't able to get out the car, they were really frightened cos it felt like stones coming down and it broke my window screen, (this morning I looked at the car and it is ruined.) I left the kids in the car and ran in to close the puppies and horses, I have never seen anything like it, it came up to my ankles and it was pouring down too, the poor pups had found safety behind a big stone slab and Izzy was laying in front to protect them. Dipinto was outside with Matteo's ponies, he was going nuts and was soaking wet poor boy, I grabbed him by the mane and brought him in (ever tried dragging a non cooperative frisky 2 year old in the hail????) I wouldn't advice it





Anyway we all survived


----------



## AnnaC

OMG Renee that must have been so scarey - those hailstones are enormous!! So glad everyone is safe and ok, but the boys must have been terrified especially when the windscreen gave out!

Big ((((HUGS)))) to you all.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

oh my, that sounds horrible! Im glad everyone ended up ok. Those are unbelievable!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Holy Hail Mary!!! Scarey!!! Leave it to you to leave the two legged kids in the car to fend for themselves while you go out and tend the four legged ones....we love you!!!

Renee you babies are beautiful!! you must be loving it after your last year...finally thing are coming together and you have 2 little muffin heads to hug on!!! congratulations!!! I did however her to have it out side ....just as you had said. Thats fine ...she can have them in the trees as long as they are healthy!!!


----------



## bannerminis

Renee your boys are just gorgeous and already looking so grown up.

And as for the hail storm that must have been so scary going by those photos they look huge. I hope you can get your car fixed and things settle down to being nice and quiet again.

We are really having some crazy weather again this summer. We have a couple of nice days and then it buckets down for 24 hrs. Today was nice and so will tomorrow but then Thursday back to the wet and slightly colder weather - no wonder we are all sick.


----------



## cassie

Renee I am so sorry you are having a rough time over there! I hope your lovely car can be fixed! How scary n even more so with hubby not being home



I'm glad you n your kids n fur kids were ok, hope no damage was done to the house!!!

Big hugs to you my friend!!!


----------



## Wings

Oh my, I'm glad it sounds like you're all okay! How scary for you all!

Big hugs.


----------



## targetsmom

Guess I have to check in more often as it seems there is never a dull moment in your life!! Hope things settle down and that you can get your car fixed. That sounds really scary and I bet it was hard walking on all the hail stones! Hugs...


----------



## a mini dream come true

cassie said:


> Renee I am so sorry you are having a rough time over there! I hope your lovely car can be fixed! How scary n even more so with hubby not being home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you n your kids n fur kids were ok, hope no damage was done to the house!!!
> 
> Big hugs to you my friend!!!


Bless you heart. Sending hugs and prayers


----------



## MeganH

I am so sorry Renee! That is awful. Glad you are ok but hate to hear your car isn't


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, just checking in to say hi and to see if you have taken anymore videos of your wee ones.....dont be like that chick Littleribbie and keep everyone wondering how they are growing!!!

hows the little man feeling these days? Do you still have a house full of pups?


----------



## Eagle

I apologise for keeping the boys all to myself like someone else we know



so here is an overload





I am also downloading a quick video I took.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## bannerminis

The boys are looking super and so cute together and love the video and Izzy is so good with them.

You know the boys could make a beautiful driving pair.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

just lovely!


----------



## Eagle

Yes Izzy loves the babies, she and Dipinto were best friends until he got too big and strong


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are looking great Renee - I love to see the babies playing together, so thanks for the video. Izzy is such an amazing dog, bless her!


----------



## Equuisize

Awww love the video.... Boys are looking soooo good and full of spunk just like little boys are supposed to be.

Izzy is such a good mommy, looks like she'd be happy to wash the minis, too.


----------



## Wings

Love seeing them hanging out with Izzy, it's adorable!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh they are so cute and what a good girl Miss Izzy is with them. I always remember the video w/Izzy and Dipinto....they always made such a good pair. I just watched your vid of bicky the babysitter again....I forgot how cute it was. Im so happy that Bicky is doing so well....I never noticed that Izzy was actually in that video...hiding in the corner LOL


----------



## Eagle

Yes Heidi, Izzy would always sneak off as soon as Bicky took over babysitting



she just loves the foals though and hangs out with them the whole time whist I am down there cleaning, she was very upset when Dipinto grew up and started getting rough with her



hopefully now she will have 2 new friends to play with.





I have a colour question Diane, Merlin has the white trim round his eyes like Britt does (sorry I have forgotten the name) is this an appy trait?


----------



## AnnaC

Renee, can you remind us of Britt's exact colouring (and her parents). It sounds as though Merlin might roan out or show appy 'bits' as he ages?? It is so exciting waiting to see what colour some of our babies will turn out to be as adults!!

Waiting to hear what Diane has to say.


----------



## Eagle

Britt is a total mystery to me



in her foal pic she is bay but I don't think she is now cos her legs are brown, she doesn't have any black on her so I guess she is brown. When I bought her she had only facial signs and stripped hooves but as time went by she started getting white hairs too.

She has mottled privates and lots of facial signs too. Her father was leopard and her G/father and GG/father were appy

These are the pics on her passport


----------



## Eagle

I am hoping he will be appy and not roan like dad


----------



## MeganH

Awww! Your boys are so cute! I love to see Izzy with your minis. She is so good with them! Mine get excited and 'jump' and it makes the horses jump and run.

I have a color question as well. Ricky, Laney and Tink all have white hairs running through their colored sections:

Laney's butt






Tinkerbelle's face and back











Ricky's butt. He also has this along one side of his neck











What is this called? Or is this just normal? Ricky has striped hooves but I really am not aware of any appys in his pedigree.


----------



## Eagle

That should be Sabino Megan, Eagle has that.

Merlin also has a pinto peepino



not motling though, I haven't noticed anything in his mouth but I will check. He has a few white hairs on his bum, like spots not like Sabino. I can't wait to clip him.


----------



## AnnaC

Great explanation Diane and brlliant pic of two very handsome boys - thank you.

Waiting for spots to show makes life just that bit more exciting!


----------



## cassie

wow I love those videos Renee, thank you




those boys of yours are gorgeous!!! love them!

both their colours are amazing



can't wait to see them clipped as well yippee



gorgeous little babies!

how are you guys going after that awful hail storm? is your car repairable? hope you didn't get to much damage...


----------



## Eagle

The vet just rang to say she will be here tomorrow morning at 8.30am to castrate Dipinto, please say prayers for my little boy.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sure he will be fine Renee - sending him good luck and saying prayers for an easy op and a quick recovery.


----------



## cassie

Naw poor little dip into I'm sure he will be ok Renee but still praying for your little man!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Eagle

Dipinto is now a gelding



he is on cam if anyone has time to check on him. Thanks


----------



## AnnaC

Looking good Renee! Doing quite a bit of tail swishing, but I suppose that is to be expected? (sorry but the last time I had something gelded was in the 1960's LOL!!)

Continuing with the prayers for everything to be straightforward from now on and a quick recovery, bless him.


----------



## Eagle

I think I know who I would like to castrate next


----------



## LittleRibbie

Dipinto is a gelding!!! Hes a super little guy Renee and Im glad all went well. He'll be so happy to get to run and play with all the girls now...hes so handsome.!!


----------



## Eagle

Yep Heidi



I have sold him and he will soon be off to live with a pretty 2 year old filly


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh I didnt realize he was leaving....poor izzy...have to told her yet? I guess she still has her paws full right now LOL

Well Im pretty sure the new owners will be thrilled with the nice boy you raised. hopefully they will stay in touch and send photos....will he be close?

Any thoughts on our other little buddy, Eagle? I know he will always be with you but was wondering if the G word is in his future. I for one vote no....but thats just me and you need to do what feels right....we will always support you!!


----------



## Eagle

He is possibly on the list for the G word cos I don't want to breed him anymore and he hates being away from the girls. My situation has changed here so I have lots of thinking to do yet. Don't tell Eagle


----------



## Eagle

Izzy is in love with Merlin and they play really well so I think she will be ok when Dipinto leaves, in the meantime she is happy to have him at home. He was lonely today when I closed him in the stable so I put Izzy just outside where they could see each other and he settled right down.


----------



## LittleRibbie

isnt it neat how some dogs just fall head over heals/hoofs/paws for other species. you sure have on of those dogs!! yeah for Izzy!!

My lips are sealed on the G word for little Eagle. He will be your heart horse no matter what happens....you are both lucky to have each other!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks


----------



## cassie

I have him up and he looks good Renee, just standing quietly, lovely little man! 

I hope he likes his new home and his girlfriend!  I hope we get to see pictures when he gets there.

I hope everything settles down for you Renee, and yes I know who you want to castrate next LOL naughty.

I know you will make the right decision with regards to Eagle and the G word lol I personally would G him lol as then he can spend time with his girls all the time



but he is your special boy and you know whats best for him.

Big hugs from afar, hey haven't some of your puppies gone to new homes yet? I think you were saying they were going soon but can't remember when hehe sorry.


----------



## JAX

Boy he sure is swishing that pretty tail!


----------



## Wings

My lips are sealed, Eagle won't find out from anyone on this island


----------



## MeganH

Thank you so much Renee and Diane. That was a great explanation



Ricky's registered name is 'MCMS Be Ready For The Ricochet' if you wanted to do some detective work.

Hope D is recovering well from his surgery!


----------



## AnnaC

I was also wondering how Dipinto was doing Renee??


----------



## Eagle

He is doing great thanks Anna but he is NOT happy about being closed in, I gave him his ball which he plays with quite a bit. He is still on cam if anyone wants to keep an eye on him.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=clover


----------



## cassie

I've been watching him Renee




he is so funny with his ball!! lol even though he isnt chestnut anymore... he sure is a gorgeous grey pinto



I bet he is hard to keep clean hehe


----------



## Eagle

) yes Cassie he is but when he is bathed he is just gorgeous


----------



## AnnaC

He would be gorgeous whatever colour he was Renee - including mud coloured! LOL!!

Did your vet say to 'contain' him - I thought outside 'running about' was the programme for those recently gelded? Or is it that you haven't the safe space for him at home and you need to keep a close eye on him at the moment?

He certainly enjoys his ball - so glad he's reovering so well!


----------



## Eagle

vet is coming after lunch cos I told her I want to put him out so she is going to check him first


----------



## JAX

Anna, our vets are also always telling us to give them lots of room to move after gelding, It keeps the swelling down, and if they start to swell anyway then we have to work them for twenty minutes twice a day. Ugh I hate to do that when they are sore!


----------



## Eagle

Vet came and agreed to let him out so now he is happily munching my lawn


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless him, bet he was glad to get back out - and lawns are much more fun to munch than one's normal paddock! LOL!!

Glad he seems to be healing well Renee.


----------



## JAX

I am sure he is so happy to be able to get that lovely grass!!


----------



## bannerminis

Delighted that all went well for your boy and sounds like you got him a great new home with a lady friend.

I bet you will miss him too and all his ball playing - he is so cute with his ball.


----------



## Eagle

I sure will miss him loads





He iis doing great and back to his naughty self.


----------



## Wings

Glad to hear he has bounced back well!


----------



## Eagle

I am coming Diane





Arthur;

"Oh good here comes mummy"





Mummy

"stand still so I can take a pic please"





Arthur

"I am still mummy"


----------



## Eagle

Eagle

"hey, I am cute too"





Merlin

"how do I get this rain stuff off my back"





"Hey Mummy, do I look cute now?"


----------



## AnnaC

*Oh brilliant Renee LOL!! *



* :ThumbUp *

*They are both sooooooooooooooooooooo adorable! *





*The pic of Eagle didn't post for me?*


----------



## Wings

So nice to see Eagle!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh there is the Best Boy!! Thanks Diane - actually his pic works this morning on Renee's post????????? LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, they are looking awesome....but I wouldnt expect anything less!! Eagle is such a handsome little guy and Im so happy he is once again doing well. Is Dipinto still with you.....I think one more video of his last ball game with you is in order if he hasnt already left for his new family!!


----------



## MeganH

LOL I love Eagle's photo. The little boys are looking adorable as ever.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks



Welcome back Megan and Heidi


----------



## cassie

NAW!!! thanks for the pics Renee, they are sooo cute! your little boys are just adorable! n Eagle and Dipinto are looking REALLY well! yippee!

big hugs my dearest friend! I hope everything gets sorted out for you very very soon!


----------



## Eagle

I am in uk with the kids for a break. On cam are the girls, Merlin and Arthur. Any eyes on them are really appreciated. Anna i will message you and Diane tonight. Xxx


----------



## AnnaC

Welcome to the UK Renee - hope you and the boys enjoy your 'summer' visit!! Mind you, at the moment you are more likely to get washed away if you venture out of doors, really hoping the weather will take a turn for the better while you are here.


----------



## cassie

Renee I hope your having a great time in the UK.





I'm watching your fur kids although I can't see much at the moment lol I'm sure if they move I'll be able to see them, are they at home or down at the stables?

stay safe and have a fantastic time.

xo


----------



## cassie

oh I see a mumma and her baby!  so cute, can't work out who it is... thinking its Britt, but can't tell for sure...


----------



## Wings

Have a good trip Renee


----------



## AnnaC

6.30pm and both mares and babies are wandering in and out and around grazing, all looking very contented, but quite a bit of tail swishing going on (flies?). Water bin nearly full and is that a blue ball I can see in the corner?

Anyway they are all fine Renee so relax and enjoy your break.


----------



## bannerminis

Enjoy your trip in the UK. I hope the weather improves for you although even here it's not looking the best right now


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for watching



it is great to be here even if it did pour down all day



we are off to see the olympic torch this afternoon as it is coming through Bournemouth, fingers crossed it stops rainning.


----------



## cassie

wow that would be amazing!! it looks like its sunny at your house lol I was watching Merlin and Arthur playing earlier sooo cute! 

who is looking after your babies while your away?

hope your having a lovely time



hope you take some piccies for us, even if they are rainy piccies hehe


----------



## AnnaC

Monday evening and all looks quiet in Italy - one of the girls is standing, munching just outside the barn area and the barn floor looks nice and clean. Water bin almost full and the play ball is resting against it. No sign of the small boys at the moment!


----------



## cassie

everytime I have been watching they have been really good



playing or eating or sleeping lol

hope your having a great time Renee


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for keeping an eye on them, I just wish I had Eagle and Pinto on cam too :0(

All is well here and the sun has even popped out to say Hi. The kids are having fun and I am enjoying some quiet time reading.

Xxx


----------



## Eagle

I don't think I will confess what I am reading though! ROFL


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Maybe it is the same book that DD has just finished and shot off into Carmarthen looking for Book 2?

Glad you are getting some quiet 'me' time Renee - they say the weather might pick up properly next week - today we have drizzle and are enveloped in our usual mountain mist!


----------



## cassie

so good to hear from you Renee



so glad your having such a great time and that the sun said hello





enjoy reading those books



Diane I'm exactly the same! when we went down to melbourne recently i put one book in my handbag thinking its only an hour and a half flight... I won't finish that... well we got stuck in the terminal LOL I finished it before we even boarded the plane!



luckily I had my notebook so I wrote some more of my story while in the plane


----------



## Eagle

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Maybe it is the same book that DD has just finished and shot off into Carmarthen looking for Book 2?






I have finished book 2 and I am now on book 3 in just a week, Ask DD if a 'playroom' was involved


----------



## Eagle

Watching my chips on cam makes me really miss them.


----------



## MeganH

Oh you have me wondering, Renee.. lol..

Hope you are enjoying yourself! I love watching your chips on cam. I have caught them playing a few times. SO cute!

I would love to take a trip overseas but am not a fan of flying


----------



## cassie

yes Megan I'm wondering too LOL.

oh Renee, Your baby fur kids have been fine, I bet your missing them, have a lovely time away though





are you going to be around for the start of the Olympics? that would be cool


----------



## Eagle

Morning all,



the sun is out so I am going to take the kids on an open top bus


----------



## Equuisize

I am wondering now about your book, too, and wondering if it's THAT book that they are talking about

on all the TV talk shows.

I am an avid reader and this one kind of intrigues me, if it should be that one your'e reading, because of all the

discussion but I usually stick to mysteries.

Did you get to see the the Olympic Torch pass thru? That would be so cool - almost one of those moments that

give you chills.

Enjoy the open top bus.....we have one on the waterfront here for the tourists.


----------



## Eagle

I did see the torch and I even took a quick video too


Yes Nancy, it is the book that everyone is raving about




not my usual choice of book but I must say it has kept me distracted from my problems



quite shocking for a country girl like me even though I dabble in the occasional pony porn


----------



## Equuisize

Did you get chills when the torch went by ..... That's quite a memorable moment.

About THAT book.......are you going to give us a run down??? Just asking for us bashful types LOL

Maybe you could pass the book around and dog ear the pages you liked best and the next person could do the same LOL


----------



## Eagle

Good idea Nancy



who wants it first? (no fighting girls) lol


----------



## AnnaC

I'm glad you and the boys managed to get a view of the torch Renee - I think a lot of folks more or less 'missed' it due to all the 'attendants' running alongside it!! Hope the weather held for you and the boys enjoyed their open top bus ride - are you near enough to the beach down there for some possible trips if this weather holds?


----------



## Wings

Ah, THAT book.





A friend was reading it and kept sending me excerpts that she had added words to



We aren't easily shocked but easily amused!


----------



## Equuisize

Wings said:


> *Ah, THAT book*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend was reading it and kept sending me excerpts that she had added words to
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't easily shocked but easily amused!


Ha ha ha


----------



## Eagle

My chips always play at this time of the day, it is so cute to watch :0)


----------



## AnnaC

It does seem to be their 'special' time doesn't it Renee - I now know what time of day to 'tune in' to catch some of their playtime.


----------



## cassie

they are all so gorgeous Renee, I love being able to watch them all the time



even when they are sleeping, but definitley to catch them playing is a big bonus





when are you back home?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cant see anyone now but was able to watch a bit the other day....what characters!!

How are all the pups doing these days? Did you decide to keep a couple? And how about your little yorkie "auntie" is she still doing well. I think of her often as our little Daiquiri is getting way up there in age too.

I was reading Cams old thread last night and came across a picture of your old riding horse....your pretty Hafflinger....do you still have him? Im not sure why but lately Ive been wanting to do a little riding...just cant seem to find any good riding elephants around to lug my big ars along a dusty hot Florida trail!!

it seems strange looking at Cams little picture now when I post...Ive been on LB since 05 and have always been just a gray silouette face!!


----------



## Eagle

I love the pic of Cam



Lordy Heidi you will make it snow with all theis photo posting



I sold my riding horse when I got into minis cos I had Alby too to look after and I just didn't have time to ride. She was such a great horse that I thought it was a shame just to leave her out in the field. I regret now not riding cos my body has gone to pot, I have a saggy ars





Bicky is doing fine thanks and is staying with my girlfriend, her kids love her and walk her daily, she even had a bath and a haircut



who knows what she looks like.



I gave my girlfriend a bag of Matteo's old clothes for her son who is 2 years younger and she put them downstairs in her garage, well Bicky found them one night and pulled them all out and one by one took them up to the lawn where she finally slept on top on the pile she had made



I guess she misses us.

I sold all the pups before I came here which is why I didn't come here as soon as the kids broke up from school, I had to wait to get rid of all the pups. They have all gone to good loving homes and they have all invited me to go visit.





I have some pics of the boys and me that I will post later. Have a great day all


----------



## LittleRibbie

Glad to hear little Bicky is still doing well, shes such a cutie. great story about taking the boys clothes for her blanket....I can just picture it. Did I miss something....did you move?


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi, Renee and the boys are holidaying in the UK with Renee's parents at the moment.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thanks Anna, I knew she was doing a bit of traveling/vacation/holiday but I thought she had returned.....hence I was a bit confused when she said she let little Bicky stay at her friends. I thought it was strange b/c my dogs would never just go somewhere different for just a "sleep over".....now I understand ..her friend is watching her dogs while she is away!!......just a longer doggie slumber party!!! Boy am I easy to confuse!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Sounds like a wonderful d day planned. Have fun


----------



## cassie

oh Renee, how lovely that you found homes for all the puppies



I'm sure they will love their new homes and how nice that you can go and visit them!



so how much longer are you in the UK for? hope your haveing an absoloutly wonderful time when do your boys go back to school? I keep forgetting that this is your school year end, and the new school year starts soon lol we are just in the middle of our school year LOL


----------



## MeganH

I hope you are having a wonderful time, Renee! I am sure your fur babies miss you and we do too


----------



## cassie

just popped your cam up to check on your babyfur kids Renee and all I can see is cobwebs





miss you, hope your having a fantastic trip



how long are you away for?

hope the weather is being good for you over there


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I have removed the cobwebs



6 weeks is a long time for those little monsters to set up house





I have a lot to do this morning but later I will update you all on my trip and post pics too. Boy did I miss you all


----------



## Wings

Glad to see your back, hope the trip was awesome


----------



## MeganH

Glad you are back, Renee! I am sure your chips are happy too!


----------



## AnnaC

Glad you got home safe and sound my friend - bet the minis were pleased to see you.


----------



## cassie

YAY so glad your back home safe and sound



as the others have said I bet your mini's were over the moon to see you again





can't wait to find out how your trip went


----------



## Eagle

Dipinto left today for his new life, goodbye sweet little boy. You will be deeply missed.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless him! From what I remember he is going to a lovely home, but I now just how much you are going to miss him.

Good luck little man, enjoy your new life and above all, have fun!!


----------



## Wings

I'm sure he'll be very spoilt


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Dipinto left today for his new life, goodbye sweet little boy. You will be deeply missed.


naw, bye gorgeous little man!



will miss your funny little antics and have fun at your new home!

big hugs Renee, it must be hard to sell him but as Anna said sounds like the perfect home for him


----------



## Eagle

Hi girls, I apologise for being so flaky but things are a bit crazy here right now.

Diane and Anna I am alive I promise and I am hanging in there, well just





I have seen spots



I clipped Merlin and look what he was hiding, I don't know what black ones mean?

The pics are bad cos he kept following me


----------



## Eagle

Oh and clip job isn't great but he stood like a pro for me and then got bored and wandered off



I thought it was best to finish him another day.


----------



## AnnaC

He looks great Renee and as far as I'm concerned 'spots is spots is spots' whatever their colour!!

I'm happy with any updates whenever you have the time Renee, just good to hear from you my friend.


----------



## cassie

so good to hear from you Renee



have missed you so much!

I really hope that things will settle down for you soon miss having you around.

YAY for spots! wow black ones thats cool



Diane? what does that mean?

hugs my friend!


----------



## JAX

I would think these would be Bend Or Spots. They may get larger and/or more of them as he gets older. I have a full sized appy who was born solid black with only two parenthesis of white around her hoo ha. As she got older she got more and more white and now looks like a varnish with small white bird catcher spots all over here and there and also bend or spots that are darker than the majority of her body color. But I'm just guessing as i dont really know appy patterns very well...



Who know maybe she is just a normal version of an appy and I have just never seen one like her before. I think Diane would know better if these are some type of appy spot or not.

Towards bottom of this page are a couple examples but not the best i have seen. http://www.whitehors...m/tbcolor3.html

Half way down this page http://whitehorsepro...cg_basics4.html

http://equinetapestry.com/2011/05/31/bendor-spots/


----------



## MeganH

Aww! Merlin has spots!

Glad you are around Renee! Hope you are well! (((HUGS)))


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee,

just wondering how you were going?

haven't heard from you in ages and hoping everything is ok...? really hope that you had a great timein the UK.

miss you my friend!

xoxo


----------



## Eagle

I received some pics of my babies so I thought I would share, I hope you don't mind. What do you think? I could barely recognize them

First up is Britt




Eagle




And finally my little bundle of joy Merlin all grown up


----------



## weerunner

awww, good to see they are doing well Renee!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are looking great Renee, and just look at that not so little Merlin - cant wait for some summer pictures when his fluffies have shed away,


----------



## countrymini

Very nice


----------



## JAX

Renee I am so happy to see you back here! (((HUGS))) I hope you and yours are doing well.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Renee just figured out this was you . Haha glad to see you back,


----------



## Eagle

I don't have any chips to waste time on so I am trying to keep busy doing other stuff. I thought I would share my latest project




Tomorrow is my best friends birthday so I made her a cake, I found this one on FB. What do you all think of my attempt ?


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! That's fabulous Renee - your friend is going to be thrilled - say Happy Birthday to her from us please.

(I will be sure to have the appropriate ingredients installed in my cupboards for when you finally visit here - just so you can keep honing your skills of course.






)


----------



## chandab

I saw that cake on FB too; yours is too cute and turned out very well. I'd have you make me one, but I don't think it would hold up to international travel.


----------



## JAX

LOL I also saw that! Great job!! Where did you get the little piggys? Or what did you make them out of?


----------



## Eagle

I made them out of Marzipan Jackie


----------



## countrymini

Great cake!


----------



## lexischase

Renee that cake is just spectacular! I think its the cutest thing ever


----------



## Eagle

Thank you ladies, I will let you know later if it tastes good too. lol


----------



## Eagle

Well ladies, I do believe it is wine o'clock, please join me


----------



## eagles ring farm

I love your cake what a great job

and i'll join ya


----------



## atotton

Sounds good to me


----------



## cassie

you coming around to pick me up Diane 

most definitley there!



especially with those wine glasses!!



lol

your little babies are looking soo well Renee! you must miss them so terribly.

Liz just stole Bree hopefully we will get an update soon hehe.

were you able to keep Izzy with you?


----------



## cassie

haha I remember those ones! ROFL definitley my two favourites



make sure you put the horse float on the jet diane hehe so the ponies can have a party too


----------



## Eagle

We had a few lovely sunny days last week but look what we woke upto today



and it has only just started.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry I missed the drinks party Renee - we are all suffering from some strange/gastly cold cum flu thingy here right now, so I'm actually glad that I didn't join you all and pass on my horrid germs!!

That's some snow you have there!! Things are similar over here too - sunny days/rain/sudden snow shows arriving out of nowhere - I cant believe that April is just aound the corner - we need some proper warmth to get the grass growing again!


----------



## cassie

wow! thats a massive amount of snow for a short period of time you stay safe in all that snow!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie. Anna I hope you get well soon.


----------



## cassie

yes Anna hope your fully recovered very soon


----------



## MeganH

aww they look great Renee. I hope you get to have pictures of the clipping too! Merlin is so cute!

Get well soon, Anna, and try to stay warm in that dreadful snow, Renee!


----------



## Eagle

Well it has finally finished snowing but now the wind is blowing like mad which is very strange here as we are surrounded by mountains.






Easter will be here soon so my next project is LOTS of cookies



I wish you could all pop round for coffee and a bite


----------



## cassie

Aww Renee they are too cute!!! You are so talented well done! Definitely popping round now



Anna you better get well quick smart! Can't miss out on these cookies!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW Renee - what a fabulous collection!! My mouth is watering and I'm already feeling better!!


----------



## JAX

Oh my if my grand daughter saw those she would tell me that the chicks are for breakfast and the carrots are for lunch and the ---- is for dinner. Worst part is she would do her best to make sure we stuck to her plan. LOVE those cookies!!!

OK I do not want that snow but ugh it was 91 degrees here yesterday, my guys were sweating so bad so I grabbed the clippers. Got one done and all but head and lower legs on two more. They are shivering this am and yet will go back to 80 today. I just wish it was a little more consistant!!

PSST Renee... Indy will go to his first show next month. I will probably bust out laughing when he walks into that ring. Yes he is still tiny tiny tiny!


----------



## Eagle

oh Jax I really NEED a few pics



come on, you know I haven't got mine anymore so pleaseeeeeeeeeee take pity on me.



If he doesn't do well in the show just ship him here and I will hide him


----------



## Eagle

I received a pic of one of Izzy's puppies today. Please meet Blue!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a handsome young fella - look at those eyes!! So glad they kept in touch with you.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Diane, I was so proud of her that she had 10 pups and they all survived


----------



## countrymini

Aw such a cute photo!


----------



## cassie

oh Renee, what a great pic of one of Izzy's pups! he is gorgeous and looks sooo happy



must make you so proud of yourself and your gorgeous Izzy!

oh Jackie I would also love to see pics of your littlie little man pretty please? soo cute!


----------



## Eagle

ok so my "apartment living non animal owner" girlfriend found a puppy today so what did she do with it??? yep, she took it to the vets to see if it had a chip and gave it a health check then turned up on my door.





Please meet my new wild puppy.


----------



## JAX

Renee I tried to post pics for you but it was taking so long that I left it and came back couple hours later... still nope. So let me try to figure out what is going on. What an adorable "wild puppy"!! Name?


----------



## Eagle

Jax I hope you manage cos I am dieing to see him





No name yet as I am hoping to find her owner, I guess we all know that probably isn't going to happen but I will wait a couple of days.


----------



## Jade10

Oh he is soo cute


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> We had a few lovely sunny days last week but look what we woke upto today
> 
> 
> 
> and it has only just started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 march 2013.JPG


That looks like my yard, just don't blame me, cause I don't think my storm could have made it across to Italy.



Eagle said:


> Well it has finally finished snowing but now the wind is blowing like mad which is very strange here as we are surrounded by mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter will be here soon so my next project is LOTS of cookies
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could all pop round for coffee and a bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0796.JPG


Those look wonderful, I really want some.


----------



## chandab

What an adorable puppy. What do you think it might be, besides mix?


----------



## Eagle

The only thing I know is that she is wild like a terrier so maybe some JR in there. Bicki is totally over her already and is off sulking in the bedroom. Lol


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> The only thing I know is that she is wild like a terrier so maybe some JR in there. Bicki is totally over her already and is off sulking in the bedroom. Lol


How big is she? Its hard for me to tell from the picture.


----------



## Eagle

about the same size as Bicky my Yorkie


----------



## chandab

He looks bigger than that in the picture, but now I know and will agree there is probaby some terrier in there with the personality you describe.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Renee, she is just gorgeous!! Poor Bicky, bless her, but I expect she will soon come round.






My friend had a JR who was that unusual black and tan colour so maybe there is quite a bit of JR in her?? Any idea of her age??

Are you making plans in case you dont find her owner?


----------



## Eagle

She is about 2-3 months and a real pest but she is amazing at playing fetch, she will go on for ages.





She will NOT be staying so if you could kindly keep reminding me that. Lol

Please send prayers that she lets me sleep tonight. Rofl


----------



## MeganH

Renee! We must get together and bake/cook a bit. LOVE your cookies! So cute! And both the puppies are adorable. Your new little girl looks like she may be a handful


----------



## Wings

Good to see you again Renee! I love your baking, it looks fantastic!


----------



## cassie

awwww Renee, she is just tooo cute!! just adorable! poor little Bicky, I hope she let you sleep last night she is too cute!


----------



## Eagle

She was a s good as gold last night, she peed and pooped as soon as she heard Matteo up but my fault for not putting her out quicker (I forgot about her)


----------



## JAX

Ok Renee I am having major problems putting pictures up so I sent them to Liz and she has posted them on her thread( Bree @ Lady K ) for me. He definitely needs work to slim down his neck but otherwise not bad for being such a tiny little turd!!!

BTW he turns 4 this year..


----------



## AnnaC

Just seen the pics Jackie - what a smart young man, love his rich colour, but cant believe how small he is. WOW!! 26" - a true miniature horse!!


----------



## Eagle

The puppies owner has turned up, I really didn't like them but there wasn't much I could do, I told them if it didn't work out for them I would have her but I think they would want me to buy her



some people are so screwed up





I polished to floors and put the rugs back down, now the house is shiny clean but I miss the little pest


----------



## Eagle

I would love to get another weimaraner but my life is such a mess right now that it wouldn't be wise



I have a project that I am working on so hopefully in the future I can have one.

Bicky is getting older now and doesn't have the patience she used to have. She took to Izzy easily cos even though she was as big as her at 2 months she had a submissive nature and Bicky got her in line quick


----------



## Eagle

I got a parcel today from my mum, now I am sitting here drinking my tea and enjoying a Cadbury's Cream Egg, yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thanks Mum



I have hidden the rest from the offspring


----------



## Eagle

It is cold with rain/snow today, the boys are just chilling out in front of a film



Matteo has nicknamed his brother "rucksack" any ideas why?



He climbs into bed with Matteo at night and sleeps like this, poor Matteo!


----------



## AnnaC

Brilliant picture!! LOL!!


----------



## cassie

haha thats the best pic Renee. lol poor Matteo he must be very good for putting up with his brother like that lol

oh I'm sorry that the puppies owners turned up



grrr I hate when ppl are stupid owners... I wonder what the chances are of the puppy getting out again...

I hope your projects work out Renee and you get to have another precious puppy


----------



## Eagle

I am stuck in the house with a sick child and bored so "we" made a lemon meringue tart and Alby made a chocolate meringue mess.


----------



## lexischase

Yummm!


----------



## cassie

YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM so when are you taking that holiday to Australia Renee?



lol

hope Alby feels better soon. poor little man!


----------



## Eagle

Alby went riding this afternoon and had a wonderful time. He has been a couple of times with his dad but this was the first time I have seen him. We had a great day


----------



## Eagle




----------



## 

YEAH ALBY!!!!!! Looks good! Who was he riding Renee?


----------



## Eagle

A friend that lives behind me had an open day for kids, I bumped into her last week at the supermarket and she invited us. Her 2 boys have grown out of their ponies so she shares them with other kids. I am so lucky cos she is just up the road, as I have the feeling Alby will want to go often.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless him, he really looks so very happy! The ponies look great too Renee, just the type you need for the kiddies - and yes, I'm sure Alby will soon be pestering you to let him go riding again.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, I saw this last night but got tied up doing something and couldn't post. Alby looks so proud and hapy to be up there..and what a darling little riding pony. The video was cute and I took a few minutes to review your other videos...all those puppies..how'd you ever manage it!!! I think your boys are so lucky to grow up in a family that loves animals!!

I noticed Alby even had on real riding britches and boots.....I don't think I got any until I was ten....and they were hand me downs LOL!!!


----------



## Eagle

lol Yeah Heidi he loves his breeches and would wear them every day if he could, as long as that meant going to see the horses. lol


----------



## cassie

awww I love that video and those pics Renee! Alby looks like he LOVES riding. makes me want to go home and jump on Smartie!! (pity it will be pitch black by the time I get home



) lol what a beauty the little black one is! gorgeous Alby must love it. and I'm sure you are loving it all Renee



having Alby get into riding thats great! 

how have you been going by the way? I hope everything is starting to settle down now. I have seen you talking about working, where have you been working at?





how is precious Bicky?


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Cassie, I teach English to adults in the evenings on Tuesday and Thursday but this week is the last lessons for the school year, I also do translations both written and simultaneous translations.
Bicky is o.k but we will know more after her tests on Thursday.
Alby and I went shopping yesterday and bought a new friend


----------



## AnnaC

??????? Tell!! Tell!! No secrets allowed here!!


----------



## Eagle

I added a pic to my last post Anna



I will get a better one later


----------



## Wings

Is that an itty bitty lop bunny??!?!? 

Love the pony ride pics btw!


----------



## 

You better get a better picture.....because I can't quite make out what it even is! LOL Just something black and furry!


----------



## AnnaC

Well that picture is no help Renee - looks like a black furry hat??????????????


----------



## LittleRibbie

Some bunny loves Alby!!!


----------



## Eagle

Sorry I tried but she is just a fluffy blob. Lol she is so sweet and loves cuddles



any rabbit experts want to tell me if she has any special needs?

I have her in a cage in the house but I let her run around when I am here. She has hay, green leaves ( dandelion, parsley and chicory) carrots and a small amount of rabbit food. I wasn't sure if she would drink from a bottle or a bowl so for now she has both.

I will try for pics again in the morning.

Night all


----------



## Wings

Have I ever mentioned I used to breed mini lop rabbits? You've come to the right place!!





I used to joke that rabbits are downsized horses, so you're going to do fine





If you like I can dig around for the old care sheet I used to give bunny buyers, my mentor wrote it over about 20 years and it's very thorough, has great lists of safe foods.

But the basics are:
Diet: Well rounded with hay or grass, a selection of greens supplied daily, a small amount of premix or pelleted rabbit food is a good all rounder if wanted. Untreated fruit wood can be a great nibble and is good for teeth. Good diets make good teeth, a lot of the teeth problems come from bad diets of just soft foods as it won't wear them down as they grow.

Home: You can toilet train these guys! They like to go on their hay so if you supply it in a big toilet tray and clean it out daily or twice daily you will cut down on hutch mess. I used to feed it in the toilet tray and in a hay rack above it so there was always clean stuff available.

Water: Mien all drank from bowls, it's messier but I liked them better in our hot weather as a ceramic bowl won't heat up the water. You can train them over to the bottle but will need to keep some water in a bowl while you are doing so.

Claws: Since our bunnies don't get the chance to dig like the would in the wild you may need to trim her claws back every now and again, this is like trimming cat or dog claws. Start teaching her to sit on her back and have her feet played with.


----------



## Eagle

Fantastic



Thanks a lot Bree, I am printing this off now. I would love a copy of your care list if you can find it for me


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what a gorgeous little cutie!! I'm sure you and Alby are going to have great fun with her. Just be a little bit careful with dandelions - too many are not good for them. It will be great if Bree can send you a copy of that care list, you will find it a great help I'm sure!

Funny you should mention hay Bree, our bunnies never pooped or peed on their hay piles - they used to burrow into them to sleep!! Some did keep to one place in the cages for their toilet, others just spread it everywhere. LOL!!

And yes you do need to get her used to laying on her back Renee - gather her up wth her head near your chin and her bottom near your waist (not in your arms as you would normally carry her) and with you sitting down, gently put one hand behind her head supporting it and the other cupped round her bottom and slowly tip her backwards to settle her down in the grove between your legs on your lap. Most will just stay there happily relaxed and you can then handle her feet/clip her claws when needed etc. Never try to turn her over sideways to get her on her back - it scares them as they have no support! Hope you can understand this? Think about how you would transfer a new born human baby from up over your shoulder down onto a bed/flat surface (I'm sure you can remember!!)

And lots more pics are required!!


----------



## Eagle

Great, thanks for that Anna, yes I understood perfectly about holding her



She is such a sweet heart and loves being cuddled



She also loves to charge around the house.



Rabbit poop everywhere. lol


----------



## 

OMG!! She's absolutely adorable Renee!! I have NO experience with bunnies -- we had one once for 2 days when the kids were VERY young, and Dr. Katy sprayed it with flea spray thinking she was doing a good thing to protect it from fleas in the yard or from our dogs -- and it killed it! OMG, she felt so terrible.

What a delightful pet -- at least bunny poop is sweepable!


----------



## Eagle

OMG Diane, Katy must have felt terrible



( note to myself, do not deflee bunny)


----------



## 

To say the least! OMG -- she's never forgotten it, and brings it up when she see the bunnies out at Easter time......"Mom, remember the little bunny I had once.......?"


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless her, not her fault!


----------



## Wings

She's adorable!!!






I'll go digging for the care sheet today, it will be in a file... somewhere!


----------



## cassie

I love your new little bunny Renee! she is gorgeous!!

make sure she has at least a small amount of feed with her at all times. when I used to work at the vet clinic and we desexed and did other operations on bunnies we didn't even give them a fasting period (you know how generally you fast before surgery...) it is actually quite bad for bunny not to have food, so keep some sort of food in with her at all times (I'm sure you will) I don't know if you can get bukchoy over in Italy, but bunnies LOVE it and it is sooo good for them! as bree said things for her to claw onto and chew on are great, bunnies teeth grow and you need to be careful that hers don't get to long... also pelleted foods are better then the mixed feeds in my experience





have fun with your little bunny she is tooo cute!


----------



## AnnaC

Just wanted to wish Bicki good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Wings

Mine are in love with brussel sprouts and turnips



very cute to watch!


----------



## cassie

oh yes! hope all goes well for your precious Bicki!



thinking of you Renee!


----------



## 

Special hug from Auntie Diane for Bicki! I love you little Smidgen-look-alike ! I just love little Bicki. She reminds me of my own little dog, Smidgen, that I lost many, many years ago when my ex tripped over her and broke her little body into many pieces. Because he was such an oaf -- and I was so pi^%%^^%^ed off, I had the vet do all he could for her, and after many expensive surgeries, I just had to let her go.

Bicki -- Auntie Diane wants a good report tomorrow!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks ladies, we are on our way now


----------



## Eagle

Sitting in the waiting room, waiting for the results.


----------



## AnnaC

Praying for you and Bicky.


----------



## Eagle

Good news



the lump will be removed as it doesn't seem to be attached to any organs or bone


----------



## 

YEAH! Wonderful news!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Diane, you poor thing and poor little Smidgen ( that's what Skiff calls Scarlet for some reason )

Renee, happy so hear that little Bickys lump was removed with no complications...huge relieve for you Im sure. You deserve some happy news!! Hows little Albys bunny doing...did we get a name for him yet?


----------



## Eagle

Bunny has the original name of Fluffy. Lol but it will probably change, yesterday Alby told me off cos I kept calling her Floppy. Lol

She is so cute and charges around the house.


----------



## LittleRibbie

I can picture him telling you...Mom I told you Fluffy Not FLOPPY LOl


----------



## Eagle

You got it


----------



## AnnaC

Poor Alby - naughty Mummy making fun of Fluffy Bunny!! LOL!!

Great news about Bicky - hope the op goes well when she has it, bless her.


----------



## Wings

Great news about Bicky! What a relief!

The first two rabbits in the family belonged to myself and my brother. Mine was named Anastasia because I love Russian names and my brother named his Pebbles... because that's what she used to leave behind on the ground



:rofl


----------



## chandab

Eagle said:


> Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Bree, I am printing this off now. I would love a copy of your care list if you can find it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> baby2.JPG


so cute. Looks like a little black Tribble with ears.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Pepples....yup...I like your brother already!!


----------



## cassie

oh I'm soo glad that all will be ok for precious Bicky! hope that all goes well with her surgery


----------



## Eagle

Just chilling!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy Floppy Fluffy sure looks like he's enjoying his nap on the cool tile floors.

Hey do I see a need for a franchise operation for my Locate and Removal Co. in N. Italy?...uuuummm perhaps a small operation would be wonderful


----------



## Eagle

you need help





Fluffy is a girl and Bicky has the situation under control



What is it about dogs eating poop


----------



## LittleRibbie

Ooppss..don't tell Alby I called her a he...I don't want him made at me too!!

Bicky is really cutting into my future profits!! Ask bicky to stop now please


----------



## cassie

naw i miss having a bunny seeing the pics of yours



she is so cute!!


----------



## AnnaC

She has obviously made herself well at home, bless her!


----------



## Eagle

My son Matteo is 14 today



Alby helped me makes his cake.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Happy Birthday Matteo!!

Great job on the cake and how nice of Albi to help. Renee, is that a merangue ( sp) type cake or frosting...it looks like one of my favorites but cant find a recipe....please do share


----------



## Wings

Happy B'day to Matteo!


----------



## cassie

Happy birthday to Matteo! great cake Renee! it looks like a pavlova. Yummo!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone



Heidi you are right, it is a pavlova made with meringue, cream and fruit.

Here is the recipe:

http://www.joyofbaking.com/Pavlova.html


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry but I didn't get on LB yesterday! BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY Matteo - I hope he had a fabulous day!!

That is a fantastic cake Renee, it made my mouth water just looking at the pictures.





(how Alby managed to help you without sampling everything I dont know - well done Alby! Did he get to help 'clean up' the bowls after you had both finished??)


----------



## Eagle

hehehee Yes he got to lick the bowl Anna and we had a bit of a discussion cos he wanted to use the cream that comes in a spray can and not fresh so I had to convince him which isn't easy as he is very head strong. (I wonder who he gets that from)



I gave him some sparklers to play with and distracted him whilst I whipped the cream


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, thanks for the recipe...cant wait to try it. Its always so muggy here in Florida those types of desserts are difficult to make b/c the merinque ( glad to see you know how to spell it LOL ) keeps the crunchiness that is so yummy. Thanks again.


----------



## Eagle

Help! I read on internet that baby bunnies shouldn't get vegetables especially lettuce, is that right? We gave her some today and now it looks like she has tummy ache


----------



## Wings

Deep breaths!

Vegetables are fantastic in small amounts, often bubs need to build up to larger servings if they aren't sued to regularly green feeds.

Lettuce will not hurt but it is one to avoid in the future due to a rather big lack of any nutritional benefit and a large amount of water. This can lead to runny poops and tummy upsets.

If you think your little darling is a bit upset put her on hay and pellets only for awhile so everything can firm up a bit (clean water readily available of course.) Once everything is back to normal you can start reintroducing the good green stuff.

I promise I'll go hunting for that document right now and if I can't find it I will retype the whole good food list for you. Pm me your email


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Bree, another thing is she has become aggressive if I touch anything in her cage. She is fine if I touch her but I can't go near anything of hers or she will go for me. What is all that about? She seems fine today and is her usual self full of energy.


----------



## Wings

I've often felt that the girls get more territorial about their space then the boys, and some are worse then others!

Easiest way to deal with it is to just remove her first and then do whatever you need to do in the hutch. Give her some fussing over in her hutch to keep up her happy thoughts about you playing with her in there.

You could try rearranging things in the hutch and see how she feels about it then.


----------



## 

I'm so sorry to have missed Matteo's birthday!! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!

I was also celebrating on June 6th as it's my birthday too! I got to celebrate with all my kids and grandkids -- something I've never gotten to do!

I didn't get such a delightful cake though....tell him I'm envious!!!


----------



## Eagle

I had totally forgotten your Birthday Diane, big hugs and belated wishes. I wish I could post you a cake


----------



## LittleRibbie

Happy Belated Birthday Diane...what a great Birthday, to be able to spend with family.

Renee, Im heading out to buy ingredients for for the pavlova cake I sure hope mine comes out as good as yours. Im going to try making it this week, hopefully this humidity will 'play nice" and it will look as good as yours.


----------



## Eagle

Oh great, I bet it will be just perfect





Bicky had her operation today, she is a bit beaten up but doing as good as can be expected.


----------



## 

Thank you -- I wish you could send me a cake too -- that one looked FABULOUS!!!

Give Bicki a gentle hug from Auntie Diane -- and keep us posted on her recovery!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh poor lil Bicki...ops on such little dogs always seem to knock them on their behinds for a bit. Hope shes feeling better soon!


----------



## cassie

love pavolova's!! we make them quite often in summer time



mango and passionfruit is great on it also!

happy belated birthday Diane! glad you had a great day with your family





how is Bicki improving Renee?


----------



## Eagle

Bicki is amazing, she slept right by me and got up at her usual time to wake me up



she sat next to the boys and begged for breakfast ( as usual)

I had to go up to the mountain house for a coffee morning with my girlfriends this morning and there was no way that Bicki was staying at home, she shot through the gate with me and sat waiting at the car as if to say " come on, lets go"

I have just given her a little bit of food to see if she can hold it down, poor girl was starving


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a cutie...I can picture her running right out like " hey, what ya waiting for, Im going with ya!! Glad she's feeling like her old again!!


----------



## Eagle

I had to put a collar on Bicky and she is not impressed one bit


----------



## 

Poor little beauty! Give her another hug!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh look at her....poor little princess.... kisses for her.


----------



## Wings

Poor Bicky





I did find the bunny care sheet (finally!) so drop me an email if you want the whole thing. Here's the good greens list though:

*Suitable greens are*:

Blackberry leaves

Spinach leaves

Parsley

Celery tops. Chop the stalks.

ONLY give the darkest outer leaves of lettuce and cabbage.

Lemon balm

Dandelion

Basil.

Bamboo leaves

Brussels sprouts

Broccoli

Zucchini

Snow peas

Bock Choy

Carrot and Radish tops

Kale

Chicory

Mint

Cauliflower leaves.

Grapevine leaves.

Raspberry leaves


----------



## cassie

awww poor Bicky! I used to hate having to put them on dogs at the vets



hope she is feeling better soon!

*hint hint Bicky, you leave your sore spots alone (did she get stitches?) and you get the bucket off your head!* just a little word of advice lol


----------



## Eagle

Thanks everyone. Cassie she was cut under her tummy and on her side, she looks like she was stitched up by the butcher poor girl.

Bree you are a star, my email is

[email protected]


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Renee, been so busy I've missed a couple of days here. Now why did I think Bicky's operation was at the beginning of July???

So glad she has come through it ok, bless her, and that she is doing well. Over here in the UK you can get hold of rubber 'sausages' to fit round the dog's neck to stop them licking stitches - much more confortable than those nasty collars which our vets also hand out. Dont know if you have anything like that in Italy?

Please give little Bicky a gentle hug from her Auntie Anna.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks Anna, my parents are coming on Friday so I will see if theycan bring me one


----------



## 

And another gentle one from Auntie Diane!

You're going to be busy with a "house-full" !! Aren't the boys getting out of school, too? Have a wonderful visit with your folks!! Maybe they can pack you all up in the suitcases and take you back to England for a summer break!


----------

